# 2009 Ohio Rut Update Board



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Like the last couple of years guys this is the place to post your findings from the field concerning the Ohio rut.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw a few rubs and a fresh scrape today.


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have caught a couple of bucks on camera nosen with a big doe a couple differetn times this past week. It is getting close.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Keep me posted helix. I'll be headed your way on the 29th... Hillsboro, actually.


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

They have been hitting scrapes where I hunt for a couple weeks. The bucks should be out during the day checking bedding areas soon. I usually notice it busting loose Halloween week, depending on the temps.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted today and saw 3 does. Did some looking around and found 4 fresh rubs all within a 100 yard line. No scrapes yet where I'm at, not were I've looked anyways. I'm taking the horns with me late next week.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*rut*

Helix. 

I have seen bucks on there own and working territory. Some new scrapes on local farms and normal signs for this time of year. Another week to 10 days and things will start jumping.

Going South tomorrow and will update from there.


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

last night i seen a 125 class 9 with 2 doe. he was lightly chasing them grunting a little but nothin agressive at all. i grunted a couple times and he could of cared less. then later i seen a 160+ class buck by himself just before dark and i gave him a real soft grunt and he turned and went the other way he didnt like it at all


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have three bucks all 150 plus that are still hanging together. I saw them twice this week hanging in the thick stuff untill after dark. I have seen some little boys running around putting down scrapes.I hope they break apart soon,maybe it will increase their movement.


----------



## gpenning (May 31, 2009)

I saw 6 bucks last night. A 160 class 10 pt at about 100 yards with about 10 does. Stayed out at the dstance, grunted softly he looked over toward me but no movement. A 130 class 8 pt was with a 4 pt. Came to about 40 yards then went back. A 6 pt with 2 does. a couple of other small bucks moving with does. A buddy's son shot a big buck that was checking his scrapes. We went back a couple of hours later and tracked him about 1/2 mile. When he crossed a logging road we back out and are going buck this morning. Lots of blood with a little bit of froth, I think he one lunged him and just needs time. Plenty cold last night.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

The little ones are tearing up every sapling they can find, but it seems like the big ones are content to hang in the corn. There's plenty of sign from bigger bucks I found from last year...hopefully they will kick off soon.


----------



## agbonecollector (Oct 12, 2009)

I am headed to ohio for the first time during the first week of nov. Does anyone have any info on the shawnee state forest i know it is a large place any info will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

saw a small buck run a doe for a little bit. nothing serious, its getting close a couple weeks and it should let loose.


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

agbonecollector said:


> I am headed to ohio for the first time during the first week of nov. Does anyone have any info on the shawnee state forest i know it is a large place any info will be helpful. Thanks


look up the odnr webpage they have a little info on it. I wish i could help more but ive never hunted it. good luck


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Shot a young doe last night. She was by herself. She didn't give any sign that mom was learking close by. It could be the does have chased the young off. I would say still a couple weeks away. Hope the weather doesn't change to much. 
I did do a little rattling yesterday no takers.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I had 3 young bucks come in and hit my mock scrape last night..
have seen a few larger rubs starting to pop up.
Another week and they should be moving good.


----------



## C McCathran23 (Sep 28, 2009)

richland co. , got good fresh scrapes and rubs , got 11 scrapes within 80yds at 1 place i hunt but so far all immature bucks even on trail cams, waitin for the older deer to come out of hiding in next couple weeks


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

saw a young buck chasing a doe with fawns fri. He wasn't to sure of what he was supposed to be doing.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

went on the back porch about 6:45 and see a huge buck in the field behind the house. Watch him through the binos for a few minutes, crying, and he walks off. A few minutes later, he comes back to the same spot. I figure it won't hurt to try, the wind is good, so I grab my bow and head out, hoping to ease along through the wash that splits the field. I get about 180 yards off where I can finally see and there are two good bucks in a knock-down, drag-out. Since they are occupied, I hurried as fast as I could and made it to about 120 yards, when the fight ended. One turned and walked away immediately and the other stood there for a bit before walking off. Neither flagged, so I don't think they knew I was there. Never a chance at a shot, but I definitely know where I will be sitting any evening I get a chance. This is the 3rd time I've seen bucks coming out of the corn and going to this spot. Sadly, there is no pattern to it. I believe these are some of the same deer I had pictures of back during July, so hopefully when the corn comes down, they'll head back by my stand. Even though I didn't get a shot, it was a neat experience.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

NW corner of Meigs County weekend report - very disappointing to say the least. No buck sign and little fresh sign of any kind. It will be tougher with no white oak acorns at all there. Our gang will keep plugging away.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

If the weather would stay like it was today we would be seeing activity at the end of next week. This week its suppose to get in the mid 60's. Lets hope the weather guy is wrong like usual and it stays in the low 50's mid day. Haven't seen any chasing yet in the NW. I think its just mostly immature bucks thinking its time right now.


----------



## Whitetail Hunte (Dec 1, 2003)

I went out Sat and today and seen 7 does and 14 turkeys total for two days. And the year I didnt buy a fall turkey tag the 14 walk 20 yards from my stand. I havent found a scrape or rub yet. I have 3 yotes on cam. I hunt in Jackson.

Alex Nelson


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted tonight and jumped a 150" buck on the way in and was pissed. Anyways saw a small 8 pnt nudging a doe and her yearling. He went wherever they went. Good sign of things to come. I'd say 2 weeks it will be hot.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Seeing more rubs. I saw a nice buck tonight tearing up a tree next to a standing corn field.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

As of 10.19.09 Bachelor groups - as many as 4-7/group - still in S.E.Ohio. Modest rubs starting to sprout up. I should point out though, in several of those bachelor groups, there was some pinning of the ears back - and subordinate bucks wanting nothing to do with it. A good sign of things starting to heat up! :tongue:


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Rut*

Diddo.. Bucks are not doing much on my farms. A few scrapes but agree about 10 days and it should be starting good.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## kkisling1 (Oct 27, 2006)

My fiance was out last night and had a mature buck bed down with a doe, when the doe hopped up so did he. Had another buddy that seen a buck breed a doe.
This is Highland County


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

*The rut ?*

My brother killed a huge body nice racked buck Sunday night up towards Chillecothe and he said it stunk like rut and its tarsal gland were dark. It had a 30" neck and 46" chest 8pt. His friend killed a 14 pt. that appeared to have rut signs. Then a friend of mine in Cincinnati said he saw two bucks(big) traveling together 3 days ago and another friend who has a big walk in box and lets friends hang thier deer in there - He said that he has two bucks in there with no rut sign. His son killed a 7 pt. in SE Indiana and its tarsals were white with no sign. Two deer hits this morning on the traffic report. Every one is seeing scrapes. Hope its still two weeks away but I have seen some nice bucks online already with big necks.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dad saw 2 young bucks together tonight. About 10 more days and it will be great.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

waywardson said:


> The little ones are tearing up every sapling they can find, but it seems like the big ones are content to hang in the corn. There's plenty of sign from bigger bucks I found from last year...hopefully they will kick off soon.


yea last year the place i hunt was all torn up this year so far nothing!!!....


----------



## ncyotecaller (Dec 8, 2007)

I will be hunting in Morgan County starting Sunday afternoon till next Friday, hope it heats up by then.


----------



## Derek J (Oct 7, 2008)

I had 2 big does and a yearling come across the tractor path this morning with a dink 3 point chasing them. Have a few scrapes all around my stand, but have yet to see any rubs. Hopefully tomorrow will be a good day!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*update*

Anther week and things should get exciting...


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Now*

Come on RUT now. I have the next 2 weeks off starting sunday. I CANT WAIT !!


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

Seen a young buck chasing tonight right at dark


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

Tuesday night I had a little six point cahsing a doe all around the woods about a half an hour before sunset. He was grunting the whole time.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

poorman said:


> Tuesday night I had a little six point cahsing a doe all around the woods about a half an hour before sunset. He was grunting the whole time.


Now that's a good sign. I'll be going out Sat evening.


----------



## mxclutch (Mar 12, 2008)

The rain is stopping and the cold is coming. Lets hear what you have been seeing.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

Had a small buck chasing 2 does around tonight. Wont be too much longer.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to try to head out in the morning. I just hope to see some deer. After the hunt I may do a quick scouting run of some area to see whats going on. The sad thing is that here in Mercer Co. I don't think you see the amount of rut activity you see elsewhere. I may find scrapes and rubs but not the numbers of buck sightings as elsewhere in the state. Heck, I think there were only just over 600 deer killed all of last year. Low numbers compared to many counties. I did see a nice size scrape surrounded by a few rubs in the middle of the woods early last week. I usually just see most of the scrapes on the edges.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Things are starting to happen boys!!! Hunted this evening and at 6:15 I had a 150" 10 pt come out to my right in a scrub brush field at 150 yards. I grunted him to about 80 yards and then he froze up on me. He was cutting my wind I think. When he went over the hill I pulled my horns out and rattled for about 30 seconds. I hung them up and to my right there was a 135" 10 point standing at 50 yards. I didnt even see him come in. I wouldnt have shot him but man was it an awesome evening. A good friend of mine also hunted tonight and saw a small 4 pt chasing a doe and a bigger buck ran him off. He saw 9 deer altogether and I saw just the 2 bucks. Its heating up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

went out for a couple hours before church this morning, seen 3 does and a 2.5 year old 8 pointer. the buck was acting a little rutty had his nose up cruising .beautiful morning.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm laid off this week.I will be in a stand every morning.Hopefully it pays off!


----------



## Darcher75 (Jan 16, 2009)

hunted this morning doe and small 7 went into the same looked like he was trsiling her hard so I decided to rattle and they both came right to me in a hurry. Had him at 25 yds but passed on him. Its going to get good this week I think.


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

We seen a couple bucks chasing does yesterday morning and again in afternoon. They never gave my son an open shot.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Things are starting to happen boys!!! Hunted this evening and at 6:15 I had a 150" 10 pt come out to my right in a scrub brush field at 150 yards. I grunted him to about 80 yards and then he froze up on me. He was cutting my wind I think. When he went over the hill I pulled my horns out and rattled for about 30 seconds. I hung them up and to my right there was a 135" 10 point standing at 50 yards. I didnt even see him come in. I wouldnt have shot him but man was it an awesome evening. A good friend of mine also hunted tonight and saw a small 4 pt chasing a doe and a bigger buck ran him off. He saw 9 deer altogether and I saw just the 2 bucks. Its heating up!!!!!!!!!!!


Well dad went out tonight and hunted the same stand I had all the action and he had the same 150" 10 pt come within 60 yards of him and he turned and went the other direction. I'm going after him tomorrow evening. I have something up my sleeve for him. We will see if he likes it. hehehehehehe


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Well dad went out tonight and hunted the same stand I had all the action and he had the same 150" 10 pt come within 60 yards of him and he turned and went the other direction. I'm going after him tomorrow evening. I have something up my sleeve for him. We will see if he likes it. hehehehehehe


Take a decoy, that should do the trick.


----------



## docrich52 (Dec 11, 2008)

Went out yesterday morning, all was quiet untill two does came screaming through the woods at the speed of light and about scared me out of my stand! And sure enough about 5 seconds later here comes a little first year 6 point and he is highly motivated to get up on one of those does. It is the second day I have seen that buck chasing does all day long. Might be because hes young but I think we are getting really close to flipping the switch and calling it .... the rut


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Went out this morning and didn't see anything except the turkeys that scared the pee out of me when i busted them off their roost!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

helix33 said:


> Take a decoy, that should do the trick.


I took a decoy last night and seen a pretty nice buck, I grunted at the buck, he looked then just kept feeding. I snort wheezed, he looked and just kept feeding. Had to wait in the stand after dark to make sure he was gone. I think when the cold weather hits, it will be on. Only seen him and a doe and that was it.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

Saturday 10/24/09, light rattled, grunted/canned in mature 5+ year old Ohio buck and he can in pissed off! neck swelled up like a bodybuilder. Check out picks "Sucess at Uncle Bill's Guide Service" thread.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Byrd said:


> I took a decoy last night and seen a pretty nice buck, I grunted at the buck, he looked then just kept feeding. I snort wheezed, he looked and just kept feeding. Had to wait in the stand after dark to make sure he was gone.  I think when the cold weather hits, it will be on. Only seen him and a doe and that was it.


Saw the same 150" buck again tonight at 70 yards. I grunted, he kept walking, I used a can call, he kept walking. I agree, when the cold weather hits here in a few days it will be freakin' awesome. Dad and I have seen the same 150" buck 3 hunts in a row. That's a 1st!!!!!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fatam (Apr 30, 2009)

went out this weekend saw two turkey no deer in adams county im ready already


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like everyone sees 150-160 class bucks when they go out? Sheesh:mg:


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

Not that it matters much during the rut but looking at the moon phases it seems as if the 10th - 24th might be hot. 

http://www.tutiempo.net/en/moon/phases_11_2009.htm


----------



## meadowviewhuntr (Nov 4, 2008)

Went out this last weekend, no rubs or scrapes in Athens County on our farm that I saw. I did see a doe with both yearlings in tow Saturday night and a lone mature doe the next morning that I shot. She didn't have the estrous smell to her that would indicate anything has started yet down there, FYI.


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Does moving during the day like crazy in Licking County, Had a nice 10 come through right after shooting time on Saturday, caught on camera, had nice 8 walk in about 40 yards out behind to many trees could get him in closer right now. Did not seem interested in the grunts or bleets yet.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Buckeye Bowsmith said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like everyone sees 150-160 class bucks when they go out? Sheesh:mg:


I dont know who your talking about but are you calling me a liar?????


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Spent the better part of today in the stand and had twin 1 1/2 yearold bucks under my stand from about 11 AM until 11:30 they sparred, scraped, and rubbed trees and generally had a blast acting like the big boys Things are definately heating up.


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

*update*

seen couple small guys doggin monday took my decoy out saturday afternoon had a buck come out of corn seen decoy and ran right in n postured up buck was a half rk 4pt prob 3.5yr old looked like he broke it off during velvet was still an awesome encounter


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Found two scrapes and lots of rubs Sat. Last night on my way home from work I saw a small 6 chasing a doe. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## huntrjm (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a doe today 1:30PM in a field near the road. Turned around and a large buck was pacing around the edge of the field and would not leave as long as she was milling around in the field. Better start spending some time in the woods. It's on brothers.


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

woodman53 said:


> My brother killed a huge body nice racked buck Sunday night up towards Chillecothe and he said it stunk like rut and its tarsal gland were dark. It had a 30" neck and 46" chest 8pt. His friend killed a 14 pt. that appeared to have rut signs. Then a friend of mine in Cincinnati said he saw two bucks(big) traveling together 3 days ago and another friend who has a big walk in box and lets friends hang thier deer in there - He said that he has two bucks in there with no rut sign. His son killed a 7 pt. in SE Indiana and its tarsals were white with no sign. Two deer hits this morning on the traffic report. Every one is seeing scrapes. Hope its still two weeks away but I have seen some nice bucks online already with big necks.


30" neck may be a little bit of a strechmy dad is a taxidermist and the biggest he ever mounted was 24" and the deer weigh 297 lbs


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

i will be heading to washington co this sunday for 2 weeks sounds like i have good timing and things should be kicking good cant wait


----------



## PinPointShooter (Dec 6, 2006)

*Not much in NW ohio*

was out sunday night and then again monday, Sunday saw a Momma and her 3 little ones, two of which were button bucks, and then a group of 8 does all together then a nice 8 point came out and the does didn't care he was around, no grunting or chasing around, Monday saw Momma and her 3 little again, with no signs of her wanted to run the button bucks off. this nasty wet windy weekend should help things a lot. there are a ton of rubs around my new stand location as of sunday, moved in as close as i can get....


----------



## todd malabanan (Nov 6, 2007)

Well 2 more days till I leave to go back to ohio.Been going 5 or 6 years great people great deer .I just hope im hitting it good this year.What do yall think decoy first morning or leave it in the truck.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Rattled last night and had a buck running the ridge on the other side of the river. The buck kept grunting and I could hear him but never did get a look at him. So I grunted and hit the snort wheeze and never heard from him again. Im guessing it was a younger buck and it scared the **** out of him when I hit the wheeze. Other than that I haven't seen any type of rut activity except scrapes.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll be in the truck headed south tomorrrow morning. I can't wait. Sounds like I may be timing it just right. I'll be in southern Ohio from Thursday until Tuesday.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

todd malabanan said:


> Well 2 more days till I leave to go back to ohio.Been going 5 or 6 years great people great deer .I just hope im hitting it good this year.What do yall think decoy first morning or leave it in the truck.


Yes!!!! Use the decoy. I think things will be hot this weekend. That 150" buck that Dad and I have seen 3 times in 3 hunts, his neck is swolen up already and he came from 150 yards to 80 yards to my grunt but wouldnt come any closer. That was Saturday and I'm thinking 1 more week he'd come from 150 to bow range!!!!!!:teeth::teeth:


----------



## lacross15 (Jul 14, 2009)

Was out this past weekend and had a big 10pt show up at 6:40pm, stayed just out of range and gave no response to grunts or snort wheeze. Just looked over and kept walkin. Neck was swollen though!!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*hunt*

I will be out Sunday till tues. and then back down to the farm thursay till mon the 9th...

Hunting local farm when I am not south... TIme to get it done.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Last Sunday I had 3 smaller bucks chasing around 6 does in the cut bean field and a patch of CRP. It was like a circus out there. the saturday prior I seen a small buck come out of the corn and was walking away from me. I gave some soft grunts and he came charging in from across the field. theres alot of rubs in the woods I hunt, but not too many scrapes. I think the big boys are still in the corn. And talking to some local farmers here in NW ohio, the corn aint drying for chit. If they dont have dryers or enough room to put all of there crop in dryers, the corn isn't going to come off until around shotgun season


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Hunted last Sat. and Sun. Had a 3 1/2 yr old 10pt and 9 pt come in checking some scrapes and rubbing some trees. Was also out checking a hot spot from last year and found 5 scrapes and 1 community scrape the size of small car. That got my blood pumping...


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Got out this morning for a bit and saw three bucks all young. Was raining a little then the wind picked up blowing all the leaves off the trees. One decent young nine responded well to the grunt as he came in to about 15 yards. Definatly looking good. Think we need a good cold snap to really kick it in.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

todd malabanan said:


> Well 2 more days till I leave to go back to ohio.Been going 5 or 6 years great people great deer .I just hope im hitting it good this year.What do yall think decoy first morning or leave it in the truck.


Decoy, That's my game plan starting in a few days.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Not that it matters much during the rut but looking at the moon phases it seems as if the 10th - 24th might be hot.
> 
> http://www.tutiempo.net/en/moon/phases_11_2009.htm





TH30060X said:


> I think the big boys are still in the corn. And talking to some local farmers here in NW ohio, the corn aint drying for chit. If they dont have dryers or enough room to put all of there crop in dryers, the corn isn't going to come off until around shotgun season


Two really good posts that can't be over-looked! 

Factor in standing corn into your game plans this year boys because the post above is spot on! The corn isn't drying well at all and with the cost of propane to run the driers, farmers are going to let that corn stand as long as possible, which is going to be Thanksgiving and later in my area of west central Ohio. It's hurting me this year, especially from a stand access point of view.

I hate the "timing the rut" posts, but the moon phase dates above are excellent! However, right now through Thanksgiving, get in the damn woods and hunt! Go out everyday if you can and if you have enough spots not to wear an area out. Everyone says you can't kill 'em from the couch, but then want to know some "magical dates" on when to be out there. Make it easy. Hunt every chance you get from now until Thanksgiving and I guarantee you you'll be out there when it's HOT!

Good luck everyone and get in the stand!


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

Haven't seen much action lately but tonight bumped into some monster tracks leading to about 20yds from one of
my stands and a tree limb all torn to hell for about 7 feet. :O :O Will effort a pic.


----------



## Double-Lung-OH (Oct 15, 2005)

Let's get ready to rumble!!! Thought it was a little warm tonight, but beautiful.. saw 2 deer..
at 625pm a big doe entered the alfalfa field on a trot, she stood there about 2 minutes, then entered a nice 140ish ten-point. She trotted around in a circle and he trotted right behind her. They got within 50 yds, and boy the old heart was pumping & thumping! She led them back to the woods away from me, I hit the grunt, but he payed no attention.
I have never seen them dogging doe's this early, but he was. I was in Ashland, county


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Rattled in a decent 8 point this evening. I didnt even have time to put the horns down he came trotting in.


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

There we go, I should have set an arrow against it for perspective, but I'm over 6ft tall and if I had my arms
out I couldn't reach it from one end to the other. i'd say this fella is as ready as he'll ever be.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Missed a 120ish 8 pointer tonight.I seen him around 5 come out of a thicket then back in.I tried to rattle but no response.Bout 6:30 i see a deer in the same area which appeared to be the same buck.I snort wheezed at him and he disappeared.I start looking around for him and he pops out 50yds from me in the beans(he must have been skirting the edge of the beans and i couldn't see him).He was headed right for my decoy not puffed up at all just curious about it.I ranged some standing weeds turned around to set my rangefinder down when i turned around he was already standing in my opening i drew aimed and shoot right under him.He must have circled out alittle when i put my rangefinder down and i didn't realize it.I was loking at the wrong weeds thinking he was still where i ranged.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry about your miss Brox, sounds like an interesting night.

What's everyone thinking about this weekend? Halloween Day just has that feel. Lots of good bucks get killed the last day of October. 

Is it gonna be worth an all day sit? Supposed to rain. I have a Warm Bag so I should be able to stay dry, but how's everyone feeling about it?


----------



## PinPointShooter (Dec 6, 2006)

i would love to sit most of the day but i have a Pheasants forever youth hunt that i help put on i usually don't hunt all day only in the mornings with the kids. i heard it's suppose to be really windy and nasty.. I'm thinking Sunday should be a good day to try and sit most of the day.


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

Monday afternoon heard some crashing in the thicket then grunts and then a nice 8-10 pointer started to rub a tree about 52 yards away..I watched him rubbing this tree for like 10 minute's then i got impatient and snort wheezed him he looked back and didn't pay it any mind and went deeper in the thicket probably running doe's? It was like almost dark when 3 deer came out and sniffed my scrapes and moved to the corn..


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*halloween weather for the weekend*

Now guys, whats this weekend all about, the rain and wind coming tomorrow. What are your thoughts, is today the last day of a genuine hunt until after the storm rolls through? My brother and I are thinking ditch saturday for tonight... I dont mind the rain, however what will it really do to the deer and their actions, will they really just bed down or will they get up and keep moving as the rut is getting started.

Need your advice!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*HUnt*

I am hunting Sunday and not stopping till the Nov. 14th at all or till the horns hit the ground.


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*getting out on Saturday*

My brotehr and I made up our mind. The wind direction scared me for tonight, it did not set up well fr the stand locations, and using the wether channel sucks as they are not always accurate, I used the local weather guys and compared, it appears that just a scattered rain, wind will be gusty at times, so it looks to be a chanllenging weekend, but I pray fruitful! 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> I am hunting Sunday and not stopping till the Nov. 14th at all or till the horns hit the ground.


You and me both. Vacation from 11.01 - 11.17. Been waiting a _long_ time for these 2+ weeks. :wink:


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

*weather*

im gonna be out as long as they're not severe storms. last nite i had a good 10 and a monster 8 come in about 5pm mouths open and tired. the big 8 got within 15 yards and i couldnt get a shot around a branch. couldnt sleep last nite just picturing him lumber off into the bean field. they werent interested in the grunts and i left my can in the truck. cant wait to see what this evening brings!!!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Flash9ball said:


> Now guys, whats this weekend all about, the rain and wind coming tomorrow. What are your thoughts, is today the last day of a genuine hunt until after the storm rolls through? My brother and I are thinking ditch saturday for tonight... I dont mind the rain, however what will it really do to the deer and their actions, will they really just bed down or will they get up and keep moving as the rut is getting started.
> 
> Need your advice!


At risk of soundy "canned", my advice this time of the year (last days of Oct) is simply get in a stand and stay put. Grunt a little. But it's really all about stand time. Bucks are scattering looking for does pretty hard right about now. It'll get a little more intense each moment and day that passes for the next 2 weeks! 

:jam:

oh...and full moon I believe 11.02. GOT to love that!


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

True, both deer looked like they were running hard for awhile. Im hoping the weather isnt too bad so i can get out everyday for the next couple weeks. I havent had much luck with scents in the past...any ideas there?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Heading to Ohio tomorrow morning for at least 2 weeks, sounds like things are starting to heat up!


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive been out every day for the last week in a couple different stands and last nite was the first nite of excitement


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I was out this morning. I had a small 6 chasing two doe to death. They were running all over. The buck had his head down chasing them for about 20 minutes straight. I saw another buck with good antler but just too far away. He wasn't chasing, just walking the woodline. I found a few new rubs and tons of fresh scrapes. I think it's about that time boyz!!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

2X_LUNG said:


> I was out this morning. I had a small 6 chasing two doe to death. They were running all over. The buck had his head down chasing them for about 20 minutes straight. I saw another buck with good antler but just too far away. He wasn't chasing, just walking the woodline. I found a few new rubs and tons of fresh scrapes. I think it's about that time boyz!!


I've been kinda staring at this thread, glazed over, numb from rut-itis, hoping to see a post like this. I'm getting chills just thinking about it. :thumbs_up


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Killing me*

These next three days will be the longest of the year. I want Sunday to come so I can be in a stand non stop...

It is time.


----------



## shouseman60 (Feb 20, 2006)

*question*

im going down the 7-13th. should this be good? im goin with an outfitter in the mid-eastern part of the state on 2500 acres of private land and i cant wait. what phase should the bucks be in by then? any help would be awesome.. curious what type of calling and what kind of hours in the stand should i be doing..? im in michigan and its not that great yet with the warm weather. i shined a buck on a doe last night chasing her all over a field. prolly about a 100 incher, but none the least its enough to get a guy pumped..


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

7-13th should be prime time... Nov.2 is the second full moon since the autumnal equinox which is suppose to be peak, but ive always found around the 10th being right in the heart of it. Good luck, im getting in my stand here shortly!!!


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Me*

Moved a stand today a ton of scrapes and rubs popping up.


----------



## moosey (Jul 3, 2007)

*Weather*

Warm weather will shut down alot of day time chasing... So mornings and evenings is prime time (right now)..... But give it about 4 days and pray for some cool weather ....... And it will be on like donkey kong.... But i have seen some young bucks chasing in the mornings and late evening's...... And plenty scrapes and rubs....... stay calm and pick a spot and good hunting


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I start hitting it hard on Sunday 10/31, my vacation runs through 11/10...., I think I should be hitting it perfect. Ive been seeing the does, I went out Mon evening and saw 3 bucks( 1 nice one about 60 yrds out in a thicket above my stand)....It will be "ON" next week.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Went out all last weekend and seen no sign of rut activity. Didnt even get any pics of buck with doe yet either. Shouldnt be far off though


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

All the pics I'm getting are middle of the night. Got pics of a younger buck at a scrape, but areas where there was a lot of sign last year aren't showing much yet. Man I wish it would stay dry for a week so they could get the corn down.


----------



## AVIDOutdoors (Sep 16, 2009)

Hunted Hocking county today. Warm weather has things slow... It still just feels early.. Still lots of leaves on the tree's, doe groups were all alone, and just felt early.. I tried some grunts and the can with no responses.. I think all it is going to take is some good cool weather.. My vacation starts the 4th.. So I am looking forward to high winds and rain this weekend.. Sorry guys.. Gotta get some of those leaves down...


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

headed out in 6 hours. Dad saw 3 bucks tonight. All acting at ease, but it's about to happen boys!!!!!!


----------



## twloner (Aug 23, 2005)

*Rut*

Saw the first decent buck of the season "trollin" tonite...........it's time


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*bump*

I scouted a little tonight to get a feel and saw 2 bucks on tree lines working scrapes. A hunting buddy had a 150 plus bruiser come in and push away some does this evening. He went on just eating but he checked them out.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

shot 2 full sized does yesterday (dressed at 115 and 117lbs). first one came in early and i watched her for 10minutes and she never looked behind her and was just walking normal so i shot her. got down and tagged her and she just had the normal deer scent. climbed back up my tree and had another doe come in by herself, watched her for 10 minutes before i shot. just the normal deer scent on her as well. neither of htem were being chased. after that doe a 3rd doe came by and i let her walk around my stand for 30 minutes.... never a buck even with 3 different doe scents within 50 yds of my tree (and one being a live decoy) rubs and scrapes in the area.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

the guys i hunt with went out wednesday night. One guy saw 12 different bucks in 3 hours (1st and second year racks, no shooters), another guy had a shooter at 30 yards but was trying to be too perfect and get the yardage right and he didn't get a shot. Another guy had a big boy at 50 yards, just couldn't close the distance. 

They're starting to move. I'm amped for this weekend


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Flash9ball said:


> Now guys, whats this weekend all about, the rain and wind coming tomorrow. What are your thoughts, is today the last day of a genuine hunt until after the storm rolls through? My brother and I are thinking ditch saturday for tonight... I dont mind the rain, however what will it really do to the deer and their actions, will they really just bed down or will they get up and keep moving as the rut is getting started.
> 
> Need your advice!


The thing that always keeps me motivated and going even if I have doubts is the the fact that "You don't know if you don't go"
When the rut is kicked in good and the bucks are on their feet in search of hot does this wouldn't make a bit of difference and actually would have some advantages as far as getting into your stand quietly. I'll be out both Saturday and Sunday with full days on stand following later next week off and on until the gun season opener.


----------



## jsbhunter (Jan 27, 2008)

*It's go time*

been seeing young bucks dog does for at least a couple weeks now. rubs and scrapes popping up every where in during this time also. Starting saturday I have 11 days of nothing but hunting planned, weather dosn't seem to be to bad and temps seem to be going to be low enough that it shouldn't hinder deer movment much, unlike the first week of Nov. last year when it was 75 degrees everyday. good luck everyone.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

*windy*

Im in paulding co. (NW OH) anybody have any thoughts on these high winds we're suppose to have today and tomorrow especially. Weather channel says 25 to 30 mph!!!


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

richstang75 said:


> Im in paulding co. (NW OH) anybody have any thoughts on these high winds we're suppose to have today and tomorrow especially. Weather channel says 25 to 30 mph!!!


spot and stalk time.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Never tried it, seen it successfully done on video after rain in the corn rows, but never tried it.


----------



## PinPointShooter (Dec 6, 2006)

Stalking the corn is one of my favorite things to do. as long as they have the ends of the field off and about half of the field off. that way it narrows down where they could be. i wouldn't try it with a 100 acre field of corn. i am looking forward to Sunday calm winds and no rain.. I shot a nice 8 point a couple years a go stalking corn, i also learned you need to make them stand up before you shoot. i stuck on in shoulder before to.. just hope we get the rain and wind they are calling for. seems to help the movement after the storm...


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

very true, sunday should be nice. id like to get out tomorrow if the winds calm a little. id still like to try the stalk thing sometime, it has to be exciting as hell!!!


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Im with you Bro!!! Next 14 days are all vacation for me. Can't wait to get in the stand tonight to start it off.


OhioBowhunter78 said:


> I am hunting Sunday and not stopping till the Nov. 14th at all or till the horns hit the ground.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

My buddy went out tonight and hunted a stand that usually produces in the high winds, but they were a little too much tonight. 0 deer seen. Headed out in the morning hopefully the winds will die a little tonight.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Rut*

I haven't seen any chasing yet, (SW OH, clermont Co.) a lot of rubs and a bunch of scrapes on my lease, but none on my place. I passed on a pair of decent 8's that I rattled in on the 14th, passed on a 1 antlered 3 ptr that I rattled in Sat morning and then passed on another buck a basket 7 I turned around with my grunt call Sunday morning. I plan on sitting by the edge of cover where I found all the scrapes on my lease. I am going to try to sit until at least noon, and smack the horns together a few times. I saw a very nice wide 8 ptr in the beans on this place a week before the season opened. I would really like to see him again. Good luck to everybody.
Grip


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Got out about 3pm today, temp was 77 and the wind was 28mph

Thought it may be a bust, at 530 I decided to do a couple grunts, followed by the Can. I have 2 smaller bucks, 1 doe and a WHOPPER buck on me in no time. The big boy actually came out of the corn across the field and into the woodline.Over 100 yards out:mg:

I would have never thought! Anyways, I had him within 20 yards but he was in thick cover and never presented a shot.But I know where he is and i'll be on his heels tomorrow

In the past week I have seen 9 different bucks and well over a dozen does. I think things are much better even with the crappy weather.

On a brighter note, I also have an all white doe with a BLACK head(lol)Never seen anything like it. Don't know if I should shoot her or not.I'll post a pic shortly


----------



## glipps (Dec 18, 2008)

*corn still up*

am looking forward to getting out sunday, but most of my stands are overlooking the fields and the corn isn't out yet  oh well time in the stand is better than time in front of the tv imo.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Oh yeah*

24hours and I am heading south... Ready to get some good stand time in. Checked the fields tonight and nothing. Corn still up for local farms, but south has no fields within range. Lets see what happens.

Good luck and be safe to all


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Rain*

Well I am sitting here sipping coffee waiting for the rain to let up so I can get in my stand. Radar shows the back edge of the front will be here around 9:00, I think I'll set up by the scrapes and see if I can catch that biggun trying to freshin' them up after this all night rain. Good luck
Grip


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Just sitting here wishing I didn't have crap that I have to get done today. I think I'm gonna sit for a while tomorrow. Radar shows that we are on the back edge of the rain now, and we have 25mph or so wind gusts. After seeing Bowmanhunter's post, makes me wish I would have had my stuff ready this morning...could have at least been out the until 9.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I been up since 6:00 and its been pouring rain....this was going to be my first time out this season, probably going back to sleep....just wait till tomorrow, it will be Nov. 1....

november is here boys, this is what we been waiting for all year....I have the second week of nov off....can't wait.

Good Luck everyone


Tim


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wanted to go this morning but pouring rain and WINDY here. This will be the first time I've missed my halloween hunt in a good while :sad: . Oh well, tomorrow is supposed to be perfect and my trigger finger's getting itchy!


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

Last time i was out i saw EVERYTHING Scrapes, rubs, chasing does, birddoging does, riding does, and bucks fighting:shade:


----------



## Stu3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Heck of a start to vacation 30mph wind gusts and rain coming down side ways here in the eastern part of the state. Oh well the wife has been on me to get the rec room painted it will be a good day for that then in a tree the rest of the week. Good luck to all.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

went out yesterday and the warm weather sucked. Gonna clean up my gear today and hit it full force in the morning with the temp in the mid 30's like they are calling for it should be good.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys the rain is supposed to stop by early afternoon and the sun is gonna start coming out.it will be a great day to be in the stand early around a food source


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Went out this morning and had a small 8 point chasing 2 does all over the woods. My dad saw a 2.5 yr old 8 point and my buddy saw 5 deer all together. Good to see chasing.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I planned an all day sit today. I made it until noon and then the wind started turning from the straight west. I needed to get out of there then because that's straight into a main bedding area. I saw *0* today and that was quite depressing. I really have to work to get into my stands because I am surrounded by 88 acres of standing corn. It really stinks to finally get in there and set up, only to get skunked.

Oh well. Wind is wrong still this evening. Will be at it again in the morning!

Good luck guys!


----------



## 3mj (Oct 31, 2009)

*time is here*

Hello All, 
I just found this site/thread. I am an Ohio boy and been out a lot so far this year. I have seen what you are all posting about. I live close to us 33, once you start to see the BIG BOYS while you are driving, it is on. I saw 3 in union county yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

I will give ya what i have seen in the last 2 days. Lots of dinks chasing, but last night i saw the biggest buck of my life trying to split a doe and her fawns up. Today at noon i was heading out to get lunch and i saw another good buck i have on trail cam standing in the middle of a cut bean field. So things are starting to heat up. I will be hunting for the next week and hope i will connect on a shooter. Good luck to all.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

3mj said:


> Hello All,
> I just found this site/thread. I am an Ohio boy and been out a lot so far this year. I have seen what you are all posting about. I live close to us 33, once you start to see the BIG BOYS while you are driving, it is on. I saw 3 in union county yesterday. Good luck!


 Welcome to AT....thanks for the info and keep us posted.


Tim


----------



## Burr Oak (Apr 14, 2009)

SE Ohio not a lot activity yet a few small bucks,rub and scrapes starting to pop up. I saw someone with the number to Fishermen's Warehouse number. Those are great people, i won a bow from them and they set it up. You talk about CUSTOMER service A-1:star:


----------



## mason79 (Dec 12, 2008)

went out tonight, saw nothing. a few scrapes and rubs have popped up but not like last year. im gonna try it again all day tomorrow. its getting close.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Today's activity*

Was out very briefly this morning before I started to get phone calls from Mrs. Buckmark about my son and his ear infection, and had to get down.:sad: I did see a doe with her fawn and the same 1 antlered 3 ptr I passed on last week. He was checking her out but not what I would call chasing her. He was just curious. I went out this evening behind the house for about an hour and a half set up just inside the corn field edge. Saw nothing. Didn't really hear much in the corn either. Gonna go back to my lease in the morning and try what I had planned for this morning.
Grip


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Braved the wind and rain today. It was worth it. Saw lots of deer, no big bucks but lots of activity. Saw small bucks chasing does all over. Saw small bucks wandering around all day.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pre-Rut*

Had an exceptional Sat. evening

It was non-stop from 4 pm. til dark

I'm not seeing any chasing yet but this past week bucks are trolling throughout the entire day...mainly 1-2 1/2's but tonight I did see a 150's on his feet around 5 this evening...first shooter on stand this year :star:

The extended forecast for next week is as good as it gets for early Nov. here in SW Ohio...last year we were looking at 70's...we'll see if it actually pans out...I'll be on stand regardless!!!

Keep us updated on your progress and what you see out there!

Good Luck Buckeyes


----------



## 3mj (Oct 31, 2009)

*just got home*

Just got home, wife made me go to walmart with her. We almost hit a doe. when we came to a stop and was looking at her my son said "dad look at that buck" I looked to my right and there he was not 10 feet from the van. My wife pulled up and then backed up he wanted to cross the road so bad! When he got across he was up on her so fast! It was great! I can't wait to get out in the am. Don't forget about the time change.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Didn't make it out till 2 today. Got to my property in Millersburg(Holmes Co) to set a new stand to hunt tomorrow all day. Look up and there are 2 does under the tree I usually go up my climber in. Not interested, I gather my gear and swing the loc on over my shoulder and look up to see where the does are and and there he was, a huge perfect 10 pointer with mass like I have never seen. His tines were exceptionally long but he was not real wide, maybe 2 inches past his ears, which is still good,lol. I about crapped myself, he was right under my tree. I reach in my truck to get my bow out of the case,get my release on and nock an arrow. I ease out from the side of my truck and he is walking up the fence row where I am gonna hang the new stand. He was right there at about 50 yds and I had to watch him walk away. Such a let down. Mind you, my driveway goes about a mile into the woods fully engulfed with hardwoods on both sides. I wait about a half hour to put my new stand up. Get everything set up and decided to sit out the rest of the day. Saw so many does and several 8's and 6's, but none were chasing or acting funny. I am stoked about this new stand location. Going to sit all day tomorrow and hope the big 10 decides to swing by again. Now I don't know if I wanna use my climber and sit where I seen him or go up to the new stand and fear he may not come up that way again. The new stand is in a thinly wooded fence row with all overgrown fields around me. The problem is you see so many deer, but getting them into range is luck. I am 30yds from a very well used travel route that I have seen many big bucks use over the past years. Hopefully I will make the right decision in the morning. Sorry for the LONG post,lol!!! Had to tell someone....... Good luck everyone!


----------



## czeger (Apr 3, 2005)

hunted last night saw 2 does together and another group of 3 does together

hunted this morning saw a small 6 walking with his nose to the ground also seen a group of 4 does walking with a small 8 behind them he was chasing after the bigger doe things are defenitly starting to heat up the forecast looks good for next week so hopefully the farmers can get some corn off this week next weekend should be good


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Went out this morning and hunted till 10 and didnt see a deer. I was in a pretty thick spot though. My buddy is still in his tree. He's seen 2 small bucks 2 does and a button buck chasing a yearling doe. LOL


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

4 does this am and found this 5 ft from my stand. Made sometime between yesterday afternoon and this am. I'm pumped now.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Eight does this morning and a mature 8 pt trolling mid morning that had no intesrest at all in bleat n heat can.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*what a day*

Saw 2 small bucks at 6:50 this morning. At about noon, I'm dozing in my chair and I hear my father in law say "there's a deer right there." Of course I wake up fully and head into the kitchen. About 35 yards from the kitchen window, there is a 7 point standing in the corn. I guess he was only 4 rows deep from the yard edge when he first saw him. After several unsuccessful attempts to find a shot, from in the corn, he finally turns and heads away, back through the corn toward the woods. At 3:15 I'm on the back porch putting on my harness and getting my stuff together to head out when I hear corn stalks breaking. I turn to see a definite shooter chasing a doe through the corn, not 40 yards away! They were well out of range by the time I nocked an arrow and were headed in the direction of the woods. Since that is two bucks headed toward the woods, I was feeling good about my chances...but I was wrong. No deer...just a bunch of squirrels. So I get home and am taking off my muddy shoes, when once again, I hear corn stalks breaking. It was just enough light with the yard and house lights to make out 3 deer 40-50 yards from the house in the corn. I'm seriously considering setting up my tripod at the end of my house and hunting there until they get the corn cut. I know it may look goofy, but I'm not gonna see any less here than in the woods.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Must have seen 30 does tonightthey were all over the place. beautiful day to be in the woods but no chasing and no bucks to be found anywhere for me


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

bowmanhunter said:


> Must have seen 30 does tonightthey were all over the place. beautiful day to be in the woods but no chasing and no bucks to be found anywhere for me


Wow, if 30 does constitutes a frowny face, then I'm in BAD shape. I'm lucky to see thirty does in a season. Hey, if you saw 30 does, you are in the RIGHT spot. Chill...the bucks will be there. Good luck!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

went out tonite, saw nothing! but there was sure alot of guns going off around me, couldnt figure out where shots was coming from, sounded close by, maybe that kept the deer out of area or bedded down longer, either way that blows! damn guns, no wonder i got rid of mine and picked up a bow! (east franklin county,nov,1st)


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

I hunted all last week in Harrision Co. I saw 15 bucks from Sunday (10/25) thru Thru AM (10/29). Most were small. 2 were 125ish. No chasing. The only signs of actvity was 2 small bucks sparing. Nothing heavy just some light action. I will be back in the stand in the morning. I will be there for another week of hunting. Hopefully this week will produce a little more actvity.


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

Great night tonight...watched a small 6 and a 8 chase three does all over a field, then had another small 6 wander around under me. Then right about dark saw a monster come outta the woods to join the chase...... its heating up boys...


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw 5 deer this morning, with a spiker hounding a yearling doe all over the woods. This yearling doe was no bigger than a German Sheppard. Had to leave the woods around 9:00am, and saw 3 bucks from the road.

After I got home, I checked my game camera card and found this one from Oct 30 at 6:05pm:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sOw_a8Nw_M

This week should be good......

Good luck all. :darkbeer:


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Got out this evening saw four different bucks all small. A four, two sixes, and a nine. The two sixes went right under me and into the woods. Right after that I had three doe come from my right up the woods edge and before I know it there were the to sixes coming back out going after the doe and chasing them all over the woods. I could hear em pretty good with all the leaves down. Did not hear any grunts or bleats though. Good start to the month. Thats a nice buck there ohiobucks hope you get a chance at him.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Great day today! Didn't score, but the bucks are chasin!! Morning was HOT, at first light I saw a nice buck running a doe full bore. The deer were moving all day. Almost every doe I saw had a buck following her. Evening was great, had two 8's about 20yds from me at last light. It was getting dark and I was wanting to get down, but they had other plans. They stayed there and locked horns for over 20 minutes. Not real aggressive, just shoving each other around a little. Saw around 9 different bucks and a lot of does for the day!! Can't wait to get out again


----------



## C McCathran23 (Sep 28, 2009)

(richland co.) . . . saw deer the whole day, 8 bucks 7 does, 3.5y.o. 8pt with nose to ground he wouldnt look at a call to come closer, not one doe was being chased,weird? . . . the other bucks were just cruisin and eating . . . no real good mature bucks up tho for me . . . and 3 does still had a yearling with them . . .seen 2 bucks bout 9am , 4 doe 930, 2 doe 1030,buck 1115, 4bucks and doe between 5 and dark


----------



## araber89 (Oct 1, 2008)

Next week the woods is the place to be. Yesterday had a 140-150 class follow a doe in. Wasn't chasing just following along and watching. As soon as the big guy was out of the area I had a 6 and a forky walk through checking everything out. They all went past my hunting partner except for the big one. They are definitely getting interested. This was all between 3-4 in the afternoon after the weather started to clear up in the Harrison Cnty area


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Chasing*

I was surprised to not see a lot of activity this morning w/ the chill in the air but late afternoon was a different story 

The chase is on in my area!

Two 2 1/2 year old 8 pts (110-115 class) were bumpin and chasing does the last 1/2 hr of light...no shooters but things are heating up

I'm thinkin that w/ the full moon and clear conditions, the bucks are houndin the does all night...that may be why I didn't see much activity early morning...an all day sit may be in order...all day sits are really a test of your endurance and commitement

If you have some vacation days I'd be in the woods this week :wink:

Come on Ohio let's start knockin em down...It's time


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Its really hot in my area, i killed a 17 inch 5 point early this morning. He was dogging a doe.


----------



## jmck09 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats a nice buck.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*update*

Well down here in the SW corner I am starting to see some action. I went out yesterday morning and sat till about 12:00. Saw a little forky chasing a doe. He was bird doggin her pretty hard, and she was having no part of him. Saw the same 1 antlered 3 pointer I passed on last week, cruise by. waited until he got out of sight and rattled him back in. 10 yards, let him walk again. I also noticed some fawns out by themselves. Usually a good sign that mommy might be a little pre-occupied at the moment. I think we are on the verge.
Grip


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Was out Sunday (Richland Cnty) had a 2.5 yr old come by about 8 am and got into one helluva fight with antoher buck that I could not see, but I am sure he was a smaller deer. I rattled to them when the fight was over to no availe. About 9:30 the 2.5 yr old came in to invesigate the rattling. He was bird dogging all around the stand for 15 min looking for who was fighting other than that nothing but a bunch of wood ducks.


----------



## Bones10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guy's. I'm new to this site and have enjoyed the read on all the action. I live and hunt in SC. Our rut justed ended. Took 2 really nice bucks! I'll be heading up to SE ohio on the 9th and was considering Egypt Valley. Anybody have any insight to the property? Looks good on Google Earth, spread out with good diversity.
Any help would be apreciated.

Monty


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*Just a tough weekend*

My bro and I went out in that rain on saturday, you never know what could happen. It really started to rain about 5:30am when we got to our stands, and then down poured around 6:30-7am. Rained good for about an hour, got soaked. It slowed down to a mist for a while and then completely stopped and just got a bit windy. I thought just gettin setup and suffering for awhile, the clearing up in the late morning would get them going but nothing was up moving. I had to watch the kids 3 yr daughter and 6 month son, while wife teaching piano on sunday. I am hoping saturday and sunday 7-8th are better. I will be in NE Ohio Ashtabula county. Looking at the forecast, calling for 30% rain. I hate it. I cant take any vac days as they are a premium for the kids when sick. Ahhh what you gonna do. Anyone up in NE ohio, what you seeing? The Does getting tailed or is it appearing that another week is needed for everything to set in motion?
Thanks and good luck!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I went out Saturday evening, saw a few does and a nice 8 pt. The buck actually came in and pushed the Does off of a food source. He wasn't interested in them just eatting. I went last night and set on a fence line stand over looking a CRP field. I always see deer moving in this field during the rut and I didn't see a single deer. I have seen a few road kill deer the last couple of days here in Ross and in Pike counties. I'm thinking by this weekend it should pickup with next week being peek.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Long story short is was one HE## of a morning. First thing I saw a 130" 8 point cruising. About 15 minutes later a giant over 100 yards away cruising. Then at 9am I heard a grunt so I grunted back and he came 20 yards from my tree. He was around 120" as an 8 point. The crazy thing is he left the doe he was with to come to my grunt. Headed back out in 2 hours.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello, new to this site but I have been bow hunting for 20 years or so. I'm laid off so I been doing alot of hunting this season. We own a very nice place in Clermont County with alot of pines and thick cover for the bucks. Every year I see plenty of 140+ class bucks.

I have not seen any bucks being crazy yet. I have seen them doing a ton of scrapes and rubs and they are checking the scrapes everyday and fresh tehm up every night but not during the days. They are play fighting right now and none showing dominance. I was out all weekend and I have 13 stands for every change on my land. Friday when I was out I had two very nice bucks come into the thicket I was sitting in. They walked in together and was very calm like best buddys. One was a 12 about a 165 class and the other was a monster 8 about a 150 class. 
I'm letting the land feel free and going back about Weds or Thursday. I think this weekend is going to be a great time to be out before they start locking down.


----------



## 3mj (Oct 31, 2009)

Was out yesterday am and saw 9 doe and 0 buck. Went to another stand in the pm saw nothing! going out after work let you all know what I see.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Bones10 said:


> Hi guy's. I'm new to this site and have enjoyed the read on all the action. I live and hunt in SC. Our rut justed ended. Took 2 really nice bucks! I'll be heading up to SE ohio on the 9th and was considering Egypt Valley. Anybody have any insight to the property? Looks good on Google Earth, spread out with good diversity.
> Any help would be apreciated.
> 
> Monty


Great area, great timing, you should see action.


----------



## meadowviewhuntr (Nov 4, 2008)

*Quiet Sunday in Athens County*

Hit the stand yesterday after church at about 1:00 and stayed until dark, NOTHING and I was on a heavy travel corridor that has had does coming through all year...not a peep. I could see two other ridges now that the leaves are gone, no activity on the ridges or saddles in either direction. Maybe things are a little slower in the southern portion of the state but I have all next weekend to be in the woods. Anyone down south (Athens, Hocking, Logan) seeing any promising activity??


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rut Update*

Yesterday was one of my best days in the woods. Saw lots of deer in the a.m. including several small bucks crusing. Also, a forkie chasing a doe all over the place. Saturday eveing, I had a 6 point come by and he was breathing ahrd. Not really sure waht his deal was other than he was moving pretty quick. I shot this one at 4 pm yesterday. He was intercepting a doe (not following) gruntin a little bit.


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice buck. My luck i got called back to work for a couple weeks. Just the way it goes. Back to being a weekend warrior!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have seen some bucks following does but not chasing hard yet. I would say tihs weekend will be kicking!


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

Med size 8 point and a doe with kids from sunup until 1pm...Nothing really to write home about..


----------



## muletown_hunter (Sep 9, 2009)

*Scioto County Action*

Went out on Nov. 1st... First deer was a very nice shooter with a very swollen neck. This was at 8:15am he came within 20 yds but did not have an ethical shot due to brush and such. Lots of rubs etc... on top of ridges but not as much as normal for this time of year. The did not seem to be in true rut chase phase... 8 doe were within 40 yds of my stand from 9:30am to 11:00am no bucks in sight. I have seen few crap bucks starting to chase doe across logging roads and backroads etc. The shooter buck came from behind me... (where I thought he wouldnt come from) in the thickest greenbriar mess....Im going to estimate a 130-140 deer... he did seem really nervous and turned back around and went the way he came.... The wind was not on my side... Can you tell if a buck is native to that area and not just traveling through? I feel like he was very comfortable in that area but has never been seen on trail cam pics.... If I was going to use doe urine or something of that nature... where would you want to place the scent wicks? How far from where your stand is? Good luck hunting... lets whack N stack N O-H-I-O!


----------



## Bones10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info 454, got my hopes up a little.
Nice buck Jay!!! 
Muletown, if you can get a crosswind into a bedding area that has good buck sign would be the ticket. Scent wick within comfortable shooting range at the farthest edge of your shooting lane so you'll have a quartering away shot would be best. Keep in mind of the thermals with your stand placement also. Good luck! 

Good wind = bloddy shaft!!!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Hunt*

Hunted all day Sunday with 2 buddies. Had 3-4 shooters on their feet but not bird dogging, chasing, or roaming. They were starting to get aggressive but they were staying in their home area and thickets. It is close to really starting but not yet on that farm or 2 here locally I hunt. Same thing on all three, and alot of others that hunt. Deer are moving and only going to get better over the next week.....


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I went tonight and saw a few does. one had a fawn with her that was so small it looked like it was a new born. It stood only about 18" from the top of it's head to the ground. I've never seen a fawn this little this late in the year, it was very weird to say the least. When I first saw it pop out of the brush It actually looked like a pygmy deer like you see on National Geographic in the jungles of South America or somewhere exotic. I didn't see a buck or any rut action again tonight. I say were still about a week to 10 days away from prime time.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*No BIG'ns*

Up on stand til early afternoon and still not seein that those big boys yet  I'm tellin ya, those little dudes are fun to watch just the same...bumpin, nudgin and pushin, it's a riot! 

Has anybody noticed the deer collisions are rampin up this week? Seen a nice buck (Maybe even P&Y) hit on I 71 near Kings Island on my way to New Richmond to hunt around 5 this morning, and 2 or 3 more does hit the last few days on that same stretch of highway...that's got to tell you something :secret:

Just going to keep puttin that time in stand...I'm feelin that light switch is gonna get tripped any day now and I'm gonna be there when it happens...well hopefully :teeth:

BTW nice buck jayb!!!


----------



## C McCathran23 (Sep 28, 2009)

(richland co.) seen 2 mature bucks tonight just cruising, both came in range but one was just on the edge of being a shooter at 120ish (hope i don't regret passin it up)then the other was a monster 8 with junk and 12in+ G2s but couldnt get him in a shooting lane by 10 steps then 2 doe came running in then stopped and browsed but there was nothing behind them ??? O well I start a week of hunting vacation wednesday hopefully I can put the smack down on the big 8 funny thing is I have neither of these deer on trail cam I think its still their area, theyre just smarter than me and dont get seen or caught on cam lol


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Rut*

The rut will start at 4:00 p.m. Friday November 6, 2009 when I get off of work and head to the woods for two weeks. Not much chasing til then.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Great Buck*

jayb, congrats on a great tall buck.:darkbeer: That is a dandy for sure.
Grip


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

LOL woodman53 LOL....


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

Hunted all weekend.Friday I grunted in a 120" 10 point.He grunted the whole way in to the stand.I let him walk.15 minutes later a bruiser 8 point in the 140's was just walking down an old logging road by himself across the hollow from me.He didnt respond to the grunt or can call,but everytime I grunted he started to thrash the sapling next to him.Saturday morning it was windy and rainy,I only saw 4 does in the morn.Sunday morning it was calm and crisp.I had a 125 to 130" 9 point come in to 15 yards lip curling at my Tinks had out.I was gonna shoot him until I looked across the creek and saw a monster standing over there but He never crossed onto my side.The big ones are up on their feet moving but I havent seen any real chasing going on yet,I think by this weekend and next week it should be on.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Good one woodman, and I'm with ya, I took next week off, my last day is thursday, so far I like what Im hearing, sounds like next week will be the week, only thing is the past two nights have been full moon, they may be moving all night the once the girls lay down the big boys will be right next to them.

Thanks for the updates guys, I will do the same next week.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

had action last night. Might have just been in the right spot at the right time.

there was one do that must have been either in heat, or close, because she trotted through and no less than 7 different bucks took off after her. for about 10 minutes the woods was crawling!

then it died and not much else happened. 

We tried decoying and I was sitting with another guy. We got in real quiet and sat on the edge of a bedding area, but nothing came to the deke.

End of this week things will start really kicking. The youngsters were on their feet, of all those bucks, only 1 was a shooter. End of this week, itll get nuts!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

AmishArcher said:


> had action last night. Might have just been in the right spot at the right time.
> 
> there was one do that must have been either in heat, or close, because she trotted through and no less than 7 different bucks took off after her. for about 10 minutes the woods was crawling!
> 
> ...


I agree. Nov.5,6,7,8,9 &10th will be great.


----------



## mikeincincinnat (Nov 3, 2009)

*a few does*

I just stumbled onto this forum and what a dynamic web site!! You guys really know your deer thats for sure!! I live in the cincinnati area and am really having trouble finding a place to take a couple does to fill the freezer. Does anyone have any ideas that could help me out?


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Called in a buck I've never seen before this morning. Had a huge drop tine off his one side. I blew any chances of a shot as he spotted me. I rattled real hard at sun up, grunted and hit the can call a few times. He came strolling in slowly but right after I called.


----------



## tomk09 (Apr 18, 2009)

i saw a few 2.5 y/os chasing pretty hard friday night and saturday morning here in erie county


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next week. I'm heading to the Zanesville area for my hunt from the 9th-13th.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Went out Sunday morning and didn't see nothing, it was a beautiful morning too.....only seen tree rats...lol.....this was licking county in pataskala.

I have next week off so hopefully the rut will be in full swing....I probably won't go out again till this weekend because of work during the week.

Good Luck to everyone and keep this thread to the top.


Tim


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Had a couple small bucks nudging a group of does but not dogging or chasing or anything yet. They would not respond to a grunt at all, just kept moving down the trail. Off starting this Friday until 11/17. Will be spending some serious time in the woods. Good luck to all!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

cityhunter346 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next week. I'm heading to the Zanesville area for my hunt from the 9th-13th.


the way things are looking now, you might have timed it on the head perfectly!


----------



## shouseman60 (Feb 20, 2006)

*question*

with the weather warming up a little bit this weekend and into the week of the 8th thru the 13th, is it going to slow things down. its supposed to be mid to upper 60s and lows around low 40s. will this slightly warmer weather slow anything down or should this type of weather still be good. i hunt in michigan, and its a little cooler here. seems i always hit warm weather... im hunting the 7th til the 13th.. anyone think this might be the time to be there.. god i hope so.. im really excited and im hopin weather doesnt shoot me in the foot. once it starts, will the warmer weather still slow things up.. or once its on, its ON? any input or opinions would be awesome...


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*weather slowing things down*

I have to agree with the last guy, the weather has been a difference in the rut coming when it should. In my experience in the past 5 years, any time a warm patch of weather coming thru, the deer slow down. Not chasing or bucks going after the does, even though the mornings are still cool. The bucks are still going to accomplish things just outside shooting light. This coming weekend, I am in NE Ohio, I think the weather will slow things down a bit, but the mornings are still going to be near freezing so, that should still get the bucks and does out for some action. I am crossing my fingers for this weekend!


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

all velvet is off. I know this because my little apple orchard I planted this year is in pieces. The rut hasn't started in central Ohio as of last thursday. I saw a nice 130-140ish buck hanging out with a small fork horn. They were just chilling while the bigger buck rubbed his antlers on a low hanging branch.


micky


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I went out last night and didnt see squat...I hunt by railroad tracks and they were working on them and making all kinds of sparks(not sure what they were doing) and blowing horns etc...P'd me off and is why I didnt see anything I think.I seen a couple young bucks chasing a doe hard a few days ago but she didnt want them anywhere near her...As others stated I think the rut will go full blown within the next couple days through the 12th.And tonights the full moon so....thats suppose to be peak rut time isnt it?we will see


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

buckmark1 said:


> jayb, congrats on a great tall buck.:darkbeer: That is a dandy for sure.
> Grip


+1 Awesome Buck.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

shouseman60 said:


> with the weather warming up a little bit this weekend and into the week of the 8th thru the 13th, is it going to slow things down. its supposed to be mid to upper 60s and lows around low 40s. will this slightly warmer weather slow anything down or should this type of weather still be good. i hunt in michigan, and its a little cooler here. seems i always hit warm weather... im hunting the 7th til the 13th.. anyone think this might be the time to be there.. god i hope so.. im really excited and im hopin weather doesnt shoot me in the foot. once it starts, will the warmer weather still slow things up.. or once its on, its ON? *any input or opinions would be awesome...*


*Input........Get in the damn woods!
Opinion.... Get in the damn woods!
Fact.........Get in the damn woods!
*
See a trend here?:teeth:

Seriously, we wait all year for this time. More big bucks would be taken if guys would stop trying to pin point this to a science and just get out there.

We all know that between the last week in October and the first two weeks in November things are going to be hot......somewhere in there...it will be hot. You just ned to get in the woods as much as possible, sit as long as possible, and put the odds in your favor. Pack a lunch and stay awhile. It's a magical time to be in the woods.


----------



## cassGa (Jul 13, 2009)

Man. Im down here in Geogia, but ill be hunting Ohio Nov 6-11. Yall are getting me pumped up even more than I already was. Lookin like we may have gotten lucky and timed it good!


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Word*



nstrut said:


> *Input........Get in the damn woods!
> Opinion.... Get in the damn woods!
> Fact.........Get in the damn woods!
> *
> ...


Couldn't of said it better myself!!!

Things were a little slow today in my neck of the woods 

Going to bed soon and back at it tomorrow :teeth:

Everybody get out there and enjoy the show...It can only get better from here!!!


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Fired up for tomorrow*

I kick the students out of my room at 2:15 then I headed out behind the house. The corn behind me is still up but the rubs and scrapes on my back corner have my attention. There is hole in the fence back there they use all the time, leaving the field to come onto my place. I plan on giving that a try. Maybe see if I rattle one out of that corn. Good Luck
Grip


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Places to hunt in Cincinnati*



mikeincincinnat said:


> I just stumbled onto this forum and what a dynamic web site!! You guys really know your deer thats for sure!! I live in the cincinnati area and am really having trouble finding a place to take a couple does to fill the freezer. Does anyone have any ideas that could help me out?


mikeincincinnati you have a pm.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Rut*

Yesterday after shooting a monster 190" I Tom King and I watched a buck breed a doe for 2-3 minutes and let me tell you he finished what he started.
Columbus, Ohio area.


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

Passed on two scrubby bucks today coming down same path about 10 yards from my stand about 3:45. Saw a doe walking about 100 yards from me like a normal deer would. Right at last light a doe came running at me then stopped turned around and went back towards where she came from and kept looking behind her. Let off a few wheezes and kept walking. Next 5-7 days should be real good. I plan on sitting all day friday and saturday.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I didnt see a deer last night. Dad saw a very old buck cruising, said he wasnt a shooter though. On his way down hill, said he looked to be 6 or 7 1/2 years old. I'm getting ready to drive the roads and see what kind of action I can spot. Driving around from 8 to 9. Let ya know if I see any action from big boy!!!!


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

No deer sightings from the stand last night for me. My buddy saw 4 bucks hounding a small doe though. He said he also heard all types of grunts, snort-wheezes, etc.....

Corn is starting to come off more and more, that can only help us.


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Saw a couple mature bucks actually bedded down with does on the way to work this morning. They were both in bean stubble fields right out in the middle bedded down. I think some of the early does are getting bred as we speak. The next 5-7 days should be pretty good!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Drove around for an hour and saw 1 doe. I think a few does are popping into estrous and being bred right now. The bucks are on lock down with those few right now. As soon as estrous starts flying in the air in the next couple days things are going to be nuts. Any day now it WILL HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPLUS (Nov 4, 2009)

*Nov 13-20*

I am going to muskingum county from 11/13-11/20 i am thinking it may be on the late side but i always find myself in my stand on the 13th every year think there will be some bucks roaming then?


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else, but i haven't been seeing too much activity in eastern ohio. I saw a big one cruising mon. morning in WVa and another one last night(WVa) at 5:15 cruising. I'm off from the 7th till the 15th.........I'm planting myself in a huge thicket in belmont co. ohio all week.................Hope i hit it right!


----------



## docrich52 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sat in my stand from 0600 untill 1900 yestreday and to my surprise the deer were moving despite the warm weather. Saw a spike hanging with 2 does then had a little fork horn chasing 3 does through a fenceline wher my stand is then out of nowhere a nice 8 pt came creeping through the heavy brush right at me. He was by himself hot on the trail of those does but he had broken both G 2's at the base so I let him walk. Not much activity in the evening only saw 3 deer from 1200 untill 1900. When I was walking to my truck, I heard something so I looked and there was a doe staring right at me, there was another deer next to her with its head down so I squatted down grabbed my grunt tube and let out 1 short grunt. His head lifted up and he was a monster!!!!!! right out in the open just after sun down!!!!!!!!! It wont be lonfg before the weather turns and they will be hot on it. The Chase is on in Clermont but like everyone else is saying, the weather isn't helping.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

hey guys not much happening in my woods but a couple new scrapes and rubs...no real heavy chasing yet???? anybody else that way?? will it hurt if i dragged in a estrous scent line to early???


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

didnt see a single deer tonight


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

bowmanhunter said:


> didnt see a single deer tonight


Makes two of us.....


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

The started harvesting the corn yesterday and finished almost all of it today. There isn't any left surrounding the woods I hunt. Me and my daughter went out on the Ranger to look around the woodline (they were still moving trucks out, so I didn't figure any extra noise would hurt. Found my first good sized rub (tree about as big as my forearm...looks like it has been hit many years in a row based on the bark). This was not there Sunday. Found a freshly worked scrape about 50 feet from the rub. This is on the opposite corner of the property from my current stand location, but that will be taken care of on Friday. With the corn down I will be able to see anything going on before I head to work and for a little bit after I get home. They were hounding the does when the corn was up...hopefully now I will be able to get a better line on where they are going.


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

*movement*

They must be waiting for me to get there.I will be there bright and early Friday morning.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Nothin*

These past few days have been slow...any slower and they'd be going backwards...lol

Saw a couple smaller bucks and some does w/ fawns :teeth: I'm graspin at straws here but I think i have a couple does being bred on this ground...reminds me of lockdown a bit but things should heat up...the rut is far from peakin and the movement will pick up before it does...just got to be on stand when it happens! 

Nothin you can do but get up and do it again tomorrow...12 days in a row on stand and 4 days left of my vacation...It's crunch time...I wonder if it's gonna be one of those last min. of the last day type of deals...no worry, the season is still young, and I may be reduced to a weekend warrior if it don't happen these next few days...not a bad thing actually 

Good Luck All!!!


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Warm snap*

From here it looks like some warm weather for the weekend then cooling off. I will be arriving there on Friday for 10 day of fun. A magical time of year in the Ohio woods.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ohiobucks said:


> Makes two of us.....


makes 3 of us, I didn't see any deer tonight either.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

had one small 6pt in tonight and thats it...
I have yet to see a shooter on my farm! 2 more days of work and imn off for 12!
Hoping next week is true to form and all hell breaks loose on the farm!


----------



## Bones10 (Nov 2, 2009)

OHIOBUCK said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but i haven't been seeing too much activity in eastern ohio. I saw a big one cruising mon. morning in WVa and another one last night(WVa) at 5:15 cruising. I'm off from the 7th till the 15th.........I'm planting myself in a huge thicket in belmont co. ohio all week.................Hope i hit it right!


Where in Bemont county do hunt? I'll be coming up on the 9th to see family and plan on trying Egypt Valley. I've heard it was a tough hunt but could be worth the effort.

Monty


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

*rut activity*

Getting fun. Passed on two 8 pointers, a 3point ,4point and spike today. I had the twelve point come in yesterday at 13 yards and was waiting for the perfect shot and he spotted me and took off. Ive seen plenty of action but tonight was fun. The one eight point came in chasing does, but they wanted nothing to do with him. He made a scrape and rub. He was also grunting along with the other 8. While checking my camera I seen the big twelve again with doe and he didnt want to leave her side. Rubs and scrapes popping up everywhere. The next few weeks should be good. Hoping the weather stays cool.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Bones10 said:


> Where in Bemont county do hunt? I'll be coming up on the 9th to see family and plan on trying Egypt Valley. I've heard it was a tough hunt but could be worth the effort.
> 
> Monty


There are some great deer at Egypt Valley!! i hunt there alot..
You are gonna have some work ahead of you though


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

if that doesn't tell ya then i don't know what will.....


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

We had a brief glimpse of a 180+ dogging two does Sunday afternoon. we were on a long ridge with two stands about 100 yds apart, with a clearcut pipe line down the top of the ridge. we had a 120" 8 come down the ridge responing to a rattling sequence, he stood at 20yds broadside for me for about 2 minutes, and then went to my buddy and put on a show of freshening a scrape at 20yds for well over 5 minutes before walking off. it killed me to go to work today after all the action I've been seeing, yestrerday I had a different 120" 7 come in and about 8 does, these were at at the oppisite end of the farm.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

JWT said:


> We had a brief glimpse of a 180+ dogging two does Sunday afternoon. we were on a long ridge with two stands about 100 yds apart, with a clearcut pipe line down the top of the ridge. we had a 120" 8 come down the ridge responing to a rattling sequence, he stood at 20yds broadside for me for about 2 minutes, and then went to my buddy and put on a show of freshening a scrape at 20yds for well over 5 minutes before walking off. it killed me to go to work today after all the action I've been seeing, yestrerday I had a different 120" 7 come in and about 8 does, these were at at the oppisite end of the farm.


You drinking again!!!!





Good luck with that big boy!


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is the big boy I had at 13 yards yesterday and he looked up. I didn't know if I was going to puke or cry.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

buck-n-nuts said:


> You drinking again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN??:darkbeer:


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Been slo here, 6 does today not a buck in sight.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

sit all day and saw 2 small bucks and one doe, one small buck would not react to any calls. Guess we'll go back tomorrow.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got back home from hunting all day in Clermont. This morning was GREAT Seen a mature big 8 chasing a doe then tonight seen bucks running the thick area's grunting while chasing also had a nice young 10 pointer under me for awhile. I would say this weekend is going to be GREAT and next week.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

EKUHUNTER said:


> if that doesn't tell ya then i don't know what will.....





disregard the date on that...dad is technilogically slow... that was taken yesterday evening...


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

did some rattling last nite at 330 and at about 345 i hear a blow from behnd i turn and look and all i see is 7 on one side 5 on the other he had me pegged did not expect the buck to come in that way been seeing him in the big bean field and the wind was perfect for that field he snuck around the finger into the little field and scent checked me and blew off 3 times then struted off into the thicket about 50 yards away going back today to try for him ill b in a spot where he cant circle around me at all i dare him to try it again hapened twice not gonna happen 3 times lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*This coming weekend*

hey fellas, what are your thoughs this weekend. I am NE Ohio, start of saturday, south wind at avg of 15mph. Sitting down wind, would using estrous be beneficial with such a heavy wind, or will it not have a direct effect to the deer coming my direction (i.e using a drag line). Using calls can still be effective, however I want the estrous out as the RUT is here. My plan was to sit north of the area where the deer are anticipated to be, and complete a drag line just slightly north of that so the deer will intercept the estrous and possibly come my way. I have some tree hangers with estrous inside. Deer movement has been more east to west or west to east, but I know they can come from the south as well. I would be in a climber stand 20 ft up. Give your thoughts, I appreciate any help.


----------



## Bones10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

Flash9ball said:


> hey fellas, what are your thoughs this weekend. I am NE Ohio, start of saturday, south wind at avg of 15mph. Sitting down wind, would using estrous be beneficial with such a heavy wind, or will it not have a direct effect to the deer coming my direction (i.e using a drag line). Using calls can still be effective, however I want the estrous out as the RUT is here. My plan was to sit north of the area where the deer are anticipated to be, and complete a drag line just slightly north of that so the deer will intercept the estrous and possibly come my way. I have some tree hangers with estrous inside. Deer movement has been more east to west or west to east, but I know they can come from the south as well. I would be in a climber stand 20 ft up. Give your thoughts, I appreciate any help.


 you should be good. I started vacation yesterday and sadly am sick as a dog!

I drove around southern lorain co. and northern medina county and seen Buck's moving mid day in fields yesterday.

you guy's go get'em it's time!


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Didn't see a thing this morning. it was real bright at 5:15 walking to the blind.


micky


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Just got a text from my wife telling me that there was a big buck in the field across the road from my house. She said he was guarding a doe from a smaller buck. The doe bedded down for a while in the middle of the field and the buck never left her side .............. this was at high noon (about 45 minutes ago)


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Just got a text from my wife telling me that there was a big buck in the field across the road from my house. She said he was guarding a doe from a smaller buck. The doe bedded down for a while in the middle of the field and the buck never left her side .............. this was at high noon (about 45 minutes ago)


sounds like i need to b there lol im headin out right now see you guys at dark:darkbeer:


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Just got a text from my wife telling me that there was a big buck in the field across the road from my house. She said he was guarding a doe from a smaller buck. The doe bedded down for a while in the middle of the field and the buck never left her side .............. this was at high noon (about 45 minutes ago)



Sounds like EXACTLY what I saw today in Green county Ohio...A Giant 10 point with a droptine stand in a woods 40 yards off the road with a doe and would not leave her...even though I was parked watching him! AWESOME buck!!:darkbeer: This was 11:30am.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

FoamHunter1974 said:


> did some rattling last nite at 330 and at about 345 i hear a blow from behnd i turn and look and all i see is 7 on one side 5 on the other he had me pegged did not expect the buck to come in that way been seeing him in the big bean field and the wind was perfect for that field he snuck around the finger into the little field and scent checked me and blew off 3 times then struted off into the thicket about 50 yards away going back today to try for him ill b in a spot where he cant circle around me at all i dare him to try it again hapened twice not gonna happen 3 times lol:darkbeer:


Bucks will always come in down wind when you rattle.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been in the woods since last Saturday hunting hard. Thank God I have an understanding wife who gets it or I would probably be divorced by now.

Scrapes are getting hit hard what appears to be in the evenings due to the moonlight. Some good rub lines showing up as well. 

Mornings have been really good in my neck of the woods. With the evenings real slow with little to no movement.

Small bucks cruising hard with sporadic large buck movement at best. I think the woods are getting close to exploding. Starting to get some mature bucks on camera over scrapes and other hot spots (feeders).















I believe we need to get a little further on the down swing side of the the moon. I haven't used a light getting in or out of woods the last three evenings or mornings due to the moon being so bright.

Headed back out in the morning seeking that golden moment. I will keep you all posted. Be safe! Shoot straight and buckle your chin straps. Its gonna get real fun! Real soon!


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Lookin Up!*

I saw the deer I'm after this morning but he skirted right around me and offered no shot :shocked:

I got something for him tomorrow if I can get a southerly wind...I've found a thicket he likes to hang out in to intercept does in the early morning and late afternoon...hung a new set just for him... hopefully he don't hook up this evening ...one word of advice, don't be afraid to move

Movement picked up today considerably compared to the last few days 

Weather has been perfect and bucks are moving all day...heard some antlers crashing around 5 this evening but never seen the 2 rascals...didn't sound to me that they were heavy horned but you really can't be for sure

I don't think the warmer temps. this weekend are going to shut down movement all that much...down here in SW Ohio are norms are 60/40 and the forecast is for mid 60's for highs...should be a comfortable sit if nothing else and you never know what may show up

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## ncyotecaller (Dec 8, 2007)

Hunted Morgan County last week and I believe we were atleast a week early, saw alot of deer but the mature bucks didn't start showing up till Friday and Saturday. The weather at the end of the week was very warm but there was a 140class deer missed on Friday morning.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

exactly what slackster said.... lots of fresh scrapes and rubs are showing up. seeing bucks every morning either searching for does with their nose on the ground or following a doe. evenings are a lot slower, tonight i didn't see a deer, yesterday evening a buck was searching right at dark. definetly getting close!!!


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

Hunted in se ohio all day sits sun, mon and wed. Sun and Mon the lil guys were cruising all day especially AFTER 10:00 am. wednesday was the same but saw big mature bucks throughout the day on does( shots were just not working out). Dang it was hard to go to work today. I be hitting it hard again this monday. Good Luck to all. sean


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Yesterday*

Got in from school yesterday and was planning to head out behind the house to watch the edge of the corn field on my back corner. While putting the dog in I watched a buck run off a younger buck. The bigger was about a 120 8ptr. This was happening right where I was wanting to go. I watched the one move off and I went in to get ready. I gave the bigger deer some time to move off but as I went out I saw him chasing the doe he was protecting. He was trying to cut her off and block her escape. They moved off, I headed to my stand and had a doe and her 2 fawns spend the evening under me. She obviously was not the doe the buck was on. She was around me for 20 mins and was actracting no attention. I wouldn't have shot that buck but it was good to see the action heat up a little. This was Sw Ohio, Clermont Co by the way.
Grip


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

Hunted around piketon Ohio the past 2 days. Found the spot I was going to hunt about 3 weeks ago. There were a couple rubs and no scrapes at that time but all changed starting today. I had a buck dogging a doe in a thicket to my right yesterday...but couldn't see him. He actually let out the roar once....:mg: bout came out of my stand. I arrived at the stand this morning and there were 2 scrapes right under my stand that wasn't there yesterday. Very little movement until 5:00 and out popped a doe from the thicket 100 yds away. 2 mins later there he is 140ish snow white horned beast At this point my only hope is if the doe will come my way. She picked for a second and turned my direction and the heart started thumping. Got to within 60 yds stopped a started grazing. Here is were the bad luck found me....while she is stopped (eating) I watched ole ****** coming up from the rear...no joke out of no where... he spiked here in the rear and she jumped 5 feet in the air and right back in the thicket she went heading the other way I knew it was over for me at this point but like any hunter would do I hit the grunt and he stood there for 5 mins looking my direction and then hers. I could tell he was pondering but the tush won out It is definetly kicking in


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

brownback said:


> Hunted around piketon Ohio the past 2 days. Found the spot I was going to hunt about 3 weeks ago. There were a couple rubs and no scrapes at that time but all changed starting today. I had a buck dogging a doe in a thicket to my right yesterday...but couldn't see him. He actually let out the roar once....:mg: bout came out of my stand. I arrived at the stand this morning and there were 2 scrapes right under my stand that wasn't there yesterday. Very little movement until 5:00 and out popped a doe from the thicket 100 yds away. 2 mins later there he is 140ish snow white horned beast At this point my only hope is if the doe will come my way. She picked for a second and turned my direction and the heart started thumping. Got to within 60 yds stopped a started grazing. Here is were the bad luck found me....while she is stopped (eating) I watched ole ****** coming up from the rear...no joke out of no where... he spiked here in the rear and she jumped 5 feet in the air and right back in the thicket she went heading the other way I knew it was over for me at this point but like any hunter would do I hit the grunt and he stood there for 5 mins looking my direction and then hers. I could tell he was pondering but the tush won out It is definetly kicking in




--------------------
Some guys. Are just born lucky. 
Little bit windy and cold today. But i bet you were to buisy to notice.Was he the one we got on camera.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seen 5 deer last night-2 bucks and 3 does.I didnt see anything until the last 30 mins of shooting time and it was a nice 10 point moving through the brush at a steady pace sniffing the ground and I grunted when he was about 60 yards from me but didnt even look at me and kept on going.Maby 40 yards behing him I see another buck(small 8 point)doing the exact same thing,nose to the ground and walking at a fast pace and not responding to my grunt call.
The 3 doe's entered the field as I was getting ready to get down but no buck behind them  .Not sure what the two bucks were after but they were on a mission.Maby a doe that had passed through earlier in the day that was ready to be bred?This weekend looks like the time to be in the woods from what ive been seeing..This was in Crawford County by the way.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

just does and small bucks last nite little guy was running does all over it all happened about 30 mins before dark will be back out monday for another go around


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

just got home from my morning coffee drive. There definetly moving here in N.E. Ohio.

this cold/flu thing is kicking my butt, what a bad time to be sick


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

You guy's are really firing me up.........................off starting tomorrow for 9 days straight. Good luck everyone! :darkbeer:


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Need some help guys. I have an area that I have been hunting for a few months now and have been scouting and putting carn and stuff out all summer. Had been seeing a crazy amount of does coming through on camera with a few bucks here and there. Obviously expecting that to pick closer to rut. About 3 weeks ago dad bought a feeder and we got it put out there so that we could stop walking through the area and contaminating it with scent. While since then the deer have basically disappeared. Any suggestions on what to do to get them coming back in other than remove the feeder?


----------



## JN017808 (May 11, 2007)

*14th-17th*

I hunted the 30th-2nd and grunted in 7 diff. bucks (2 1/2 to yearling) I'm off the 14th - 17th and i'm hoping they aren't completly locked down by then.....
this one is my list but i would settle for bigger.


----------



## JN017808 (May 11, 2007)

....


----------



## Bones10 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you want to hunt it this season, romove the feeder. Otherwise wait til next season when the deer are used to it. I wait a whole season after puting out an electric feeder.


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

I hunted this morning before work and didnt see a single deer! I was baffled. It was 27 degrees, sunny, and calm. It was perfect. I did see a buck in a cut alfalfa field though on the way home, go figure.


----------



## Hickorylimb (Oct 30, 2009)

Had a 10 pt come into a grunt this morning trotted in but hung up about 40 yds out. Left the area and tore up a scrape that I have been freshening up for about two weeks. Looking good for the weekend.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Today it was cold, thankfully. Saw several. Doe about 6, big spike shortly after that. Had a 4x5 come in for about 10 min but he was not outside his ears and looked like a 2 year old so I let him go. Had another buck, a 7 come by but was also small. Right about 9:15 I got out of the blind because I had not seen anything in about an hour. I walk in the house (i'm hunting in my back yard about 400 yards from my house) get changed and there is a 140+ ten point walking right to my blind. He has a dislocated or broken front elbow. 

I told my wife that if he comes by again I will defiantly shoot him. I have seen bigger deer around but I would rather get him then the coyotes. Seems to me the bigger bucks in my area are kind of lazy and don't get up and get moving til 8:30 or 9. I also hunt in an urban area and can watch planes land at Port Columbus out my south windows.

Going out Sunday morning, hopefully it will stay cold but the weatherman says it is going to warm up.


micky


----------



## Darrell W (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys I had to work this weekend and cant get up to Ohio till next Thursday. Is the end of next week to late to catch some of the Rut???? Thanks Darrell


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Darrell W said:


> Hey guys I had to work this weekend and cant get up to Ohio till next Thursday. Is the end of next week to late to catch some of the Rut???? Thanks Darrell


Should be perfect.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Most definitely on in Licking County*

I'm stuck in the office, grinding away, and my co-worker/hunting buddy calls me up from where we hunt together in Licking County. 

I'll first tell you what we normally encounter. On a good morning hunt, we see 2 to 3 does and maybe a small spiker or fork horn and an army of tree rats.

He went out this morning with his brother and another friend. Between the 3 of them, they saw 9 different bucks and 8 does. Of the bucks, 5 were worth noting---8 pointers or above. They were all a little far away and out of range. They were all patrolling and a couple were chasing does. They also saw a grouse, red fox, and 2 flocks of turkey. Quite a morning on stand! 

Here's the real pisser. My friend calls me up to tell me that between 7:30 and 9:30 this morning, there was a piebald buck hanging out and wandering around my stand!!! From his tower stand vantage point, he watched that thing mill around, wander into the field, back into the woods, back under my stand, back into the field, etc...for two freakin' hours!!! It was over 200 yards from him but he could tell it was either a fork or a 6 pointer.

2 of them changed stands around mid-day but they hadn't seen anything from 11AM to when I talked to him around 2PM.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Hunting jackson, as of last week I saw my first active scrapes. Other than that SLOW! 

I'm a weekend warrior so no week days!


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am curious I have a few nice bucks that come through one of trail cams from time to time so I put out some mock scrapes to try and get their attention but they seem to ignore them. I have seen no activity in these scrapes since I made them any guesses why or why not?


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Third day in a row and not even a glimpse of a deer!!
Im off the next 10 days,,i hope it gets better here


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Well here in NW Ohio it really seems to be kicking in! This morning at 8:30 my Brother got an 8 pointer that came in with another buck that was chasing a couple of does. The bigger of the two bucks did not offer a shot, however, the smaller of the two stopped broadside at 10 yards. He made a perfect shot and watched the deer fall within sight. I went out this evening and at 4:30 I hear some comotion, pretty soon a doe runs past and was being followed closely by a really big buck. He was grunting as he was chasing her and they both past my stand at about twenty yards. I grunted at him but he never slowed down a single bit. He was being followed by a much smaller buck which actually stopped about 15 yards from my stand. There was no way I was going to shoot him with the other big ones starting to cruise around. Well anyhow, that's all I have to offer right now. Good luck everyone!

Scott


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Best day so far, in terms of deer sightings and movement. 

I saw 5 different small bucks this morning. Got back in the stand at 2:45pm and saw three small bucks before 4pm, and another two 120s in the last hour before dark.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Slow Day*

I wasn't able to hunt my new stand set this morning...the wind was marginal and I didn't want to take a chance

I tried a buck decoy for the first time on a set I've hunted a few times earlier this year w/ no luck...I haven't had any luck in previous years and just end up spooking deer...I'm done using decoys...more hassle than their worth w/ marginal results IMHO...anybody lookin for a decoy cheap 

Had does moving early...one mature but wasn't acting rutty quite yet and a doe w/ 2 yearlings

Around noon there was a 1 1/2 yr. old houndin 3 does like there was no tomorrow in an open field on my way to the archery shop...their moving all day...I'm gettin burnt out at this point and needed a break and took the afternoon and evening off

Keep at it Ohio!!!


----------



## patchman (Feb 4, 2007)

Saw a small 6 point this morning at 730. He was by himself but had nose to the ground the majority of the time. My son was hunting 350 yds. away on a hay field. He saw 2 different bucks chasing does. It is about to get exciting !!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

P&Y OHIO said:


> I wasn't able to hunt my new stand set this morning...the wind was marginal and I didn't want to take a chance
> 
> I tried a buck decoy for the first time on a set I've hunted a few times earlier this year w/ no luck...I haven't had any luck in previous years and just end up spooking deer...I'm done using decoys...more hassle than their worth w/ marginal results IMHO...anybody lookin for a decoy cheap
> 
> ...


Funny, as I have had similar experiences:

- decoys are more hassle than their worth (my opinion/experience)
- I too saw smaller bucks chasing 
- does with yearlings is sign things are hectic yet
- I too have hunted all day for several days, early in Nov, to only burn myself out before the rut hunting really gets good


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Buck bred doe!!!!!!!*

Saw 3 bucks chasing 1 doe at 7:15 this morning while stuck at the truck so I wouldnt spook them going in. *The 3.5 yr old buck bred the doe *and I got it on video with night shot on my camera. 1st time in 12 years of bowhunting, I finally got to witness this!!!!!!! Once I got to the stand I saw a young buck cruising and a yearling doe by herself at 10a.m. Headed out in the morning!!!!!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Absolutely nothing this morning. Moved my one stand and also put up another. Got a good rub and scrape that are being hit hard in one area. Leaving that area alone for a few days to see what shows up on camera. Saw an 8 point from the stand that I moved. He was coming in on string until they fired up the combine about 400 yards behind me. He then stood at 38 yards, broadside, for about 3 minutes. Of course he was to my right and I couldn't get turned to get the shot. He had no clue I was there, so I will be looking fror him again. He came across the cut corn field by himself at 5:20pm. Gotta work this weekend, but am taking off early so I can do some evening hunts.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Best day today by far. Two small bucks chasing a mature doe that still had yearling with it. Got back in woods at 3:00 pm Spike around four, 115-120 inch 8 point at about 40 yards. At last light had a brute come in about 35 yards. Sounded like a cow coming threw the woods. Didn't get a good look at his rack just saw threw knocks that he was definite shooter. Just didn't feel good about the shot by the time he got to my first shooting lane. So I let him walk which was very hard to do. But I felt good about it just couldn't see him clearly enough threw the the peep. He never knew I was there so hopefully he will show up again. Headed back out in morning! Be safe


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

as of last night, in my neck of franklin county the rut has not hit. there were bucks feeding next to each other by does and no fight or agression. there was a 100 inch 8 point next to a 140+ 10 pnt and nothing.


micky


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

From my observations I think were still a week away from the majority of does coming into estrous, although there are sporadic numbers of does coming in now and have been coming in since October's mini rut. Things should pick up later in the week next week with next weekend and the preceding few days being the prime of the rut Nov 14th-18th. Then several days of lock down. Then the finale should begin the week of Thanksgiving with the trolling phase, which in my opinion is the best time of all for bow hunters.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Well its 8:13 am......and I haven't seen a single deer at all, I rattle and called 2 different times but nothing came in.........won't be able to come back till tomorrow, I have to watch the kids this afternoon...but I will be back tomorrow morning and I'm bringing my son for thr his first hunt.....wish us luck guys and good luck to everyone else.

This is in Pataskala.....Licking County



Tim


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

0 deer seen this am. Got down at 9:30 due to high winds. 3 of us hunting


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Me*

Last night saw three different buck 2 are bigger then the one I took last week Go figure. Plus 5 or 6 does. The bucks where pushing them all over the fields.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Last day Vacation*

Well it's crunch time :angry:

I saw an incredible amount of action today but didn't see the deer I'm after

It started about sunrise and didn't quit til around 11 am...did see another potential shooter buck I've never seen and would really like to get a better look if possible...maybe 150's

Smaller bucks on the chase, single does on the move constantly lookin at their backtrail, fawns wandering around aimlessly by themselves...what more could you ask for...well I can think of one...a shot opportunity is all I'm askin

Back at it tomorrow morning...ain't this fun?


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am getting out tommorrow morning my self, have th code blue wicks soaking and gettign ready to get my drag lines soaking. Can not wait for the good one to come through.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Saw 10 does and 9 bucks this morning! All small bucks with the biggest maybe reaching 120". Evening had the same results, had a lot of does in the field with a bunch of little bucks. A couple of the small bucks were letting out little grunts!! Can't wait to get back in the saddle in the morning for another all day sitting!! Just about every buck came in under me, it was hard to pass the 120" 8. I hope my patience is rewarding in the end. I know there are at least 3 BIG bucks in the area. Good luck everyone


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

The land I hunt is 2 fields over from where Ben Rising shot his 180" this year and he said there was one bigger than the one he got. Hopefully it will venture my way, here is the link to his 09 180"

http://www.druryoutdoors.com/81/team/ben-rising.php


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Seen lots of chasing by smaller bucks. All of us are wind burnt, man it was gusting today, I got some sleep time on the stand. Passed up a good 125 inch 10 pt yesterday. I hope I dont see him again, may just have to play a little string music with him.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

My brother-in-law shot a nice 8 pt this morning at 8:30. When he went back out to load it up he saw a monster pushing two does. I hunted last night and had 3 does in range and hoped to see a buck behind them but nothing. Going back out tomorrow AM.


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

*its hereee*

i went out this morning seen bunch of smaller bucks chaseing but as soon as it hit 11 am the big boys wanted to come out and play. seen 6 bucks friom 11 to 2pm with the biggest one reaching in the 180's nick named bully with the deer movement slowly dieing down again to pick back up again at dark


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

My son and I hunted friday morning and had to leave at 9:15 and we heard a buck chasing and growling on the way out. Seen 2 does and a buck in the pm. Nothing but a coyote this morning and 2 does tonight.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Saw a fork horn by himself crossing the field behind my house at 7:20 am while getting ready for work. Left early and was on the stand at 3:45. Saw nothing until 5:20pm when a younger doe came barreling into the field straight in front of me. There was a 4 point about 40 yards behind her. She stopped in front of me at about 30 yards. I drew back and she took two steps. I had to squeek the shot through the limbs but did shoot. The arrow barely touched one of the limbs and the arrow ended up going a little low and left, but lucky for me, I ended up with a jam-up heart shot (I never purposely aim that low). She went about 100 yards and went down. The little 4 point just stood there kinda looking around for a few minutes, then slowly walked into the woods. I don't think he had any idea of what just happened. Now the pressure if off, since I got my extra doe tag used and I can get some meat processed for the farmer as payment. It's all about getting a buck now! :darkbeer: I know you are all looking for pics of big bucks, but I'm proud of my doe and want to show off. This is my 4th archery deer ever.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Yesterday AM*

Went out Sat morning. With the predicted warm temps, Mrs Buckmark wanted to go to the Zoo. I figured when it got warm the activity would slow anyway. So I planned on getting down at about 9:30 or so. Was setup on the edge of the destroyed bean field, over a few scrapes, bordering the doe bedding area. Saw a doe with fawn cross the field and "Lefty" the one antlered 3 ptr. about 10 mins behind her. Watched another doe behind me skirt the edge of the field. Wathced her back trail for 10 mins. Nobody following her. About half hour later I looked over my shoulder and saw this guy trot out of woods at the end of the field. One quick peak through the binos and decided he would do. Lucky for me he angled my way. I stopped he with a quick whistle and he gave me the perfect 20 yard broadside shot. Watched him run across the field, stop on quad trail, take a few more steps and that was all she wrote. He wasn't chasing, but I think he was headed for the bedding area just to see how the ladies were doing. 11 pointer, very rough gross score at 140 4/8"
Good luck.
Grip


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

*Anyone hunting in Butler County?*

Just curious what others are seeing around my area. I've seen plenty of scrapes and have some trail cam pics of bucks cruising at 2pm, but my daughter and I watched a 140 class buck feeding with a doe 3 evenings ago (of course I wasn't hunting at the time). Went out this morning and didn't see a thing, but even though its supposed to be in the 70's today I'm gonna go back out around 1pm and give it a try again.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Mercer Co.

Went out last night and didn't see a thing. Still have corn up on N and S sides of the woods. Other place I can hunt is also surrounded with standing corn. Ten day forecast shows some falling temps coming so maybe that will be good. I haven't been seeing anything out in the mornings on my way home from work either. Guess I'll just keep plugging away whenever I have the chance to get out.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

buckmark1 said:


> Went out Sat morning. With the predicted warm temps, Mrs Buckmark wanted to go to the Zoo. I figured when it got warm the activity would slow anyway. So I planned on getting down at about 9:30 or so. Was setup on the edge of the destroyed bean field, over a few scrapes, bordering the doe bedding area. Saw a doe with fawn cross the field and "Lefty" the one antlered 3 ptr. about 10 mins behind her. Watched another doe behind me skirt the edge of the field. Wathced her back trail for 10 mins. Nobody following her. About half hour later I looked over my shoulder and saw this guy trot out of woods at the end of the field. One quick peak through the binos and decided he would do. Lucky for me he angled my way. I stopped he with a quick whistle and he gave me the perfect 20 yard broadside shot. Watched him run across the field, stop on quad trail, take a few more steps and that was all she wrote. He wasn't chasing, but I think he was headed for the bedding area just to see how the ladies were doing. 11 pointer, very rough gross score at 140 4/8"
> Good luck.
> Grip


Way to be Mr. G. Congrats! :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Went out this morning and didn't see a single deer....will be back out this afternoon.

Taking my son on his first hunt also.....he's pumped.


Tim


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

went out sat afternoon 2 bucks, 4pt and a 6pt also 3 does had the 4pt less than 15yrds no shot, would have taken him so i can get my first archery kill, going out this afternoon


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

buckmark1 said:


> Went out Sat morning. With the predicted warm temps, Mrs Buckmark wanted to go to the Zoo. I figured when it got warm the activity would slow anyway. So I planned on getting down at about 9:30 or so. Was setup on the edge of the destroyed bean field, over a few scrapes, bordering the doe bedding area. Saw a doe with fawn cross the field and "Lefty" the one antlered 3 ptr. about 10 mins behind her. Watched another doe behind me skirt the edge of the field. Wathced her back trail for 10 mins. Nobody following her. About half hour later I looked over my shoulder and saw this guy trot out of woods at the end of the field. One quick peak through the binos and decided he would do. Lucky for me he angled my way. I stopped he with a quick whistle and he gave me the perfect 20 yard broadside shot. Watched him run across the field, stop on quad trail, take a few more steps and that was all she wrote. He wasn't chasing, but I think he was headed for the bedding area just to see how the ladies were doing. 11 pointer, very rough gross score at 140 4/8"
> Good luck.
> Grip


Nice Buck!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

The road carnage here in southern Ohio has escalated. I saw numerous deer that were freshly killed on US 23 in Ross and Pike counties this morning. It looks like the seeking phase has gotten more intense overnight. I went and did some road scouting last night and watched 40 deer in a large field with multiple bucks in the field of all sizes and saw no chasing at all. The largest buck did make a scrape and thrash a tree but that was it. It looked more like the feeding pattern these deer have been doing all summer. (This is federal property so no hunting).:angry:


----------



## NY-ARCHER (Dec 12, 2008)

How does this week look as far as rutting activity? I'll be in the woods Wednesday the 11th through Saturday the 14th. Any info will help.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Thanks*

Bill and Helix, thanks. I was pretty pumped. You know Bill you've graduated, you can drop the Mr. whenever you want:wink:

Buckfever I think you are going to catch it just right. Good luck.
Grip


----------



## NY-ARCHER (Dec 12, 2008)

buckmark1 said:


> Bill and Helix, thanks. I was pretty pumped. You know Bill you've graduated, you can drop the Mr. whenever you want:wink:
> 
> Buckfever I think you are going to catch it just right. Good luck.
> Grip


Buckmark1, I hope you're right and I can post a pic next week. The temps are supposed to drop. That should help.


Good Luck this season.:thumbs_up


----------



## NY-ARCHER (Dec 12, 2008)

buckmark1 said:


> Went out Sat morning. With the predicted warm temps, Mrs Buckmark wanted to go to the Zoo. I figured when it got warm the activity would slow anyway. So I planned on getting down at about 9:30 or so. Was setup on the edge of the destroyed bean field, over a few scrapes, bordering the doe bedding area. Saw a doe with fawn cross the field and "Lefty" the one antlered 3 ptr. about 10 mins behind her. Watched another doe behind me skirt the edge of the field. Wathced her back trail for 10 mins. Nobody following her. About half hour later I looked over my shoulder and saw this guy trot out of woods at the end of the field. One quick peak through the binos and decided he would do. Lucky for me he angled my way. I stopped he with a quick whistle and he gave me the perfect 20 yard broadside shot. Watched him run across the field, stop on quad trail, take a few more steps and that was all she wrote. He wasn't chasing, but I think he was headed for the bedding area just to see how the ladies were doing. 11 pointer, very rough gross score at 140 4/8"
> Good luck.
> Grip


Holy Jesus Buckmark1!
I just realized that was you with the monster. I wished you luck not realizing you had already scored.
Good Job! Rub those antlers for me. I need some good luck.....


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

This morning in southeast Ohio I saw 9 deer. 5 does/fawns and 4 bucks, none older than 2 1/2. They were all feeding. I didn't really see any rutting activity to speak of. 1 of the bucks had dark tarsal glands on his back legs, but none of the other 3 were dark at all. I think it's just really getting started down here.


----------



## tealswatr (Aug 12, 2009)

hunted this morning. has an 8 or 10 point come in about 15yds. stop. checked the wind, and then walked away the way it came. first deer sighting in about three days. will try again mon.


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

*need some cold temps*

I saw 15 deer this morning with couple smaller bucks out roaming with the biggest about a 140 8 point with his nose to the ground. Seen a younger 8 running some does but he wanst chaseing them to hard just enough to keep them moveing didn't go this afternoon decided to go fishing instead


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

saw one doe this evening, no bucks anywhere near her, just a few miles away a friend said he had a doe come running through a thicket and right on her heels was 3 bucks. I think the next couple days will be getting good.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Tending*

Vacation is over but I convinced my boss to give me one more day...been w/ the company 21 yrs. and having an impeccable attendance record :teeth: sure does help in matters such as this

Reason I took another day is this

Saw a nice 10 pt. tending a doe and hovered around her for 45 min. near my stand and then both meandered off, never offering me a shot...hopefully tomorrow I can get a shot opportunity...gotta hunt the sign and it don't get any better than visuals during daylight hours

Hey Grip, Really nice buck taken!!! Chalk up another for Clermont Co. Hopefully I have one to post soon


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Seen alot of deer this weekend most small bucks chasing doe. Some not acting like they wanted anything to do with it. Seen one good shooter come into another scrape about 80 yards away milled around and headed back the way he came. Seen alot of doe at my spot north of that in a cut bean field with no bucks around? Think like someone else said were just getting into it and agree we need some cold weather. Good luck everyone.


----------



## tnbearhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

I just found this site. Curious about rut activity in southwest ohio. I'm headed to Greene County with dad on Wed. We will be there till Sun. Can't wait to check cameras that have been there since first of Oct. Goodluck


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

tnbearhunter said:


> I just found this site. Curious about rut activity in southwest ohio. I'm headed to Greene County with dad on Wed. We will be there till Sun. Can't wait to check cameras that have been there since first of Oct. Goodluck


You'll be hitting it just about perfect.


----------



## DuckBuckGoose (Nov 14, 2007)

My buddy shot a nice 12 last night in SW Ohio, not too far from Greene County (which is where I grew up actually!). You can see pics and read the whole story at this link:

http://www.prohuntersjournal.com/DuckBuckGoose/fieldjournal/?s=j&j=1428

You should have a good hunt!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

sunday been slow, more like saw absolutey nothing warm out for evening hunt,out east franklin county maybe next week will be better and colder!


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

we need the cold temps. back  ...I saw 1- 6 point by himself eating beans this morning...that was it.


----------



## holterross (Oct 7, 2009)

Still seems to be slow here in the southern part of Ohio (Meigs County) Still seeing alot of does with their little ones but the temp. is going to drop in the coming week and it should be full go.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Saturday evening I watched a smaller ten pointer breed a doe in a cut bean field. Saw five different bucks that night with the biggest being a 150 inch ten pointer. The biggest ten didn't even try to take the doe from the smaller ten. The smaller ten did have to run off a smaller eight pointer who kept trying to get his girlfriend. This was in Brown County.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I went out Sunday AM and didn't see anything until 10:45AM. A nice 8 point came in and got within 50 yds but I couldn't get him to get any closer. He wouldn't respond to grunts or the can call. I think he might have been chasing a doe because he came in on a string not stopping once and got a whiff of something up wind and turned on a dime and headed away from me. Got my blood churning though...he was a shoot for sure. My brother-in-law shot a 7 point Saturday and his dad shot a 6 point on Friday. The bucks are roaming right now.


----------



## FrankinLaurelmt (Nov 5, 2009)

Seemed like someone through a switch in Muskingham Co Saturday morning around 8:00 AM...saw a few chasing early in the morning but when the temperature and a warm breeze out of the south started heating things up that was the end of all movement... I was surprised at how few bucks I noticed in all the farm fields and how few I saw dead on the road compared to the last 10 years...I'm beginning to think too much pressure on all the state land, way too much.. I saw cars from at least 10 different states...as far away as Alabama and Louisanna...never saw a single dead deer all weekend and even on I-70 which is usually a slaughter house just a few, inluding one big one near Zanesville... well going back on Wednesday and staying until Sunday..hopefully things will get better.. can't get much worse..


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Was out Sunday and saw two things, Jack and Schit. It was real warm and I didn't think much would be around.

My wife snapped this photo about 30 min ago, this deer was real close to my back fence while I am here at work. I am guessing the deer is in the mid to low 140s. I am not sure which buck it is. I have two good 8 points but one has two cheater off the left side.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Was in Muskingum County this weekend. Saw a big ten cruising saturday night (he ended up winding me...wind swirled). Heard two bucks fighting and saw a nice buck come running from that direction so I assumed that he was the loser. Never saw the winner... The warm weather isnt helping but the deer are still moving some. I saw the big 10 at 445 and it was 65 degrees...the weather wasnt bothering him too much. Its starting to get hot everywhere its time to be in the tree...


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I went Sunday evening and saw 5 does and 1 nice 140's buck. He was crossing a brushy area with that glazed look in his eye and was definitely cruising. I saw him at about 3:45 pm. He was 100 yds away and I snort wheezed and he stoppped in his tracks and looked my way for 2 or 3 minutes and then continued walking in the direction he was going. I grunted, and hit the can but he continued on his way. The only thing that would stop him was the snort wheeze which I did twice but he just stood there looking. I wish I would have had my decoy because I bet he would have came in on a string. It's a long walk to this stand and I didn't take it because of that. All the bucks that I've seen the last few days are all displaying pre-rut signs and I've seen no chasing at all. Later this week and this coming weekend I expect to see chasing everywhere.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

micky_blue said:


> Was out Sunday and saw two things, Jack and Schit. It was real warm and I didn't think much would be around.
> 
> My wife snapped this photo about 30 min ago, this deer was real close to my back fence while I am here at work. I am guessing the deer is in the mid to low 140s. I am not sure which buck it is. I have two good 8 points but one has two cheater off the left side.


Nice buck.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

after talking with my wife that deer was grazing next to our dead tomato plants with our lab growling at it. Maybe 30 or 35 yards from our back fence. Deer didn't care a bit. Now, knowing I am going wacky right now with buck fever, my wife ran to find a camera and snap that picture for me.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been out the last four days in Darke County.

Last Friday I saw 8 different bucks and 3 does. Not much chasing, just smaller bucks cruising. I did see about a 140 class for about 2 seconds before he ran a doe into the standing corn. That was at 2:15 PM.

Saturday morning at 6:30 AM I had a 150 clas buck walk by my stand and stop directly in my shooting lane at 15 yards. It was so moonlit out, I saw him coming and was already drawn. I could see my pin, but I could not make out the deer through my peep. I won't take that chance ( as nobody should) and he slowly walked away. Bummer. 

Sunday was really slow and really warm. Saw a nice 8 point crossing the road driving to my spot. Didn't see a deer until 11:15 AM when the same 140 class buck I sawFriday morning ran a doe past me quicker than lightning. I was able to stand and get drawn but I just could not stop him. That was it for the day.

This morning I saw the same two things Mickey_Blue did......Jack and Schit. He must get around.:smile: Nice morning, but it was warm and cloudy and not even the song birds were signing. 

I'll be able to hunt the evenings but no more all day sits until next Friday-Monday. Hopefully, that will be right in the middle of the chase phase.

Good Luck guys!


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Hunted guernsey thurs-sun morning. Saw 9 bucks, only two shooters which were the two that did not offer me a shot. Some chasing but not what I had expected/hoped for. Sat & Sun was very slow with temp at 74.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

saw 5 2.5 year old bucks chasing this morning and a couple spikers. were pushing the does pretty good, but then would stop and feed. just messing w/ them I tried rattle/grun/can,, and no one cared even when they were 40-100 yards out.


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (May 17, 2009)

was down in meigs co. this past week and the ruting activity was taking place mostly at night due to the full moon. but its not to far away because at the end of our trip they stared to heat up some chasing and intence scraping and rubbing


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Buddy calls me from his butcher at noon yesterday. They are watching in cut bean field across street a big ten kicking a nice eights arse while a doe watches. After the arse kicking the 10 jumps on the doe and breeds her. Then he runs to woodline where the eight is still lurking and whoops him again, turn back to doe, jumps on and give it to her a second time. Would love to have seen that!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

My brother shot a 140 inch 8 point November 8th at 7am. The buck was all by himself...33 inch neck! At least a 4 year old. His first P&Y...his 3rd year of hunting!! 
This was in ADAMS county Ohio.
For me the rut has been slow in ADAMS county just little bucks roaming and chasing....my brother also saw at 7:30am 200 yards off the road on the 8th of November...a mid 150's buck with 4 does.....O ya I did set a stand up the hill from the buck he saw, because thats the SECOND time we have seen him in the SAME spot with a doe!!


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

*50/50*

My vac. started friday, seen two little 8's and one pretty nice 8 running thru the corn field, all around 9-10, saturday morning seen 10 bucks one reall nice 12 dogging a doe and running off little bucks, 10 mins running around me never offered a shot, saturday nite same thing, I think I seen the 12 again trailing a doe, and alot of bucks grunten and snort weezing, Sunday morning 1 doe all by herself, monday morning 1 lil 8 by its self. One trail cam got 587 pics 3 days, nothing big and almost all at night, also 4 scrapes appeared. What do guys think just a few does are in heat, and it could really get good when it gets cold. Alot of the deer I seen were between 9-1130 but nothing again until around dark?


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I think the next time it cools down is when they will go nuts.I seen 8 doe's in a field all by thenselves and 0 bucks.If it were the rut they would have bucks all over them.I better check the weather forecast to see when the next cool down is...


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Finally I had a deer sighting this morning.....a heavy heavy 140 class 8pt was up cruising though around 8:00....he walk by out of bow range so when he got abot 50-60yds away, I called to him with the buck roar and the can....he stopped in his tracks and turned around started to head back my way, but this time he circle around and came in downwind....he stayed just out of bowrange searching for the deer that was making all the noise....you talk about bummer....he eventually walked away, not spook though.

My son had to go to school or I would have took him along, he would have loved to see the buck...I will be back out there this afternoon.

Good luck everyone


Tim


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Hunted Knox co Saturday and Coshocton co yesterday. Saw tons of deer activity, but no big boys. All smallish bucks harassing does, lots of yearling deer wandering the woods alone.

Heard antlers clash pretty hard yesterday morning about 7:20am, down over a bluff about 150 yards from me or so. Sounded impressive, but was over as soon as it started. Heard some grunts and leaves moving after that, but never saw the deer. Took a nice fat doe last night (nothing on here back trail and it was 15 yards). Donated her to the FHFH program.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

454CasullOhio said:


> Buddy calls me from his butcher at noon yesterday. They are watching in cut bean field across street a big ten kicking a nice eights arse while a doe watches. After the arse kicking the 10 jumps on the doe and breeds her. Then he runs to woodline where the eight is still lurking and whoops him again, turn back to doe, jumps on and give it to her a second time. Would love to have seen that!


Nothing like rubbin it in that poor 8 pts face


----------



## JN017808 (May 11, 2007)

I'll be out sat. 14th - tues. Hoping to get some self satisfaction after putting my little mentored buddy on one halloween weekend. If i dont tag this weekend on a shooter I'll still be content after seeing Jakes face the other weekend.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm on vacation this week and will update on what I am seeing in butler county, went out today and sat on a scrape line that has had a lot of daytime activity the last couple days and didn't see squat. I'll share a funny story (wife thought it was funny anyways)

I've had a trail cam sat up on a pinch point behind my house for the last 4 or 5 days and have seen a gnarly lookin 8 point (5x3) consistently checking scrapes either between 8-10 am or 12-2pm everyday. so yesterday I sat on stand until 1030 and decided to run to the house (<200 yard walk) and have a quick sandwich before my afternoon sit. I got back to the stand around noon and it was so freakin hot that I was sweating just sitting in the tree. By 2 I had conviced myself that no deer were going to be moving until evening so I climbed down and decided to pull the sd card from my cam and see if I had missed anything on my lunchtime break. Wouldn't you know it...gnarly 8 came 10 yards from my stand...had I been there I would have had a perfect quartering away shot. I'll work on getting a pic to put up...guess I have to cut the size down a bit.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

here's the gnarly 8


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

It is not happening in Hardin county yet


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Struck Out*

Only hunted this morning and saw 2 smaller bucks cruisin...The Big Boy I saw yesterday must of corralled that doe he was with and keeping her all for himself :angry:

Stopped in and had a talk with my processor this afternoon and also seen some nice bucks taken this past weekend

He took 28 deer on Sat. and 31 Sunday...pretty impressive w/ the temps. around 70 for highs both days

Keep the updates coming and I'll let you know what I see this coming weekend


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Hunting*

Hunted sat and sun morning and little activity for the number of bucks on property. Still mainly at night and bucks have not went stupid yet. They are in late pre rut to early full rut activity and will heat up with temp drop and darker nights this week and weekend. Hopefully one gets too close....:teeth:


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

shawn_bentley said:


> I'm on vacation this week and will update on what I am seeing in butler county, went out today and sat on a scrape line that has had a lot of daytime activity the last couple days and didn't see squat. I'll share a funny story (wife thought it was funny anyways)
> 
> I've had a trail cam sat up on a pinch point behind my house for the last 4 or 5 days and have seen a gnarly lookin 8 point (5x3) consistently checking scrapes either between 8-10 am or 12-2pm everyday. so yesterday I sat on stand until 1030 and decided to run to the house (<200 yard walk) and have a quick sandwich before my afternoon sit. I got back to the stand around noon and it was so freakin hot that I was sweating just sitting in the tree. By 2 I had conviced myself that no deer were going to be moving until evening so I climbed down and decided to pull the sd card from my cam and see if I had missed anything on my lunchtime break. Wouldn't you know it...gnarly 8 came 10 yards from my stand...had I been there I would have had a perfect quartering away shot. I'll work on getting a pic to put up...guess I have to cut the size down a bit.



Haha... Sounds like my type of luck.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone ever notice that rut activity runs about 5 days or so behind in southern ohio vs. north. Maybe I am wrong but I seem to notice it the last few years including this year.


----------



## waynek316 (Sep 9, 2008)

I do agree with you on this! For sure!


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

454CasullOhio said:


> Anyone ever notice that rut activity runs about 5 days or so behind in southern ohio vs. north. Maybe I am wrong but I seem to notice it the last few years including this year.


 yes your correct I believe.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I was out this morning and had that buck my wife took a photo of come in at about 30 yards. I don't know if my chair creaked in my blind or what but he was staring at my blind for 5 min or so and never offered a shot. I have seen a much larger 10 in the neighborhood so I wouldn't have shot him anyway but if he was at 15 yards with a perfect quartering away shot I may have pulled the string.

That buck's inside spread is just out side his ears and he has some decent mass but his tines are not real long. I guess he is a mid to low 140s deer.

Wish me luck tomorrow. Hopefully it is colder and there is more deer movement.


micky


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry for the late entry.
Athens Co. 
Nov. 04- Dad saw two bucks semi-chasing two does. Small 6 and decent 8.
Nov. 05 - Small 4pt followed my scent trail right to me. Got windy and nada.
Nov. 06 am- Small 6 and big old 5 with small screwy rack at 0700 ish. 5pt walked right under me and was digging my TB scent sticks. Could see black/greenish/yellow wet tarsals all rutty and nasty. 0815ish nice young 120 class 8pt cruised by at 30yards wind checking and was curious about grunts and got fired up when I snort wheezed. 
Nov. 06 pm- 1530 BIG 10 with junk came in trashing every overhanging limb that he passed by, made a scrape at 12ish yards, walked straight toward my tree and busted me when he tore up another overhead limb at 9 yards and saw something not right where his eyes were pointed. Friend killed big mid 130s 10 pt at 1230 following a doe and trashing trees as he went.
Nov. 07 am- I got to woods late after restless night and saw nothing. Friend hunting across road killed a nice tall, tight mid 130s 11pt at 0730 after letting one smaller buck pass. Actually had a 4pt under his stand with his bow still on the ground at first light.
Nov. 07 pm- 1700ish I had two big bucks dog the living daylights out of a doe up a ravine from me up and down both hillsides for five minutes and there was not one five second interval that went by without a grunt from one of the bucks. The grunting slowed to around a grunt/20-30 seconds when they lost the doe. Big 8 pt eventually came in and I shot it at 22 yards. 137 1/8 and 270 lbs. Friend missed cruising 120's 8 pt.
Nov. 8 am--I was dealing with my buck. Two friends saw cowhorn and nada. starting to warm up considerably and movement seems to be chilling out. I'd be in the woods all day long when that next cold front moves through as they are definitely getting cranked up in a big way. Good luck.


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

My last day out was Sunday. Saw 6 total 5 on the way to the woods and 1 in the woods. Only 1 buck toatl and it was not the one in the woods. Hope it cools down to really get the rut running.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

November 3rd,4th,5th & 6th they were chasing the does hard.It was slow in the mornings until around 10 am then the woods just exploded until dark every day.At around 10:15 am on Thursday 5thI had a 140's 8 point and a spike chase 2 does past me 2 different times but wouldnt give me a shot.25 minutes later a buck was chasing a doe 70 or so yards away and could only see his right side of rack in glasses,He had 10 points on the one side.He follwed the doe into the hollow.At 12:30 pm another shooter buck chased a doe off of the opposite hill side but running full blast,I treid to whistle and stop him with my mouth but was unsuccessful.At 3:30 pm a 115" 8 point was pushing a doe past me.Could have shot him but decided to hold off.At 5:20 pm the same big 8 and the spike that came by me in the morn ran the same 2 does past me again but once again no shot.It was a very eventfull Thursday.Friday morning the 6th I went to a different set up and right at first light I had a wide 10 point sneak in behind me and He eventually winded me and ran off.A half hour later a 8 point came in and took the shot at 12 yards quartering away, and He only went 60 yards downhill and piled up.A perfect X through his heart.He wasnt my biggest buck but it was a fun hunt.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Hunted in Morrow co this morning, saw 2 does, no bucks on their trail, no cruisers, no nothing other than these 2 does - one of which helped me fill my 3rd doe tag of the year. :thumbs_up

Thinking about taking Thurs or Fri off to hunt all day. Sat and Sun will be all day sits as well, unless the buck tag gets filled sooner.


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hunted 5 days . wensday through saturday it was slow. sunday I had bucks chasing does everywhere. Took my biggest ever at 12 noon. Like someone just flipped a switch and it was on.


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

hunted 5,6,7,8, and 9th and no action. Even seen couple bucks hanging out with each other. Hunted here in southern OH. Good amount of scrapes but no chasing going on at all. I plan on going back this weekend so we will see. I'm thinking the youth gun season will be hot for my boys to hunt. They should have fun with that.


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Portage County:

Saw a buck nose down trailing three does on friday. He was probably 2-5 minutes behind them. He only lifted his nose up one time to check the air. Then back down to the ground. Also, he was on a pretty good pace.......10 minutes after him i HEARD a deer grunt its way through the woods about 50 yards ahead of me. 

P.S. All this occurred atleast a half hour before sunrise. Saw little "rutting" action during the day.....

Thats what i've seen.:darkbeer:


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

...forgot to add that all the bucks i saw were SOLO....


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*hunting*

WOW. In the last 3 days I have seen 10 new scrapes and tree's are being torn all up. This is what I normally see Oct 31-Nov 3 and now it is one week later. This should be rocking by the weekend.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> WOW. In the last 3 days I have seen 10 new scrapes and tree's are being torn all up. This is what I normally see Oct 31-Nov 3 and now it is one week later. This should be rocking by the weekend.


Yea, that's what I expect also from my observations in the field and the moon phases. By the weekend chasing will be wide spread throughout the day with the majority of the doe population being in or begining to show signs and transmit phermones that they are coming into estros. The 14th to the 17th should be the peek of the chase phase of the rut. Then lock down for 4 or 5 days with peek breeding. Then the week of Thanksgiving shoukd start the trolling phase which I think is the best of it all for bow hunting and may actually continue into the gun season opener this year.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

South Central Ohio.

hunted this am, saw 2 does at first light about 150 yrds away parelleling the ridge I was on top of, a big mature buck (only saw him for 2 seconds)followed thier scent trail about an hour later @ 740. He was solo and cruizing very slow. Thats all I saw from the stand. 

Driving home I had a buck run across the road in front of me, then run down the road till he was on the over pass, then proceed to jump off the over pass and plumit 30 ft onto the highway median. I stoped the truck and went and looked over the edge....DRT. When you see stuff like this........you know its time. 

I also had about 5 buddies text me and say they saw deer running around in field and 3 guys texted me and shot good bucks this am. Its PRIMETIME if you ask me. Im suck at work for the next two days:thumbs_do


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

I need a lil help. I'm hunting waynesville oh and have been seeing does every time I've been out this year exept maybe a couple sporadic days. The last 2 days I have seen nothing. Isn't the rut supposed to be on. I have the does pattern completely down waiting for the rut and they are no shows. I'm sitting out here now on my phone and just wondering from u more experienced hunters what's up. I have hunted every day at least 4 hrs a day and I know for a fact there's no bucks on does to this last 2 days because I've seen 8-12 does a night till now and no bucks with them. Thanks for the info. Kevin


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I said almost the exact same thing to a few friends today. I'm in SE Ohio and in the last 2 days I've seen about 10 new scrapes and half a dozen new antler rubs that weren't there 2 days ago. Also, this evening I saw a 2 year old 9-point in a field mildly harassing some does, but they just ran from him. That is the first "chasing" I've seen yet this season, and the scrapes/rubs I'm seeing right now are ones I USUALLY see the last ten days or so of October, so it does definitely seem like things are a little late getting started down here.



OhioBowhunter78 said:


> WOW. In the last 3 days I have seen 10 new scrapes and tree's are being torn all up. This is what I normally see Oct 31-Nov 3 and now it is one week later. This should be rocking by the weekend.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

wasp said:


> I said almost the exact same thing to a few friends today. I'm in SE Ohio and in the last 2 days I've seen about 10 new scrapes and half a dozen new antler rubs that weren't there 2 days ago. Also, this evening I saw a 2 year old 9-point in a field mildly harassing some does, but they just ran from him. That is the first "chasing" I've seen yet this season, and the scrapes/rubs I'm seeing right now are ones I USUALLY see the last ten days or so of October, so it does definitely seem like things are a little late getting started down here.


Well it wasn't 15 minutes after I posted this and had a jenky looking fork horn come in and just stopped and was looking at something up a trail by my other stand. He was watching a doe come right under the stand and started chasin her around. She was just trotting away and going in circles. Then he tried to mount her but she was havin none of it. I need to post more often that was good luck for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pm*

Sent you a PM flyin2jz


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

Went out this morning and started off right before shooting light with a few soft grunts...within 45 seconds I heard a buck tearing up the hillside on his way toward me and grunting his head off, I couldn't see him but he held up somewhere around 50 yards behind me and I could hear him making a scrape, I thought he was going to circle around and try to get downwind but I never did see him...don't know if he lost interest or what but I am positive he never winded me. What made the day better though, around 8am I threw out some tending grunts along with a couple turns of the can call...about 3 minutes go by and I hear a deer walking toward me, when I finally see it it was a big ol' doe, once she got within 20 yards she spotted my decoy and her curiosity got the best of her...she got into one of my lanes about 6 yards from my tree and I guess she was pondering how a deer could stand still for that long when I sent my grim reaper straight through her heart...25 yards and she down for the count. Two does down and my freezer is lookin good.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Delaware, Seen 3 does at 9 almost looked like a doe and 2 fawns, then at 1030 seen two lil bucks following each other, rest of the day wind burn and no deer, suppose to be the same today, more wind burn, tomorrow looks nice, I too are seeing new scrapes, and nothing good on the trail cams. Good luck guys.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

It was just one of those days today. My five month old daughter started getting up about 4 am for a feeding last week which isn't a big deal because I get up at 4.30 to get ready for hunting. I just get up, take care of her so the wife can sleep in. Not this morning. 3.04 am the kid is up and I am just out of it. Wife to the rescue. (side note: an understanding wife is a truly precious thing to have and I am lucky to have mine) 

So i get up and get ready at 4.30. Walking to the blind I hear a loud snort but its early so I am not real worried about that. I am in the blind at 5.25 this morning. At 5.50 I am back in the house taking a massive, well... constitutional. Back to the blind.

I have a doe go past me like a rocket at 7.15 ish. Later, close to 8 I hear deer right behind my blind. A yearling doe, and small at that comes into a small shooting lane for a second and back into the trees behind me. A few minutes go by and here comes a doe and she does the same thing, back to the woods but only 30-35 yards off. When she goes into the woods
the big 10 point that I have seen with ivory horns is right there. He runs off maybe 20-25 yards and is just staring at my blind. Now the north wind was horrible for this blind but I have a buffet of corn and pumpkins set up so I thought it was worth the risk.

That buck stood there for at least 5 min. He did nothing. Then he just walked away. Never had a shot. I did get a good look at him and he is every single bit of 150 inches and I would not be surprised if he gets into the 160 range.

So do you think that blind is bad for a while? Should I hunt it tomorrow since they didn't run off or act like they were frightened? One other thing, I have never been winded in one of my blinds. No deer has ever run from me in a blind, well one that didn't have an arrow hole in it, but I did bring a new book to read. Do you think its possible they smelled the book or I am thinking to hard about this?


micky

Edit - I am hunting Franklin County, Urban setting.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

They might have been smelling the "stain" you left in your boxers PRIOR to your constitutional.ukey: 

Seriously, it sounds like they got uneasy but didn't spook, blow, and run to the next county. I'd rest it for a day and then get back at it. These cold mornings are going to get things jump started really quickly. Now is the time to be in the woods. If she's hot, the bucks will be back around. Just make sure you don't go back in there on a north wind. Sounds like that was your biggest nemesis, not the new book or anything else.

Good luck man!


----------



## SPLUS (Nov 4, 2009)

*Next week*

Sounds like my spot in muskingum county might see some bloodshed next week,i have been hunting the same area for 18 years and it seems deer movement may go down after the 13-14 of november but that is when i seem to see the boss bucks around during daylight.I remember the days of bucks chasing and running around like they dont really care about anything but try and put an arrow in one is another thing.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

SPLUS said:


> Sounds like my spot in muskingum county might see some bloodshed next week,i have been hunting the same area for 18 years and it seems deer movement may go down after the 13-14 of november but that is when i seem to see the boss bucks around during daylight.I remember the days of bucks chasing and running around like they dont really care about anything but try and put an arrow in one is another thing.


Things are just starting to get good and bucks are still scraping and on their pre-rut patterns. Don't bet on deer movement going down for those dates. We still have the best times in front of us starting now.


----------



## SPLUS (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input strut looks like a chance of showers to a few days next week i always like that


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Out this morning, didn't see squat! A bit windy, but not so much that it should have shut things down, especially now :confused2:


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

got 13th, 14th, 15th, off has it been going off yet in franklin county, anyone up here? man this is fustrating, 2nd year at this bow hunting stuff, its fetchin fun!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

nstrut said:


> Things are just starting to get good and bucks are still scraping and on their pre-rut patterns. Don't bet on deer movement going down for those dates. We still have the best times in front of us starting now.


+1 I agree totally.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*HUnt*

Heading out for an evening hunt. Warm and sunny but I killed a 145" non-typical 4 years ago on a 70 degree Nov. 4th day. It will not happen at home...

We will see.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

I have not seen any sign of the rut in Franklin County.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Was out this morning. Saw a light coming up the neighboring hollow. Immediately made a large bodied deer out moving my way. Stopped at 20 yds broadside, could see its antlers in the moonlight. Yes I said moonlight, it was like 620, too dark too shoot. He is a nice 8 I have been seeing and would love to take him. Two hours later I'm rattlin and the guy on the other property comes walking through headed toward my buddys stand. He walked right past me and didnt see me. Crosses over property line heading toward my buddy. Walks past him and straight to our blind that is set up and starts looking in the windows. Then he tresspasses some more than goes back over the ridge. That pretty much shut our morning down. On way back in town did see large buck in the middle of a cut soybean field just standing there.


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

My friend and I have been out hunting public land in Greene County, OH.
We have not had much luck! We saw 4 small does on Friday Nov.6th but they did not give us a good shot!
Have not seen anything else since. I see more action in the car on the way to and from work than I see out in the woods!
I-71 between Rt. 68 and the Fields Ertle Rd. Exits have had at least 21 killed in the road by my count in the last 12 days.
My friend's new property only has a few buck on it and no does.

I have seen 2 bucks chasing does in the past 6 days, but only while driving to work.

Hope for some better luck in the coming days!
Anyone have some hints to offer, I'll take 'em!


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

watched a real nice ten point chase a spike out of the feild yesterday morning and to small basket racks this morning other than that its been pretty slow.


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

My inlaws were waiting at my house this afternoon around three to get my son off of the bus and they said two big bucks chased a doe across my back field.


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

RUT? There is no such thing!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sat in a blind from 2:45 to after dark and didn't see a single deer. On the way home though I almost hit a nice 140's class deer with my truck. Luckily he stood about 3 feet off of the pavement and didn't run in front of me.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

RUT?????:dontknow: It's been a strange year so far. I've been hunting hard since sat. , all day in the woods........belmont co. Sat. i didn't see anything in the morning, so i went for a scouting trip down in the huge thicket i'm hunting. Tons of tracks all over the place, but not seeing any deer. 

When i was coming back out of the thicket, i saw legs coming my way, so i got an arrow nocked and waited. It was a 125ish 8 pt. I drew as he got closer and he stopped in a small opening and turned and looked straight at me. I hit the trigger and he tried to duck.............arrow hit the dead man zone above the spine. Didn't bleed and i couldn't find him. Got back in my stand for what was left of the afternoon and saw a doe and a 2.5 year old 8.

Sun. i sat all day in a different spot that had some 6" diam. rubs in it. Saw a small 7 at about 8:00 . He walked into the thick stuff behind my stand and rooted up a doe...........chased her one time and then went about his business.............Nothing the rest of the day.

Mon, back the the large thicket................nothing all day, but fresh scrapes all around my stand . Must have came through when i hunted the other stand.

Tue, same stand...............saw the same 8pt at 4:30.

Wed........took the morning off and slept in.:smile: God that felt good.
In the evening i built a brush blind on a field i seen some does feeding in. North wind was perfect. 4:05 a spike feed through. Didn't see anything else so i rattled about 1/2 hour before dark, i really layed into it and grunted with the buck roar call...............Called in a 2.5 year old 8. He was on me before i could stop rattling. He was looking HARD for the 2 bucks he heard. Circled me at 30yds and left. Very fun hunt for a change.

I haven't seen any real chasing.................seems like the bucks are just starting to cruise and lay down some scrapes.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Hunted aprox 6 hrs today, seen a doe with her fawn which was odd, and 4 other does in the beans with not a buck around, gonna try and sit all day for the next 4 days, the wind killed me today.

Delaware Co. & Morrow


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Saw nothing this morning and there was no movement in any of the field most of the day. Had a small buck come in at 5:30pm by himself. He stopped when he got downwind of my Trails End scent wick, but didn't come closer to check it out. I had been seeing a decent buck almost every day in the field, but not today. Maybe the hurricane force winds, or the combining going on across the tracks from where I hunt had them messed up. Not really finding anything major in terms of rubs/scrapes right now. I have Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off, so I'm gonna get after it pretty hard and hopefully cash in on a decent buck.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Shut the truck door at 2:45 to walk up the hill to my stand. Got to the top of the hill and there stood two does. Didn't think much of it till when they ran down over the hill two very nice bucks a 10 point and a 8 point followed from out of the tree line. 

Had three does come in and run down a cut I have been hunting. 10 minutes later a small 6 point came in doing laps hound dogging for the scent of one of the does.

45 minutes later had a another 6 point come barreling over the hill only to have a huge mature doe chase him all over the hill side. I don't know what he did to upset her. But she was ticked off about something.

Things have been crazy weird so far. Hopefully it will get better toward the weekend and next week.

Be safe!


----------



## Phat78ta (Sep 28, 2009)

Shot a nice 8pt yesterday 8:30am. Carrol county. Near Atwood lake. 
He was hard on it(no pun intended) to the golden estrus and trophy buck I had on 2 wicks and a mock scrape. 
Came in tounge wagging and strutting. 
Not 5 minutes after I shot him, a small bodied 8pt came in on the same route mine walked, and was tounge wagging and strutting. I had over 15 rubs, and 5 scrapes in the area, all made within the last two weeks. I was begining to woder myself about the rut until I whacked this guy. When I found him, he STUNK!!! And the pads on his back legs were wet. I didn't see any chasing going on, but I'm willing to bet that if I hadn't shot this guy, there would have been a fight shortly.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Ive been in the woods 10hrs a day the last three days in Harrison Co. and I have not seen a stinking thing. Active Scrapes EVERYWHERE and new rubs springing up like crazy. Dont get it.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Ive been in the woods 10hrs a day the last three days in Harrison Co. and I have not seen a stinking thing. Active Scrapes EVERYWHERE and new rubs springing up like crazy. Dont get it.


Were a few days away yet. I bet this weekend and early next week the chasing will be wide spread.


----------



## DuckBuckGoose (Nov 14, 2007)

*From today's journal...*

I headed out to a spot my buddy leases and gave me permission to hunt that is pretty close to home. Didn't see anything for the first hour and a half then two does sneak up from my right side, not where I expected them to come out. They were looking right up at me when they came up the bank from the creek and I picked them up in my peripheral vision and remained motionless. They were acting nervous so I think they suspected something. 

I turned that way in case a buck was following. Didn't see him for a few minutes but then saw this big ***** rack sticking up over the top of the ridge down to the creek. He was only 20-25 yards away, but obscured by the hill down to the creek and a ton of honeysuckle. (heart pounding now). 

The does scampered off into the bedding area nearby. The buck finally moved and I drew, but there was never a shot, he never came out in the open, although he was SO close. Ugh! 

After I lost sight of him I grunted. A few minutes later he was back in the spot where I first saw him, partially below the hill. What the heck? This guy is messing with me. 

Next I saw him he made his way into the bedding area and was going to bed down with the doe. 

I needed to get to work so I got down from my climber and thought I might try putting a stalk on since it was really windy and the wind was right. 

Headed behind the thick stuff on a trail that had a bunch of scrapes on it (NICE!) and stopped about 1/2 way up, dropped to my knees to a comfortable shooting position under the honeysuckle canopy and gave a few grunts. No sign of the buck. BUT, two does come in from behind me and pin me down for the next 30 minutes. It was a stare down stand off at about 10 yards. Eventually my legs fell asleep and were in some mondo pain so I moved just a little and it was enough to spook them off, but they never did a warning blow - so that was good. 

As I was backing out I did end up jumping them, but I don't think it spooked them TOO bad. 

Going to get back out there soon to see if I can get another shot at that buck. He was a pretty nice one. Real long tines. Looked like a 3.5 year old. 

Man, this bowhunting thing ain't easy...but is sure is fun!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Took a drive tonight!!!!! I'll make a long story short. ITS ON FIRE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saw a 160" buck with a doe 40 yards from the road. 1 mile up the road another giant with 4 does (2 mature and 2 yearlings) 2 miles later another 130" buck with a doe. On the way back into town saw another buck chasing a doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm headed out tomorrow afternoon and Friday afternoon and all day Sat. After tonight I'm super pumped!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Hunted Morrow co again last night, saw 10. One spiker and that was it for bucks, he was chasing a doe with her 2 yearlings around 4:45pm. At 5:15pm, 6 does and yearlings come into the bean field I'm overlooking, nothing behind them. They feed for 15-20 minutes in front of me, kept thinking a buck would make himself visible - nothing. A big doe was at 35 yards and I let her have it. Doe #4 for this year. 

Morrow co vs Knox/Coshocton co's, the deer are acting very different this time of year....


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Went out yesterday at 3:30PM after work. Rattled at 3:45PM and at 4:00PM I heard a twig snap behind me...it was a 6 pointer frothing at the mouth. 20 yard shot but I figured a big boy might come in a kick this 6 pointers butt so I waited and watched him walk off. At 5PM two does came in, one really nice older doe, but never gave me a shot. All in all, not a bad night but not really good either. The wind sucked big time. I really didn't have a good spot for a NE wind so I had to move deeper into the woods to a new spot and just happened to stumble across a rub line. The field to the west still has corn which is killing me right now. As I drove home about 200 yards up the road from the woods I had to stop the truck...and wait for a huge 8 point to slowly walk off of the road. I'm seeing big deer but not in the stand.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

i hunt pickaway and hocking and in the past 4 days ive only seen two does 4 days ago ive been skunked 3 day in a row. Going out here in a bit and hopefully i see something!


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

NOTHING AGAIN!!! 

No doe's in the fields.

No grunting or chasing in the thicket.

I don't understand this year at all. I've talked to several others hunting the general area and they arn't seeing anything either. It's like hunting the day after gun season for a week straight. Going to sit a ground blind tonight and see what happens.


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

I have not been seeing anything at all either. Its getting frustrating.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

NO Buck's Runnin fields mid day since friday last week N.E. Ohio ( south lorain co.). I just got in changin cards in cameras. all does and biddy bucks on the cards.

buck's probably have some hot doe's in the bush now up here.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

lennyzrx said:


> NO Buck's Runnin fields mid day since friday last week N.E. Ohio ( south lorain co.). I just got in changin cards in cameras. all does and biddy bucks on the cards.
> 
> *buck's probably have some hot doe's in the bush now up here.*


When I'm rutting, that's what I aim for too! I'm just sayin!:teeth:


----------



## patchman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hunted Senaca county last 2 days. Nov. 11 was good. Saw 5. All bucks cruising. Had the biggest 4 pnt. ive ever seen come under tree at 5 yds. He was 18 or 20 inches wide with no brow tines. Huge body. When i drew he spooked and ran to 30 yds. When i shot he turned and arrow went left of him. Good CLEAN miss. Had a small 8 come by 20 minutes later. The 8 came back 45 min. later and was headed down a trail right at me. Stopped at 75 yds. and bedded down. Layed there for about an hour facing me. Couldn't sit down so just watched him. When he did get up he walked away from me. Saw the 8 again at 430. Came in from behind me. Couldn't stand up for a shot and he went around a thicket at 50 yds. Today no deer at all. Hunted til 1030 a.m. Saw no does in 2 days. Bucks were not grunting just cruising. Ohio deer are like Ohio weather. Can change every hour. Good luck all !!!!!!! Back at it tomorrow in Logan county. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tootall22 (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone do much hunting around the dillon state park wildlife area?? How is the hunting up that way? Are there alot of deer in this area? Im plannin on coming up and tryin to do some hunting before too long.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

zero this morning very very quiet


----------



## nicerack4adeer (Oct 4, 2007)

Shot my buck tuesday night not chasing does though....
Come in to the buck growl thrashing trees around


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

Its like someone flicked on a switch on my property. Went out last night and had a crappy hunt. Walked in today to pull memory cards and took a little stroll.
Found two huge scrapes that were not there last night and in between them was a nasty rub on a decent size tree probably 6" in diameter. Up until today I have had decent sign of deer travel but nothing like this! Then on the way out I see a huge body deer running through the woods and a doe right behind.  It think its coming on!

Got home pulled film I had a video of a 125" buck tending a doe from early last week.


----------



## RobAlan (Sep 3, 2003)

Tuesday evening things were kickin. Shot this buck in Faifield Co chasing a doe. As i went to get him a much larger 12 pt ran by 30 yds in front of me chasing 2 does. My buck hunt is over but I'm still pleased.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

11 unmolested does yesterday morning, then a 20 inch 8 pointer cruises into my mock scrape. Not a monster but nice enough. Now I can concentrate of getting my 13 year old into his first deer.


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Its rollin' on my property in northeastern ohio.:thumbs_up


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I was not hunting today,but driving truck from akron to charleston W VA. on I77. I saw alot of bucks chasing and following does all day long,most were between 11 to 2pm some were monsters. also some dead ones with big racks in back of pickups. Looks like it is going full swing.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted tonight and saw a nice 8 pt at 5:00 then a doe at 515 looking over her shoulder. At 530 a 2.5 yr old junk rack buck comes running across the cut bean field looking for a doe. He was on a mission. That same doe at 540 was coming my way and the buck behind her was yet to emerge from the standing corn field when I look to my right and a freakin' yote runs her off!!!! Good night though.


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Had none come through my area the past few days, will be checking trail cam tomorrow to see if anything is going on, hope the little cool down gets things going in Licking County.


----------



## Second-Hand Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

Spent the past Saturday, Monday and Tuesday in Franklin County in suburban areas - as per "Deer City U.S.A." - and saw jack squat...

Windy here those days, so bedding must have been the option of choice?

Not a single doe, my brother spooked a couple of young bucks, but none of them were on a mission, just cruising...

Yesterday afternoon hunted in Union County in a rural setting... in the woods for five minutes and had a nice 9-10 point buck on me, but wasn't responding to grunt or rattling... didn't have a shot and lost him into a CRP field...

VERY LITTLE sign of rut action in Franklin County... set up some home-brew buck bombs in suburban woods and a couple of mock-scrapes... a few rubs, but very little response to rubs...

Awfully frustrating for having to take off Monday and Tuesday on limited time-off...


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

I went out yesterday morning in Pike County. I saw 4 bucks and 2 does. Only 1 buck was chasing the 2 does. The other 3 bucks were just cruising. I grunted and hit the can and they didn't acknowledge. The biggest of the bucks was a SMALL 8 pointer and he wasn't the one chasing. I'm still waiting.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

No hunting for me for the last couple days...had my divorce trial and had to get that over with. I did great with that so hopefully my luck will be good in the morning, supposed to get down to 27 degrees tonight so I am being real hopefull.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Its PRIMTETIME in South Centeral......big boys were on there feet all day today


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I will be in the stand all day for the next four days. Things have been slow...but hopefully the calm before the storm. Tons of standing corn all around me is definitely taking it's toll on the area with limited big buck sightings. 

Get in the stand guys! Good Luck!


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohio is where th action is


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bakdahelup said:


> Ohio is where th action is


Nice update!!!!!:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Nice update!!!!!:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


bump


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

going out for the next three days hope it aint to late!


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

islandhuntah said:


> going out for the next three days hope it aint to late!


too late? it's jumpin


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm laid off work so I been out alot this month. In the past two weeks I have lived in the woods. Last week was hot with a lot of big mature bucks moving till 11:30am and started moving again at 4:30pm. I have not seen anything going on but small bucks. Three weeks ago I seen a bunch of nice big bucks moving, fighting and chasing. 
My place is near Bethel Ohio and must of the time they get crazy about the 12th of Nov on my place every year.
I would have to say this Monday-Friday with the front coming in will be the time to be out there all day long. Every buck I have seen and played with does not care for the grunt right now but if I rattle they come running so its almost here.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

Bakdahelup said:


> too late? it's jumpin



well then hope they jump in front of me and stand still..lol. cant wait for FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Heres a good one guys, hung a cam and an hour later this guy walks right by my stand that I hung after the cam, and no I was not in it, the land owner was cutting wood and riding quads, so I decided to stay out, bad move, gives ya a reason to sit all day, well I did and seen 4 deer at dark look liked 2 does and 2 fawns, also got pics of a doe with a fawn, heading out now, 100 yards away from this pic. Good luck all.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

islandhuntah said:


> going out for the next three days hope it aint to late!


It's just starting


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Nada last night here in Morrow co. Thought I heard a chase through the woods about 200+ yards away right at dark, but never saw any deer. 4 nice longbeards came in to roost though, that was pretty cool.





BUCKSOH said:


> Heres a good one guys, hung a cam and an hour later this guy walks right by my stand that I hung after the cam, and no I was not in it, the land owner was cutting wood and riding quads, so I decided to stay out, bad move, gives ya a reason to sit all day, well I did and seen 4 deer at dark look liked 2 does and 2 fawns, also got pics of a doe with a fawn, heading out now, 100 yards away from this pic. Good luck all.


Hey Eric, I'm just east of Sparta on 194. Good luck man!


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

It's supposed to be warm this weekend which stinks but I am headed out Sat and Sun morning, hopefully get an evening hunt in there also if my jewelry bribe for the wife shows up today.


micky


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Mercer Co.

I'm not sure whats going on. My hunting time is limited and when I do go I haven't seen anything but tree rats. I work 3rd shift so driving home in morning I'd expect to see deer in some of the fields...cut corn, wheat, beans....but nothing. I've also done some evening road scouting just to see whats kickin and I'm lucky if I can come across any deer. The other night I did see 3 does, looked like momma and yearlings. Next time I can get out is tomorrow morning. Heading to a stand where they just removed some more corn, hopefully it will all be gone by morning. I'll just keep giving every chance I can....what else can you do.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

quiet again this morning a button buck and a small doe that was it


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Saw 3 doe at 9:50am and 5 more at 10:20. The group of 5 consisted of 2 big doe, 1 slightly smaller, and 2 little ones. There was no buck to be found anywhere around them. Hopefully the bucks will be moving this evening.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Same here this morning in Delaware, doe and 2 fawns, nothing I left at noon, gonna head back out hope the evening brings better luck, its to hot for Nov.


----------



## lacross15 (Jul 14, 2009)

b.a.muskie said:


> Its rollin' on my property in northeastern ohio.:thumbs_up


Where in northeastern ohio? I go to akron and hunt occassionally in medina but mostly down south in coshocton.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok why are the does still with fawns. I'm kind of a newb to hunting the rut real hard. I'm in my stand and mom comes rolling thru with her babies in tow instead of the monster buck I was hoping. My does last night didn't come from their usual spot and 2 bucks came in looking for them with noses to the ground but it was too late to shoot. Will the does drop the fawns before she goes into heat or what goes on. Thanks guys


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

and I answered one of my questions tonight. I guess deer aren't affraid of cats cause I just watched a deer walk right up to a cat and smell it. Was kinda cool


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Had to pick up my girls this evening so no hunting but we did some driving around on the way home. Must have seen 20 deer, several groups of does (4-5) but no bucks that I could see. Looked like one buck crossing a field to another woods but didn't get a good look. Sighting were close to last light. Going to try to drag my butt out of bed in the morning, maybe I can catch something cruising back to the woods. 

Anyway, it's a good sign to me having not seen many deer lately, hunting or road scouting.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

seen 2 bucks 40 yards apart and they didnt care the other one was there.
No chasing seen at all.Seen a doe by herself 100 yards from the two bucks but they didnt care.Im not sure whats going on with the rut..looks like its gonna be a really late rut.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

no action tonight, maybe sat, sun will be better good luck to all!


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going out tomorrow, but not real happy about the weather. I can't go in the morning, but want to get in my stand around noon and sit till dark. The stand I'm going to hunt overlooks a watering hole and is along a nice travel corridor between a bedding area and a food plot.


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Going out sunday. Seeing mature bucks cruising and chasing. Hopefully it happens for me. Otherwise im putting my money on youth shotgun weekend.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

BUCKSOH said:


> Heres a good one guys, hung a cam and an hour later this guy walks right by my stand that I hung after the cam, and no I was not in it, the land owner was cutting wood and riding quads, so I decided to stay out, bad move, gives ya a reason to sit all day, well I did and seen 4 deer at dark look liked 2 does and 2 fawns, also got pics of a doe with a fawn, heading out now, 100 yards away from this pic. Good luck all.


BucksOH, OMG that is the most frustrating post I ever read!:Cry: Thats enough to drive ya crazy. Good Luck, you deserve a good buck for that torture.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks e72, you just gave me the luck I need for the morning hunt, I was in stand today for 8 hrs and only seen a doe and 2 fawns, weird rut I must say, and I took this week off, maybe next year I will take the 3rd week. LOL


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

*highland co*

some are grunting- most are not, some are chasing- most are not.....


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

flyin2jz said:


> and I answered one of my questions tonight. I guess deer aren't affraid of cats cause I just watched a deer walk right up to a cat and smell it. Was kinda cool


Buddy of mine saw same thing couple weeks ago a six point & a tabby cat actually touched noses. Wierd!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Sat the stand 12 hours exactly today. 6AM-6PM

Three small bucks and one small doe. No chasing, no nothing. You'd think it was the second week of October. There was a really nice scrape made behind my stand within the last 24 hours though.

Back for another all day sit tomorrow. Ready to hit the sack now. All dayer's take alot out of you, mentally and physically.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I just hunted the 7th -14th and it was dead as a hammer. Nothing but a few small bucks chasing. 5 of us did not see a single buck that would go 100inches. I was so dissapointed. I think after 6yrs. of hunting Ohio that it does not get good on average until about the start of the 3rd week. I have never seen much rutting action between 5th-13th. I am tired and not even a decent buck sighting to show for it.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

well. I'm gettin ready to give it a try this morning. Figured I got off work at midnight, I'll just stay up and take a napp later like all us old farts do.

Really stuff was hot late last week here up by me, we shall see in a few hours!


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, i'm headed out for another all day'r. This time i'm going to try something different. I'm going to a stand that i don't expect to see anything in, but they usually are there in the summer so it may be good with these temps I'm out of ideas, so its worth a shot. Not seeing anything where i expect to see them soooo............

Good luck everyone...........they have to start sooner or later.


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

i just spent nov 1 to nov 13 in washington co and was very disappointed with the number of deer seen we had 4 hunters in camp and not one of us seen any good bucks, deer movement was slow what rutting sign was found dried up by the second week. we have been doing this trip for the last five years and this year by far was the worst. i dont know if our area deer numbers were down or if what it was it just wasn't good 18 deer for the 2 weeks?


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Majority of bucks are locked down now in South Central Ohio


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

I was out yesterday morning, had a doe come out into the field about 75 yards away in a field that I was hunting over, she spotted my decoy that I had out and started curiously coming in to that, a few minutes later I hear some low grunting coming through the thicket to my right and I thought it was on...I thought any second this buck is gonna come busting out of the thicket after this doe. Well the doe gets to about 30 yards away from me and she is now listening to the grunting buck and watching the thicket as well...then nothing. No more grunting, cant hear the buck walking through the leaves...just silence. The doe goes to her bedding area and I never seen the buck. About an hour later I see two more does going to the bedding area and a small 6 walks through behind me and he didn't even give the does a glance...weird rut this year.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

little bucks and little does is all I see. Last nice buck I've seen was over a week ago and he wanted nothing to do with any trick I threw at him. Not sure when its gonna pick back up but I sure hope it does soon. The orange army is going to hit soon and its gonna be tough after that.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Well waynesville ceasars creek area is still slow. I'm on stand now and have only seen a doe with her fawn. Nothing in tow. Guess it's not quite here yet. I believe the fawns are gone before breeding can happen. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

went out yesterday morning in southern tuscarawas county. saw a nice buck crusing the field on the way down at 5:00. just after i got to my stand at 6:00 i had what i believe was a good buck come in. never could see him because it was too dark, but he took the thickest possible path by my stand. he was only 10- yards awy, just couldnt make out anything in the darkness. did see a small buck 6:45ish. nothing came by trhough 10 and i got down. did see a doe still with fawns when i pulled into the property.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

It has been slow in Highland county also. We havent been seeing verry many deer period. The first decent deer I saw all year was yesterday at 1:30. He came in to check the thicket I was hunting over. I managed to put a perfect 50 yrd shot on him. He is a 12pt and green scored 150 4/8. He only made it 60 to 70 yrds after the shot. This was the first decent deer I have seen crusing all season. Wish you guy's the best of luck!


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw a 100" 8 point halfheartedly chase a doe for all of about 5 seconds. Then he returned the way he came. Within 5 minutes, two does and 3 yearlings moved through totally unmolested by any buck. 

Not sure what to make of the doe and yearlings still being together on Nov 14


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Went for a drive this morning at first light. Every doe I saw(several of them) still had they're little ones with them. This is in NE Ohio


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

wack'n'stack said:


> i just spent nov 1 to nov 13 in washington co and was very disappointed with the number of deer seen we had 4 hunters in camp and not one of us seen any good bucks, deer movement was slow what rutting sign was found dried up by the second week. we have been doing this trip for the last five years and this year by far was the worst. i dont know if our area deer numbers were down or if what it was it just wasn't good 18 deer for the 2 weeks?


I do think the deer numbers are down. I think 2 years ago they lost alot more deer than advertised. I saw about 25 deer the whole week i was hunting and not a single buck of any size at all. I think i will try Kentucky next year. The last few years in Ohio have been way down as a whole IMO.


----------



## pnyhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

heading out to work on my tan while sitting in my stand... oh well never killed one laying on the couch


----------



## pnyhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

hope the corn is down from last week


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

good luck guys.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Saw two small doe this morning, and had pics of a small doe at 6am this morning. One of the doe walked within 10 feet of my other stand. Still no bucks to be seen. Gonna get a bunch of cameras out to see what may show up.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

spent last 7 days in central ohio, almost 12 hours everyday except today, probably the slowest week of hunting all year.


----------



## submoa (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw 5 different unattended does yesterday none within shooting range. Two days ago I saw my local 12 pointer that graces my backyard every year. I have been seeing this deer for the last 3 years, Always during the week and always around noon-semi-trotting checking wind. Our neighborhood is surrounded by woods, hunting is strictly prohibited..none the less, its awesome to see..I video taped him in the spring in full velvet..he has to be close if not over 200lbs!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

medicsnoke said:


> Majority of bucks are locked down now in South Central Ohio


If this is true, and by all indications in my area it is, then what happened to the chase phase? 

Why so much pre-rut activity going on? Why am I seeing does still with their fawns?

Common questions on this thread lately. Very odd rut this year and these warmer temps aren't helping any. Very slow in the woods right now. I've been hitting it hard and took the evening hunt off. I'll be right back at it in the morning.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Delaware, Went out this morning, had 2 does and 3 fawns come in and 5 min behind them I hear another deer coming, knees shaken, heart pounding I'm ready, same story as all week lilttle 8 pnt. Thats all I seen I had to leave by 10, gonna try again in the morn. 100's of acres of corn still standing, I've been seeing deer go in it in the a.m. and come out right at last light, youth season this coming weekend, if the corn is still up it will be tough, if its down the youths will have a ball.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got back from Zanesville area hunting 9Th Thur 14, passed on a 145ish 9 pointer on the 9Th, big mistake! He was the best buck I saw all week. On the 9Th I saw 9 bucks, the 145", a 130" ten point and a couple 100" 8 pointers the rest scrubs and a few does. It went down hill from there, I saw bucks everyday, they just kept getting smaller, 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr olders the rest of the week. It seems from other hunters in camp that the week before was the week for chasing and shooter sightings. The small 4 and 6 pointers were doing allot of grunting and chasing, fun to watch but gets old quick, you hear deer running through the wood and grunting, here comes a doe with her tongue hanging out, you get ready for action, the bucks crashing towards you and its a 8" 4 point :thumbs_do it happened 6 times to me on 5 different stands. Where are the big boys? Lock down. or in the acres and acres of standing *CORN*:thumbs_do.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Seen around 15 deer this morning up until noon in Holmes County.. Seen 2 big boys, easy 150s 160s chasin does around like crazy.. Grunting and "roaring" (innnnntense) and does all over the place.. Rutting activity was hot and heavy for me this morning..


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Between my buddy and I this morning (11/14), we saw 4 deer. 1 of which was a spiker that was pushed by someone walking out. 68 degrees - ukey: Played nine holes this afternoon with my 14 year old son.....


----------



## OhioBowhunter (Jan 9, 2004)

well the last week of october thru the first week i saw alot of cruising and alot of deer even saw a booner and missed him on the 26th of october then 3 days later watched him breed a doe..... this past week has been slow tho i have only seen 5 deer and i killed a 200 lbs doe wed.... this is in fayette county ..... sat in the stand for 12 hours and saw 2 deer


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Driving around tonight near my house in SE OH, saw a real nice ,white racked 10 in a hay field. He was watching a group of does feed and he looked frustrated.:teeth: This was about 5pm.


----------



## alpine5575 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been out most of the week here in columbiana county, havn't seen much of any rutting activity. Normally see lots of small bucks cruising all day long, havn't seen it this year. Not seeing much movement at all, couple small bucks, and a few does. I think this warm weather has them doing all there movement at night when its cool out ??


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

No expert, here, but am seeing bucks at night driving from my house down my dad's lane; they're in hay field up until we go in to hunt early a.m. I've moved my stand several times all to heavy traffic trails with fresh rubs and scrapes and I'm still not seeing bucks during shootable hours.
Deer are coming in behind my house to my pond every night...not a moment before dusk. Counted at least 15 fresh rubs in the thicket behind there on Monday. Four sets of eyes out there right now...


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

ohiobucks said:


> Played nine holes this afternoon with my 14 year old son.....


definatly the right weather for golf. wish i could have went today, ive got a cold so i didnt even leave the house.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Sat pretty much all day today in Jackson Co.. Bounced a deer going in that was bedded 5 yards from my stand in green briars and a basket rack 6 point at 8:00 am and thats it. The woods in general where dead today. Its been a really strange rut so far this year. Warm weather is not helping at all. Some local guys are saying bucks are in lock down. If thats the case where did the chasing phase go to. I am still seeing lots of pre-rut signs and activity. Still seeing single mature does with yearlings or in groups. Don't know what to make of it all. Headed back out in morning to try to get a grip on things.

Be safe and good luck to all!


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

*bad luck*

heres one for you i set up last weekend over looking a creek bottom where i can see one of my other stands over looking a corn feild. i had the gut feeling that i need to be in the stand over looking the corn but i deiced to go to the creek bottom one because i had some good bucks walk under me the night before. well it was about 11 o clock i just had a deer we call heart attack a big wide 10 (160-165) walk within 20 yards then all of a sudden here comes the deer I ve been hunting a 185-190 inch deer that we call bully. as luck would have it he walked right under the other tree stand over looking the corn and was around there for about 10 min. i guess this goes to show you always go with your gut. i wish my lucky would turn around soon.
Eddie


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Change of plans this morning. Drove up to the spot i always park and about 150 yards shy of my parking spot a HUGE 10 or 12 walked across the road in front of me. Went into a small woodlot i'm not familiar with. I changed plans and set up on the other side of the woodlot in an 80 yard wide pinch point. I thought for shure he would chase some does my way and then follow, but didn't see him. Sat there ALL day. I only saw 4 does----one at first light and 3 right at dark. All came from a diff. direction from the woodlot he was in. VERY nice buck though............mid 140's i'd guess. He must have just bedded down in there for the day. Next week i'm going to try and set up in the woodlot. This year really sux!!!!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

slackster said:


> Sat pretty much all day today in Jackson Co.. Bounced a deer going in that was bedded 5 yards from my stand in green briars and a basket rack 6 point at 8:00 am and thats it. The woods in general where dead today. Its been a really strange rut so far this year. Warm weather is not helping at all. Some local guys are saying bucks are in lock down. If thats the case where did the chasing phase go to. I am still seeing lots of pre-rut signs and activity. Still seeing single mature does with yearlings or in groups. Don't know what to make of it all. Headed back out in morning to try to get a grip on things.
> 
> Be safe and good luck to all!


Same here, I've seen nothing but pre-rut activity and very little activity yesterday except for a doe and a fawn right a dusk. I can't hardly believe the deer are locked down already although anything is possible. If they are locked down then the reality is that all of the chasing must have taken place after dark which I find hard to believe. I really think that the state is way over estimating the numbers of the deer heard. I simply don't think there are near as many deer now as there were even 5 years ago and I'm certain that there aren't even close to as many deer now as 10 years ago. 10 years ago I would routinely see 40 to 50 deer every time I went hunting. I still think we will see the intense activity we've been waiting for and it should pan out any day now weather permitting. If we are in lock down, when the hot does start dwindling things should get very intense then. It's not to late guys don't give up yet things can change in a matter of minutes. I think that the warm weather in general and especially the last few days has slowed things down to a crawl.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Hunted Coshocton County public land Nov12-Nov14 and it was terribly terribly slow. ONly saw a couple small bucks and virtually no does and they acted like the rut was a distant memory. I know alot of people on here are thinking the rut is gonna bust open any time, but I think they're already locked down and the chase phase was the last couple days in Oct. and first few in NOv. All the scrapes were dried up. Did see a few fresh rubs though. The weather was a bummer, just like the rut this year (so far anyway)


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw a small buck chasing a doe at 7:15 yesterday and another small buck chasing 2 does at 8. My dad saw 5 small bucks all but 1 with does. I think the big boys are on lockdown. Hopefully the post rut will be hot!!!!!!


----------



## Buck hunter 124 (Nov 15, 2009)

helix33 said:


> Same here, I've seen nothing but pre-rut activity and very little activity yesterday except for a doe and a fawn right a dusk. I can't hardly believe the deer are locked down already although anything is possible. If they are locked down then the reality is that all of the chasing must have taken place after dark which I find hard to believe. I really think that the state is way over estimating the numbers of the deer heard. I simply don't think there are near as many deer now as there were even 5 years ago and I'm certain that there aren't even close to as many deer now as 10 years ago. 10 years ago I would routinely see 40 to 50 deer every time I went hunting. I still think we will see the intense activity we've been waiting for and it should pan out any day now weather permitting. If we are in lock down, when the hot does start dwindling things should get very intense then. It's not to late guys don't give up yet things can change in a matter of minutes. I think that the warm weather in general and especially the last few days has slowed things down to a crawl.


Me and a buddy went out this morning and we seen 6 doe and a buck chasing nothing would come close though we are going to try to go out tonight to see if we can get the buck he pretty nice but really couldnt tell.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

Hardin Co

53 hrs in the treestand in the last 6.5 days

Seen 9 different bucks - all dinks

No real serious rut activity that I have seen.

Going to KS tommorow and try that.

From what I hear, things are slow there also.

We will see.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm seeing young bucks every day searching and running young does. Nothing worth shooting. Hopefully the post rut activity picks up the daylight activity of the larger bucks.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> I'm seeing young bucks every day searching and running young does. Nothing worth shooting. Hopefully the post rut activity picks up the daylight activity of the larger bucks.


This has been my experience this year by and large since Nov 1. Not to say there hasn't been _some_ big buck activity - Ohio archers are posting the proof daily here on the forum with their successes - but for me, this has been one of the strangest seasons to date. I can't seem to wrap my mind on what exactly is going on. I can't even count how many smaller, younger bucks I've had literally within 15 feet of my stand this Nov. /shrug


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Sat until noon today and didn't see a damn thing. It was warm at 5AM and cooled off quite a bit at day break.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Went out this morning 50 deg. :angry: and only seen a doe with her fawn, a few guys in Jefferson county seen some nice bucks this weekend dogging does, another buddy shot a 163" 10 pnt coming into his foodplot at dush alone. I cant get out until the 20th good luck huys and keep us posted.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Blew it this morning. Only deer I saw was this morning was this guy at 9:00am. 24 yard shot, hit him too high.....I could ukey:


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I did some road scouting and glassing at dusk tonight and saw as I suspected approximately 20 does and a few small bucks in a field grazing together like it was the middle of July not November. The deer act exactly like they're in their summer pattern which makes it hard for me to believe that they are in lock down already. Maybe it's just me and I don't want that to be the case but I haven't seen anything what so ever that even resembles the rut here in Ross county and I've been hunting almost daily since October 10th. I'm sure it didn't happen and I missed it because I've been in the field to much for that to be the case. If it has already happened, it's all happened at night and like I posted before I find that very improbable. Either way though I think there's still some good hunting left before it's truly over.


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

*seen him*

seen the big boy today but it wasnt because he wanted to move the landowner pushed him when he was riding the quad runner where is the rut he had no does with him but 10 min later there was a little buck chaseing a doe. really hope it will kick in soon starting to loose hope :thumbs_do 
Eddie


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

Been out hunting for three days now and just got back home. NO RUT yet, I seen my monster this morning again. I'm seeing all the big boys at 9:30am everyday I'm out but none will even look to a grunt call. They still stop and walk my way for a couple of steps if I rattle a little but they loose interest real fast.
I would have to agree this is the worst season I have ever seen for the rut! I thought it would be in full swing by now but hey the later it waits is fine with me since gun season is almost here. If I get this big boy I been seeing I will post pics if this site ever lets me!!!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hunted Adams county Ohio Nov.6 - 14th...seen 2 shooters ALL week!!:angry:
Seen 13+ bucks most 1.5 year olds and 2.5 year olds...what in the world is going on??? I have hunted Adams county for 20 years...this was the worst yet!!

I REALLY think the Ohio DNR doesnt have their kill numbers right from last year!! This was the worst year in seeing deer...I saw fewer deer this year by far! I seen more out of state hunters than ever...it looked like gun season on public hunting grounds!


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

BrentW said:


> I seen more out of state hunters than ever...it looked like gun season on public hunting grounds!


what do you expect with all the publicity of the ohio deer.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Today was the first day that I saw 0 deer. Did a little scouting today and actually found some rub lines, not just sporadic rubs, that weren't there last Wednesday. Sadly, the rub lines are in an area that I moved my stand from two weeks ago. I'm thinking I might just need to get a climber...


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

How can I get to put pics with a post on here?


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Jamesjgt said:


> How can I get to put pics with a post on here?


Hit the paper clip (attachments) and upload it.


----------



## jrd893 (Dec 30, 2005)

hunted highlandtown and sat from daylight till dark yesterday. saw one doe with a big ten point came in and bedded down 75 yards away,tried everything to get him to move,no luck.


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*They're runnin*

Hunted my ladder stand today. Was in up and set up about 45 min. prior to sun up. It was an eventful morning, but could hear more than I could see. Missed my chance at a nice mature 8 that was chasing a doe behind me. Got to full draw, tried to stop him but he was having none of it. When he finally stopped, he was at 45 yards and there was a lot of lumber between us. Yes, the rut is full blast in NE ohio!:smile:


----------



## encoredxt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Rut*

I been hunting really hard since the 6th. I was seeing on average 8 diff bucks from the 7th-12th. i seen 5 diff shooters from that span. My cousin shot a 140 8 on the 9th on video. Since friday the deer movement slowed big time. Only seen 4 does an 1 120 inch 8 tonight. They fell off the face of earth.


----------



## jimncamo (Nov 2, 2008)

I think they are locked up. I did see one shooter this AM with does before dark on the way in. He chased her all over the ridge I was on but wouldn't leave that doe. Hopefully after the rain they are calling for moves in the bucks will get back to the scrape lines.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know whats going on. But it sure is frustrating to say the least. Im beginning to think poaching is a much bigger issue than I thought the last couple of years. I am just not seeing the quality of bucks that I remember seeing three or four years ago or as many of them. Maybe the growing Yote problem is a factor as well. Back at it in the morning we need a cold front in a bad way to get them on their feet and cool things off.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Nobody seems to have an answer to why there is so much pre-rut activity still occuring? I am seeing new scrapes pop up daily and still seeing fawns and does together.

From the stand, the does have practicaly disappeared. I've seen a few smaller cruiser bucks, but no does lately. Hunting a spot where there are no does at this time of year will leave you frustrated, as I am right now. Tons of standing corn. It just takes one big boy to come through. I have to keep telling myself that. I'll be out again in the morning.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I finally figured out how to put my pics on here. I have a folder if anyone wants to see. I always take mature bucks and wait all year if I have too!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Jamesjgt said:


> I finally figured out how to put my pics on here. I have a folder if anyone wants to see. I always take mature bucks and wait all year if I have too!


Awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Gotta love big brow tines like the buck in your first picture!:thumbs_up


----------



## Richie Rich (Nov 15, 2006)

Sat a couple hours this evening and had four does come out of the corn at 5:15. Slowly they are getting it shelled, doing the best they can i'm sure. Last night i seen a lone spike looking for freinds. I don't think anybody wants him. Weird year for me anyways.... good luck Rich


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

While I wasn't hunting today, I watched a buck chase several does around in a Fairfield Co. from my buddies apartment. This was about 30 minutes before dark after it cooled off considerably.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

nstrut said:


> Nobody seems to have an answer to why there is so much pre-rut activity still occuring? I am seeing new scrapes pop up daily and still seeing fawns and does together.
> 
> From the stand, the does have practicaly disappeared. I've seen a few smaller cruiser bucks, but no does lately. Hunting a spot where there are no does at this time of year will leave you frustrated, as I am right now. Tons of standing corn. It just takes one big boy to come through. I have to keep telling myself that. I'll be out again in the morning.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

sunday, saw a few doe's and a fawn nothing else no movement!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I hunted Muskingum county all last week. I was on stand 8-10 hrs every day. Between my buddy and I, we saw only 2 shooters all week. We saw a TON of small bucks cruising, and several grunting and chasing does. The big boys seemed to be very elusive. I'm not sure if it was the fairly warm temperatures or just an off year for rutting activity.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

From what I saw the best rutting activity was Nov 6 through the 9th. 5 of my buddies killed nice bucks during that 4 day period and Monday the 9th my wife and I saw 4 bucks. Two of which were really nice bucks running a doe really hard. We hunted the rest of the week and didn't see another buck until Friday evening when she took her buck.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Heading out now for more*

Stand sitting. The last several days have been pretty brutalukey: As has been said it just takes one brute to walk by and the whole season turns around Good luck everyone.


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

*NW OHIO Maumee state fores*

Anyone else up in the state forest? Been hunting regularly...seen 4 does, 1 spike buck in last 5 weeks. Was waiting for "my" buck but no luck yet....anyone else?...

out Sunday 15th....scared up one big doe before leaving the woods....about 100 yards from my car....***?


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

this is just a very slow rut it has,nt pecked yet the high temps have slowed it up but when the temps drop it will pick up that will happen some time next week this rut is just off to a slow start i'v seen this before the bucks are still scraping they should have been done with that 10 days ago and should be tending to the doe's not mark'n their turf out still just call'n it the way i see it been here and done this before good luck guy's and gal's just set tight in them stand's


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

mocheese said:


> From what I saw the best rutting activity was Nov 6 through the 9th. 5 of my buddies killed nice bucks during that 4 day period and Monday the 9th my wife and I saw 4 bucks. Two of which were really nice bucks running a doe really hard. We hunted the rest of the week and didn't see another buck until Friday evening when she took her buck.


I agree with these dates. The 7,8th were nuts where I hunt. Had bucks chasing does everywhere. My buck came in to a grunt tube. I shot him at 12 noon. I was surprised to see so much activity with the temps being so high. Watched 4 bucks chase a doe I bet she didn't stop till she hit lake erie. Had another I believe was just crusing that found her trail he was going in the wrong direction. I tried to get him with the grunt tube but, he was on a mission. He was big.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

*IronMan - Posted on it's own thread*

Last week was sloooooow to say the least. I hate to say it, but I "settled" and took this deer after passing on him last Saturday night. I am hoping my 9 year old will get lucky and bang one of the real big boys this coming weekend. Good luck to all!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's a welcomed sight for sore eyes! Look what showed up behind my property today! :thumbs_up


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

That there is a great sign, I was in the stand yesterday and heard a combine, but he was just doing beans, cant wait till the corn comes down.


----------



## waynek316 (Sep 9, 2008)

i was hunting in Tuscarawas county since last weekend and only seen one shooter buck and that was right at dark. Seen quite a few does running together and couldn't get any bucks to respond to anything. All scrapes on property had dried up. I hope it picks up in time for the youth hunt. That will be great for the kids.:thumbs_up


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

100% of the corn where I hunt is now down after this weekend. Movement of deer picked up a lot this weekend in Franklin County I pulled an all dayer on Sat and Sun and saw a total of 7 bucks, 11 does. Only one monster, about 165" had him within 30 yards but he was hot on a doe in a thicket and would not stop for anything. Small bucks responded well to rattling, mature bucks would not leave the does for anything. Deer are moving, hopefully temperatures will drop quickly and action during the day will pick up even more!


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

Licking county was crazy this past week. 11-2 thru 11-13 was as active as I have ever witnessed. I shot this guy the 6th, maybe should have waited.:noidea: Ya just never know....It seems to have calmed the last couple days.

Was the moisture high in the corn this year? It is about two weeks behind in harvest on the farms I hunt.


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

Spent Fri. to today on the WNF in Athens County and things were mighty slow. Nice camping but lousy hunting with the heat. No movement to speak of. Found several scrape lines and a friend saw a buck next to a NF road that wouldn't leave the doe he was with. Lack of acorns seems to have moved the deer, they sure are hard to find, compared to 2007 and 08. I was there on 01 till 06 of Nov. and we did have some action then.

Hang in there guys. I know it is getting tough with all the hours logged on stand.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Yep more brutal stand sitting...:thumbs_do All I saw this afternoon was a dozen turkeys.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw 3 Does tonight right at dark and they acted like they had been pushed. I never did see if a buck was pushing them or not but at least they were moving.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Got 8 bucks on trail camera 2 nice shooters all at night I can't find them during the day. Checked another property out last night and right at dark a nice 10 walked out to check out my can call I was using. It was 2 dark to shoot ! It has way to hot but I did notice scrapes are picking up everyday especially around field edges. We
need a cold front bad before the orange pumkin people get
in the woods!


----------



## donvache (Sep 19, 2009)

in columbiana county this past week,it seems the bucks have all been tending does. couldn't get any to break away from them. seen a few bed down right beside them in midday. i have been finding rubs that weren't there the week prior. scraps in my area seem to be drying up


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have been unlucky. Every time I have seen a buck he is tending a doe. Had a shooter tending one Nov. 1. Never saw them in the cruising in Pre rut.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the big boys are locked down with their doe. I'm hoping that the post rut will be better than the pre rut and full blown rut. Post activity should start anyday. I think if the temps are cool it will be the best phase. I really believe that the up and down temps made most of the action happen after dark. I'd say most of the does have been bred by now and thats why we are seeing does back together. Just hunt the food source starting now in the evenings and I'll bet big daddy shows up looking for a hot doe. Mornings hunt the woods and the evenings hunt the food, thats all you need to do.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> I think the big boys are locked down with their doe. I'm hoping that the post rut will be better than the pre rut and full blown rut. Post activity should start anyday. I think if the temps are cool it will be the best phase. I really believe that the up and down temps made most of the action happen after dark. I'd say most of the does have been bred by now and thats why we are seeing does back together. Just hunt the food source starting now in the evenings and I'll bet big daddy shows up looking for a hot doe. Mornings hunt the woods and the evenings hunt the food, thats all you need to do.


^x2


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Cruisin*

Shot my buck on the 15th, 160" 10 pt at 2:17. Saw several 2.5 yr old cruisin all mornin then shot him later midday. I have only seen 3 mature bucks all year and they were @ 12:05, 2:17 and another @ 3:27. 
After caping the bruiser out yesterday, we found that he was still carrying lots of fat, which goes with what I have been seeing(only cruising). It is due to erupt any minute now here in my area. Hope this helps. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Hunted a bedding area in the a.m. and saw a spike yesterday at first light giving all kinds of grief to three hot does that wanted nothing to do with it. It was like watching a freshman chasing skirts at a sorority party. And that young buck was doing laps around my stand as if it was Martinsville Speedway. :shade:

Hunted another 4 hrs in the pm by a food source without seeing a thing.


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

im hopeing i can get a pic of the big buck ive been seeing on my property tonight. up here


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Shot a doe this morning. Four came in and I shot the biggest at about 9 yards. Back out Thursday and Friday and at least one day this weekend. One of the good parts of your mother-in-law coming to visit is there is an extra set of hands for the kids in the morning which leaves me free to sit in the blind.


micky


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Still a ton of scrapes being made and freshened, along with some new rubs. 

Daylight movement is minimum and almost all trail cam pics are at night. Not seeing the does and fawns now, in fact, not seeing any does at all for that matter. Corn is still coming off but it is being halted by the rain.

Traditonal thinking has the rut peaking right now. However, we have yet to enter the "trolling" phase in my area. The "chase" phase was really non-existent and then the warm weather and lock down has many of us frustrated.

BUT....I really think that now through Thanksgiving you will see many posts where guys are starting to see the bigger bucks on their feet "cruisin". This is a perfect time to set up close to a bedding area or between bedding areas because the big boys will be trolling from bedding area to bedding area trying to push does and check them for "ripeness".

I think the gun huters will se a good amount of rutting activity this year also.

I really believe not being in the woods from now to Thanksgiving is a BIG mistake. 

I am worn down a bit and tired. My arse and back are sore from all day sits, but I'll be out every night until Friday and then all day sits again during the weekend. Keep at it guys. It will pay off if you put your time in!

Good luck and keep this post updated!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Headed to work at 7:15 this morning and saw a good buck and 3 doe in an alfalfa field. He was the fartherest to the left, with all 3 big does behind him, all feeding. At the time he was more concerned about food than checking those doe, which I thought to be a little strange. Still seeing a few more rubs popping up, but no scrapes. Gonna move my cameras tomorrow to an area where I saw a few rub lines running to see if I can get some pics of what is traveling the area and at what time.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

don't forget your hunter orange this weekend....

the youth gun hunters will be in the woods/fields....


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

here is the picture of the deer we call bully i have been hunting him hard and have seen him 4 times in stand but just never close enough he didn't get that big by being stupid this is a picture of him out in a field


----------



## muletown_hunter (Sep 9, 2009)

nstrut said:


> Still a ton of scrapes being made and freshened, along with some new rubs.
> 
> Daylight movement is minimum and almost all trail cam pics are at night. Not seeing the does and fawns now, in fact, not seeing any does at all for that matter. Corn is still coming off but it is being halted by the rain.
> 
> ...


Nice post I feel the same... Im really hoping here with Thanksgiving week things will pick up... Ive spent too much time in this stand hunting not to get a shot at something worth posting... good luck to all


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

To the top.....



Tim


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

I am glad that the kids will get a chance to have some action being its the youth gun hunt this weekend. I know my boys are going crazy waiting on it. My younger one has shot a doe this year with his bow but they know whats happening in the woods right now and they cant wait. To me this is the best thing watching the kids have so much fun and learing at the same time. The action here in SO is hot right now so they will get the tail end of it. Should be good.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Im really not a fan of youth gun hunt at all. Seems like the deer become very skiddish after that and the big bucks go nocturnal. This could be your last week for the big boys. I believe it should be held the weekend before normal gun season


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Went last night and had a 6 pointer to my left before I could even get my release on. Saw 3 does after that and then about 150 yards away on the edge of the woods I watched a big buck..10 pt chasing a doe around hard for 20 minutes or so. I kept praying she'd run back into the woods and give me a chance at calling him in but it never happened.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

flyin2jz said:


> Im really not a fan of youth gun hunt at all. Seems like the deer become very skiddish after that and the big bucks go nocturnal. This could be your last week for the big boys. I believe it should be held the weekend before normal gun season


The woods I hunt is private and I'm the only one with permission so I like to be out there in hopes of a big buck getting pushed from a near by woods. The woods I hunt is surrounded by about 5 other sections of woods...with in a 1 to 1.5 mile radius. Now if I see trespassers, then that's a different story. That happened 2 years ago.


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

flyin2jz said:


> Im really not a fan of youth gun hunt at all. Seems like the deer become very skiddish after that and the big bucks go nocturnal. This could be your last week for the big boys. I believe it should be held the weekend before normal gun season


Well considering that we have over 650 acres to hunt that is all family owned and we family is all that gets to hunt that is not an issue. Now I can see your point if someone takes their kids out and hunt deer like rabbits and have the deer running all around but not the case here. And plus they gun hunt the youth season thats it. The rest of the year is archery. Usually during the regular gun season we are all out making sure people are not tresspassing on our food plots and out land. We are close to Wayne National so we get some knuckle heads that can't read every year.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

flyin2jz said:


> Im really not a fan of youth gun hunt at all. Seems like the deer become very skiddish after that and the big bucks go nocturnal. This could be your last week for the big boys. I believe it should be held the weekend before normal gun season


this is a rut update board. Lets not get a bunch of Chit stirred up!!!!


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

seeing some bucks chaseing in the field last night on my way home. i think this change of wheather is really getting them worked up and should be good all the way till gun season. its going to be weird wearing orange this weekend and still have the bow in hand good luck to all


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Working from home today, just had a real nice 10-pointer walk through my backyard, nose to the ground, about 20 minutes ago - 10:30 or so. I have been hunting this deer for the past month, missed him about a week and a half ago. I think they are starting to get active, gonna need some raingear this afternoon. I had a buck cross 48 in front of my truck last night, acted like he didnt even know there was a car comin, nose to the ground following does. I think the time is now to be in the stand. Wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah its hot right now with the rut. I hate work, its dark when I get home. Gotta take vacation or just hunt the weekends. I'm retired but still work? :sad:


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry not tryin to stir people up. Think of it as getting guys motivated to hunt this week.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

got thusday off and friday, i will be out hope its better than the past 3 weeks, will try to give my shift away so i can have sunday off as well! good luck to all


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Saw 8 from the stand last night, all does and yearlings. Right at dark, I heard a chase through the woods below me, they were all over that hillside. Never did see what was chasing what. Several scrapes and rubs still showing up. :thumbs_up


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

jonj480 said:


> Working from home today, just had a real nice 10-pointer walk through my backyard, nose to the ground, about 20 minutes ago - 10:30 or so. I have been hunting this deer for the past month, missed him about a week and a half ago. I think they are starting to get active, gonna need some raingear this afternoon. I had a buck cross 48 in front of my truck last night, acted like he didnt even know there was a car comin, nose to the ground following does. I think the time is now to be in the stand. Wish I didn't have to work.


Where on 48? I hunted off 48 near Lower Springboro Pike.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

pegasis0066 said:


> Where on 48? I hunted off 48 near Lower Springboro Pike.


On the border of Maineville and Hamilton Township, just past the CVS and Walgreens, in between all those developments right there. I am out a few miles east of there.


----------



## 4arms (Aug 13, 2008)

All this talk about things picking back up is making me itch... It was quiet Sunday-Tuesday. Seems the boys are getting back on patrol. I guess I'll have to pack up and head out sooner.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Farmer friend from Knox co just called me, said the bucks where running wild. Saw 4 different bucks running does between 9:00am and 11:00am. :thumbs_up


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

can anyone around pike county tell me what the corn situation is? It was almost all still standing 2 weeks ago and the huntin was tough. I really want to get back up there before gun season comes back in but if the corn is still up it really hurts where I'm at. Any info would be great:thumbs_up


----------



## todd2002 (Nov 1, 2007)

*poachers*

hunted shawnee and seen more poachers with guns than deer. i think there is a real problem with poaching on public land in southern ohio. 
the buck that i saw all week were 1.5 yr old 6 pointers and non hot does. nov. 6th -12th. no acorns either. late frost killed them.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice 8 pter chased two does across road in front of me today 8 ish.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I spent all day yesterday in my stand in the cedar thicket and this morning. Yesterday I seen a 8 pointer 130's at 9:30am and a 9 pointer at 1130 then at 12:30 had a big old doe walk by with nothing behind her. I have private land that no one hunts but me and around my land is all private also that no one hunts. I have seen some really big bucks this year and none are chasing doe's or interested in a grunt call. Last year during gun season is when I seen a lot if chasing and big boys so I hope it works out that way again because I been trying to get this monster and its always 60 yards one way or the other lol.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Have u been seeing much rutting action on lower springboro rd. I hunt off 73 and 48. I saw a couple bucks with does on lowerspringboro the other night while I was looking for the farmer that farms the land beside where I hunt now. Been seeing more action 75 yds across a bean field than on the property I have permission to hunt. I know his name and where he lives just can't catch up to him. Will try tonight after hunting tonight. Rain should have him at home.


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Had a P&Y 8pt mount a doe 50 yds in front of me today. Then she proceeds to walk right thru my shooting lane at 20yds and I KNOW he's comin' too! Well, right before he presents me with a "chip shot" he decides he's gonna start chasing her again and takes off!! NO shot. After that had a 6pt and 4pt come down the same trail after her. today was HOT!! Only rut activity I've seen so far. This happened at 11 am


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jaspervtec (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ohio rut southeast*

I'm from NY just left SE Ohio lots of sign but because lack of rain. Most sign is old.... 110 pics in camera all but four were at night .camera was out from 10th_14th. Saw one doe for every ten bu ks. Temp was mid. 60s all week.


----------



## jaspervtec (Jun 27, 2007)

Shot 140in eight mid day at 1:15. Tea times were the best.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm hunting off SR 42 Spring Valley. I haven't seen any chasing yet.Was out tonight, saw one doe across the field and one young buck on the way out. I did see a fresh rub near a bedding area, plan on hunting that in the morning. Hope it's not to wet:smile:


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

*NW Ohio Timeline*

Sat after the wife gets back from work I have 2 hours. Sun I have all day. Next week I visit the relatives. No hunting. This is my time. I will get my buck. Hunt hard. Good Luck to all!:thumbs_up


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunted tonight in the rain, saw a mature doe with her button buck and yearling doe. They were all together. Jumped a yearling doe that was by herself on the way in and saw 2 fresh rubs also. Post rut is coming very very soon!!!!


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Are u guys still rattleling I have tried a few times with no results. How often are u doing it.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Last night I sat in a ground blind that has been brushed in good and has been set up for weeks. It's on the edge of a thicket next to a hardwoods and a large CRP field and I didn't see a deer. It was raining so hard that I figure the deer were bedded down. Back at it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

helix33 said:


> Last night I sat in a ground blind that has been brushed in good and has been set up for weeks. It's on the edge of a thicket next to a hardwoods and a large CRP field and I didn't see a deer. It was raining so hard that I figure the deer were bedded down. Back at it tonight or tomorrow.


Way to keep at it helix33! 

Hopefully our persistence pays off, at least for one of us I hope! I'm off Fri-Tuesday, so I'll be hitting it hard everyday.

Good luck!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

nstrut said:


> Way to keep at it helix33!
> 
> Hopefully our persistence pays off, at least for one of us I hope! I'm off Fri-Tuesday, so I'll be hitting it hard everyday.
> 
> Good luck!


You to buddy. I'm sore and becoming tired, my wife is becoming agitated and I really regret passing a buck at 20 yds in October. It was right at dark and to most people this deer was a shooter, but because of the low light conditions I couldn't tell exactly how good he was and at that ponit in the season I didn't want to use my tag, especially if the deer wasn't the class of deer I was hunting. If I had it to do it again it would be game over for him but that's the way it goes and why it's called hunting.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

In my stand at 6:00 this morning on the edge of a bedding area with lots of fresh rubs. Hunted til 9:30...didn't see anything. Gotta go to work...


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

helix33 said:


> You to buddy. I'm sore and becoming tired, my wife is becoming agitated and I really regret passing a buck at 20 yds in October. It was right at dark and to most people this deer was a shooter, but because of the low light conditions I couldn't tell exactly how good he was and at that ponit in the season I didn't want to use my tag, especially if the deer wasn't the class of deer I was hunting. If I had it to do it again it would be game over for him but that's the way it goes and why it's called hunting.


you will get one man


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

It has been weird lately, hard to tell if the rut is late, or it happened at night and I just missed it. I have been out about every day for the past 3 weeks chasin after a beautiful deer I have on my property. Seems no matter where I am, I am 50 yards from where I need to be....


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

*?*

has anyone seen any deer out in the fields when there on there way home from work or anything?


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

is it worth going out saturday? what going on guys?


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

Having trouble finding time to hunt with wife working extra job and kids so I just keep shooting and prepare for when I can get out. I did see a nice pretty good 8 Wed. morning in the drizzle just walking across the middle of a cut corn field. Looked fairly wide with shortish tines. Then Thur. morning I saw another smaller 8 hounding a couple of does in some cut corn. He was on one doe pretty hard. That's it though. Haven't seen near as much activity as I usually do coming home in the mornings...I work third shift. 

I may try to get out Sat. morning with my orange on even though it's youth weekend. Maybe they'll have them moving.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

went out today franklin county and saw nothing at all, kinda windy out but nothing to report but gun shots again, the property im on usually has activity, since i use too live there but this is a weird season i must say. rut must have happened at night maybe? hell i don't know as far as chasing and stuff i've seen JACK SQUAT!!!!!!


----------



## civicwolf (Nov 4, 2009)

i am looking to go out tomorrow morning and was wondering if you guys think that the bucks are starting to bed in the bedding areas with the does and not really moving much. (lock down). Do you think they are still chasing in NW ohio?


----------



## civicwolf (Nov 4, 2009)

last sat. i went out and saw a 140 class buck hot on a small doe. he was not but 5 steps behind her and she was in a dead sprint, got out of the stand and then saw a smaller buck chasing another doe as i was driving off.


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Greene County
Last Sunday at 0730 had a large buck leading a doe through the middle of large cut bean field. Buck would move off about 15 yards and turn back and stare at the doe. They doe would take a long time to approach the buck. Every time the doe would get close the buck would walk off. It took them about 15 minutes to cover the first 200 yards. A couple of times the doe or buck would run in a playful circle. Eventually the doe got a little skitish and they trotted another 600 yards to the road. Anybody else experience a buck leading a doe?

Monday saw a large 8 pt buck trailing a doe. They stopped running right in between my two shooting lanes. The doe cautiously covered the next 10 yards. It took here about 10 minutes to cover the 10 yards. The doe held up just short of my shooting lane. Eventually the buck got tired of waiting on the doe to move and he started to trot toward her. I thought the doe would take a couple of steps and give me a 30 yd broadside shot at the buck. Instead the doe quickly turned 180 and started working the trees trying to spot anything out of place. After another 5 minutes she bolted and the buck followed. Also saw two mink, peregrine falcon and jumped some quail.

Also on Monday saw a buck playing with two does for a while before they all bounded off through the CRP NWSG. They hit the open field and ran do east for a couple of hundred yards and then cut north for 300 yds till they hit the road. There was traffic so they headed west along the road for a 100yds, spun 180, headed east along the road, and then reversed their path and came back to the CRP.

Tuesday I found a dead buck in my pond and had to drag it out. See picture of buck in my pond. Later that evening I had a 30yd broadside shot at a buck just as big, but I rushed the shot and missed.

Wednesday was rainy and windy. Didn't see anything

Thursday morning had to go in to work. Evening spooked two deer getting down from my stand at last light.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

obh1 said:


> Greene County
> Last Sunday at 0730 had a large buck leading a doe through the middle of large cut bean field. Buck would move off about 15 yards and turn back and stare at the doe. They doe would take a long time to approach the buck. Every time the doe would get close the buck would walk off. It took them about 15 minutes to cover the first 200 yards. A couple of times the doe or buck would run in a playful circle. Eventually the doe got a little skitish and they trotted another 600 yards to the road. Anybody else experience a buck leading a doe?
> 
> Monday saw a large 8 pt buck trailing a doe. They stopped running right in between my two shooting lanes. The doe cautiously covered the next 10 yards. It took here about 10 minutes to cover the 10 yards. The doe held up just short of my shooting lane. Eventually the buck got tired of waiting on the doe to move and he started to trot toward her. I thought the doe would take a couple of steps and give me a 30 yd broadside shot at the buck. Instead the doe quickly turned 180 and started working the trees trying to spot anything out of place. After another 5 minutes she bolted and the buck followed. Also saw two mink, peregrine falcon and jumped some quail.
> ...


what happened to that guy?


----------



## civicwolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you know if the buck was hit with bow? So the bucks are still moving good?


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

civicwolf said:


> Do you know if the buck was hit with bow? So the bucks are still moving good?


Since I was interested in getting back in the woods, I didn't do a thurough check. At a quick glance I did not see any entrance/exit wounds.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Warren county was slow for me today. Hunted from 6am to about 11 and didn't even see a squirrel. Then went out tonight from 2-6 and nothing again. Not even my usual does that come thru every night at 5:30 on the dot. If it's 2 minutes later I know they aren't coming. Really weird lime they have a watch on. I'm getting discouraged with the lack of deer. I don't understand.


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

After spending almost two weeks in the woods (November 6 - 17) and being with a lot of other hunters who were also out. With the warm weather the rut
seemed to happen early in the morning then after about 3:30 - 4:00pm. Things really seemed to heat up about Nov. 10 with everybody seeing nice deer early and late (the wind wasn't helping from the hurricane on the east coast). I had multiple bucks come in to deer scents at that time with chasing early and late. I killed an 8 point on Nov 13 and a couple more were taken by the S Carolina and Tennesee boys about the same time (1 was a 155 incher green). After that I turkey hunted and checked out new areas and saw bucks running does early and late but the killer was when I drove 2 1/2 hours home to the suburbs 1 mile from my house was a monster 10 point standing in a driveway at 11:30 am in the morning with traffic going by he just stood there in a daze like he didn't even see the cars that was Nov. 17 so if that isn't the rut I don't know what is.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

Mathews solocam said:


> has anyone seen any deer out in the fields when there on there way home from work or anything?


 I pick up up a large coffee and drive around mornings I'm late getting up, or don't care to hunt. Usually around 9:30 am. Saw most of the movement around here the first week of Nov. and after this many years it's usually the 1st week of Nov. here in lorain co.

Really I should be hunting harder, this is just one of those years my hearts not in it 100% along with a cold/flu the 4 days vacation I had. I'll be 52 soon and it's a bit harder working afternoons going to bed at 2- 3:00 am and getting up at 6.


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone in S. Ohio want to comment about activity? I just walked a treeline yesterday and counted almost 30 rubs and scrapes, without looking very hard. Most looked pretty fresh. I'd been going down in the woods all this time (lot's of fresh sign there, too) but could move my blind if I could figure out where and when.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Well went ou in Delaware Co. this morning and seen 1 little 8 pnt, left at 10 and seen a 120/130 8 runnninh in the feild, 1 trail cam had "0" pics, heading out now and chking another cam, still corn standing, good luck youths be safe and bow guys/girls dont foget your orange.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

arrowgrrl said:


> Anyone in S. Ohio want to comment about activity? I just walked a treeline yesterday and counted almost 30 rubs and scrapes, without looking very hard. Most looked pretty fresh. I'd been going down in the woods all this time (lot's of fresh sign there, too) but could move my blind if I could figure out where and when.


The deer are starting to move again and are going into the trolling pase of the rut. Hunt close to bedding areas in the morning and food sources in the evening. Also concentrate on travel areas that connect the bedding areas with the food source. Brushy fence line areas seperating crop fields from CRP fields are very productive during the trolling phase as is setting up downwind of a heavy trail in the middle of a CRP field in a brushed in ground blind. From here until the start of gun season should be good.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw a 120's class 8 point tonight seeking does on the edge of a small hardwoods that borders a corn field on one side and a crp field on the other.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

arrowgrrl said:


> Anyone in S. Ohio want to comment about activity? I just walked a treeline yesterday and counted almost 30 rubs and scrapes, without looking very hard. Most looked pretty fresh. I'd been going down in the woods all this time (lot's of fresh sign there, too) but could move my blind if I could figure out where and when.


I think its still kicking pretty good. Ive seen some good bucks on their feet at 2pm the last 3 sits Ive done. One was pushing a doe around and the other two cruising. Ive heard a lot of vocalizations this year, probably more that I can remember in years past. I plan on pulling a long sit tomorrow, hoping the youth will keep'em moving


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone have some input for me on what calls/rattling might be workin the in the next couple days. I plan on going out tomorrow early afternoon and stayin out the rest of the day, hopefully Sunday morning also.

Any ideas I appreciate...


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

tim1676 said:


> Anyone have some input for me on what calls/rattling might be workin the in the next couple days. I plan on going out tomorrow early afternoon and stayin out the rest of the day, hopefully Sunday morning also.
> 
> Any ideas I appreciate...


I like to hit them with a grunt and see what reaction I get first. If they dont respond to that I'll hit them with a hot doe bleat ( The can call) if that dont work I'll give him a snort wheeze. Rattling wont work right now for you. Always grunt first and see how he reacts to that. If he acts skiddish to the grunt nothing is going to work. It's all about reading his body language and figuring out what to do next. Good luck!!!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*bump*

I have not been seeing alot last few days. But 2 buddies on one farm I hunt and another local have seen mature bucks with does regulary last 2-3 days, and a couple cruising. I had a 130 8 sent check some scrapes on Monday but nothing mature after. I think this weekend will be good.


----------



## derek4real_17 (Jun 21, 2009)

I swear the rut hasn't started in SE Ohio yet. Its been hot wet and windy


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

You just hav'nt looked under the rite rock yet........ It's slow this year that heat from the 12th to the 17th slowed it up....this is just a wierd rut hunt hard


----------



## derek4real_17 (Jun 21, 2009)

buckstopper19pt said:


> You just hav'nt looked under the rite rock yet........ It's slow this year that heat from the 12th to the 17th slowed it up....this is just a wierd rut hunt hard


I've been hunting my arse off. Coulda killed a ton of dinks and does but I had nice encounter with a big 8 that has kinda set the bar for me. I drew on the SOB twice. First time I had a tree limb on my bow limb and the second time he came at me fast and I couldn't get him to stop


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I think the peak has already came and with the warm weather I think they held up untill night time. For the last couple of weeks I've been seeing a lot of but heavy bucks and none could care less about a grunt and thats the first time I have seen that on my land. I'm in the SW ohio and two weeks ago I seen a big 10 leading a doe into a thicket, Never seen a buck lead on my land either.
I'm headed out this morning to see if I can get the one I have my eyes on. He is a MONSTER 12 that looks like a mule deer!


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't remember a slow year like this one. The deer just arn't moving during tree stand time.


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*youth gun season......................*

opens in couple hours!my son is jacked up.

everybody make sure you wear your orange and be safe,future hunters will be in the woods with you today!

deer activity this year here in higland county is weird as hell,see lots of fresh rubs and scrapes and just a couple of smaller bucks.but BOTH farms we have permission to hunt just now got theyre corn out of field so for us i thinks its gonna start heating up


----------



## BigRig18Pt (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey all, Iv been following this page for a few weeks now and thought it was time to get in. I’m a truck driver and cover a lot of miles in a day, mostly Ohio but some Ind., KY, ECT... IM always watching the fields and since the leaves have fallen I can see back into the woods also. I occasionally watch the road too .The first week of Nov. was very active, I saw bucks day and night, most were smaller bucks but some nice ones. A few of the night views were almost too close for comfort! The last two weeks almost every day I have seen some kind of midday activity with bucks an does. Some chasing but mostly a buck a doe just standing out in an open field. also lone bucks in kinda brushy but open areas checking scrapes or rubbing. I would say 10am/1pm. Remember those deer don’t leave the woods and go home at 9am,they are homeless, there out there 24/7. Well just a few words from an old-timer that’s been there done that. I enjoy reading about your hunts, go get the big ones and keep the stories coming. 
P.S.: I got mine Oct 10th, my first/only time out this year. Saw three bucks and of course the smallest one gave me a shot, the whole hunt took about 1 hr.very intense hour though. Ill go back an get a doe or two when room in freezer


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Live update from the blind: franklin co.

I haven't seen a thing this morning. Saw 10 yesterday by this time but a big 0 for today. Heard about half a dozen shots from the youth of Ohio but that's it. 


Micky

Ps will update if things improve. GO BUCKS


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Took my 15 year old brother in law out and we saw 5 does all together at 8 am. He had a 50 yard shot through a bunch of thick crap and didnt take the shot. Thats all we saw. Hunted till 10. He was wore out from hanging out till midnight with his girlfriend. LOL


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw the first real aggressive chasing that I've seen the whole rut tonight with multiple bucks and does involved. Next week should be great.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

helix33 said:


> I saw the first real aggressive chasing that I've seen the whole rut tonight with multiple bucks and does involved. Next week should be great.


What time was all that...?


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

*NW Ohio Maumee Forest*

got a few hours in today...late...3pm until sunset...didn't see anything...caught a glimpse...but nothing to shoot at...back out in the morning....going all day....hope the young hunters send something my way....lol....good luck to all...hunt hard.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

Seen a nice 9 this morning and that was it, Back out this evening didn't see anything but 10min before dark I had two bucks fighting in the cedars. They didn't fight long just 10sec if that. It was real fast but hard and loud.


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

Was out this morning until 11 or so. Saw 5 does grouped up and walk by around 830. As Ii was getting ready to get out of the stand, 2 bucks came in within 20yds behind a thicket. One was a 4 pt and the other a 10pt. The 4 pt walked out but the 10 pt stayed behind the brush, another larger 4 pt came in and also walked out. Never could get a shot at the 10. Another guy I hunt with came down a field edge to be nosy and spooked the 10. Thats just how things have gone for me this year. I've had 3 close encounters with shooter bucks and something has gone wrong each time.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Hunted this evening in the thicket................saw 2 doe's(mother and young one) come by at about 4:30. 15 min before dark, 7 more does came past headed for the field. No bucks seen. 

Most deer i've seen all year.:smile: 

A friend shot a 2 1/2 year old 8 last night, in WVa.................tarsle glands were white and barely stunk:dontknow:

Going to sleep in in the morning and hunt the thicket tomorrow evening again.(evening stand) Has to be a buck around with that many doe's.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

I was out this evening up here in lorain c. deader than a door nail. It's always the same here 1st week Nov. nothing has changed in 20 + years, after that you might catch that buck lookin for another Doe when he finishes with the last!


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Yesterday I didn't see anything, and since my wife and I were having people over for the game I got out of the blind at 10 so I could run some errands. Of course, twenty five minutes later two does walk right past. I already have one waiting for me at the butcher shop so I wasn't going to shoot a doe but that just seems to be the way this year is working out.


micky

back at it about 20 min.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

tim1676 said:


> What time was all that...?


Around 5:00 pm


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Last Sunday morning I saw a couple nice sizzed bucks, out of shooting range. When I got down I investigated...found a nice fresh rub line. So I moved a stand to that area. I haven't seen either of these two bucks since last Sunday, I haven't seen any shooter bucks all this past week.

Suposed I moved those bucks out by placing a stand in that area, or have the bucks hooked up with does and are not moving right now

Any input, I'm all ears...

Thanks


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow!!!!!:thumbs_do:thumbs_do Hunted last night for 3 hours this morning 3 1/2. 0 deer seen!!!!! Always seems like there is a 2 or 3 day dead period before post rut trolling starts.


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

*Maumee State Forest NW OH*

out this morning at sunrise...didn't see a thing....take that back, two guys set up about 200 yards behind me, they didn't glass me until after they set up - then they moved, another guy got scared or something...was out of his ground cover kicking at the dirt?????...don't know what spooked him....after answering nature's call....sat another 3 hours....nothing.

Any NW hunters out there? Tiffen Wildlife area?...Fulton co ?...Lucas?...behuler?....


----------



## Irishguysb03 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all...new to AT here...Anybody hunting in Guernsey County or close to it? I live up in NW Ohio but have been down hunting private land near Salt Fork pretty much every weekend since opening day...I saw absolutely NO deer this weekend while on stand! I had been seeing pretty good buck movement from Holloween weekend all the way up until last weekend...then absolutely nothing this weekend! The first weekend of November I saw several bucks in full-out chasing mode, the second weekend I saw 4 or 5 good bucks out cruising around (no does with them), and then no movement at all this weekend. Similar experiences for anybody else? 

I'm hoping the activity picks back up a bit over Thanksgiving! I think we need some cold weather!


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

this morning heard two bucks fighting and around 8 had a doe come by who bleated once.


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

I saw two solo bucks on Saturday. Here is one of them.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

obh1 said:


> I saw two solo bucks on Saturday. Here is one of them.


Wow!!!
Congrats!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

obh1 said:


> I saw two solo bucks on Saturday. Here is one of them.


That's a sweet buck buddy congrats!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 7, 2007)

been hunting in morrow county seen alot of does called in a small 8pt at 630 am to dark to shoot and wasnt big enough deer moving at night we have seen 30 does and last night about 30 mins before dark i seen deer move out into corn field small buck and does most feeding and if any rutting going on its at night not freshing up scrapes rutt has played out here was on first 2 weeks of nov should pick back up end of nov and first 2 weeks of december and then u add then yeny angs that cutt wood ride quads all over and people rattling that sounds like somebody slamming sticks together and the deer arent gonna move thats the way my season has gone its sucked as far as big bucks goes


----------



## mudwizer45044 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hunted 11 hours Thursday and 9 hours Friday and did not see a thing. I was set up on thicket and rub line Thursday and hunted 2 close funnels/pinch points Friday.. no does or bucks were present even at 500 yds. Frustrated and eager to fill buck tag in Cinci/Dayton area.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Dead woods in NE Ohio over weekend. Had boy out for youth sat morn, sat eve, and sunday morn. Saw zero deer from a usually productive area. Bucks must be locked down & does are laying low. About all i can figure.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Hunted all day Saturday in Ross Co. Ran into a hunter that shot a deer while his youth was back at the truck with Mom. But thats a different story :angry:. Didn't see a deer all day other than the dead one taken by the 30 year old youth........

All day in Jackson county on Sunday. Saw two young bucks sparing with a doe with them and a descent 8 point trolling the edge of the field behind me. In the morning and in the evening just a young 4 point cruising about 4:30


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice buck!!!!! His neck still looks all swelled up.


obh1 said:


> I saw two solo bucks on Saturday. Here is one of them.


----------



## derek4real_17 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think that all the deer moved to West Virginia


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

slackster said:


> Hunted all day Saturday in Ross Co. Ran into a hunter that shot a deer while his youth was back at the truck with Mom. But thats a different story :angry:. Didn't see a deer all day other than the dead one taken by the 30 year old youth........
> 
> All day in Jackson county on Sunday. Saw two young bucks sparing with a doe with them and a descent 8 point trolling the edge of the field behind me. In the morning and in the evening just a young 4 point cruising about 4:30


so was there guy out there acting like his son shot it but it was really him that shot it :thumbs_do


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Took my 16 year old out Saturday and Sunday and didn't see a thing. The spot we went, it was the first time I have ever sit two days and didn't see a deer, ever. There is alot of corn still standing around us and the only field that has picked corn there were 15 slickheads in it Saturday, never seen any antlers at all. The field was 500 yards from where we were hunting. Slow season.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rut*

2nd full moon after fall equinox was Nov 2nd, count 20 days past that and start getting ready for the Rut.

You guys should really start seeing some good bucks this week and the next 2weeks after.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

DirtNapTV said:


> 2nd full moon after fall equinox was Nov 2nd, count 20 days past that and start getting ready for the Rut.
> 
> You guys should really start seeing some good bucks this week and the next 2weeks after.


I hope your right, because i haven't seen a rut yet.


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope you are correct. Last night I saw a nice buck with four does and he was eating corn next to them but didn't try with any of them. Hopefully it is just late this year.


Micky


----------



## marston (Nov 5, 2009)

*Daughter's first buck*

She is 7 and took her 7-point with a .410 in Jefferson County on Saturday. I don't know who was more excited. A trophy in our book!!!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

marston said:


> She is 7 and took her 7-point with a .410 in Jefferson County on Saturday. I don't know who was more excited. A trophy in our book!!!


A Trophy for sure! Congrats to your daughter on that awesome buck.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

marston said:


> She is 7 and took her 7-point with a .410 in Jefferson County on Saturday. I don't know who was more excited. A trophy in our book!!!


That is a great pic and a proud hunter! Congrats!!


----------



## jayb (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rut Activity*

Shot a doe on Friday evening in Perry County. She was being tended to by a mature buck. By that , I mean he was close by grunting a little. Other than that, they were both kind of feeding around. When I shot her he actually chased her and starte dgrunting a bit. Once she hit the dirt he got out of there. I guess he did not want to cease the oppurtunity!


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I hate to tell ya but the rut was about Nov-2 and the post is gonna hit during gun season.
The last week and half has been lock down and dead. All the scrapes are starting to get freshen up now after being dried up and covered with leafs.
I hung a new stand on Sunday over in a field with a lot of stickers and cedars so I will stay out till opening day of gun season.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I got an idea, why dont you guys all write a book???? You have the rut to a science, you have their patterns to a science, and most on this thread still haven't killed a damn deer.

We should have this thread about facts not opinions. EVERY area of Ohio is different.And every state as well

No offenseRut on.........


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

bowmanhunter said:


> I got an idea, why dont you guys all write a book???? You have the rut to a science, you have their patterns to a science, and most on this thread still haven't killed a damn deer.
> 
> We should have this thread about facts not opinions. EVERY area of Ohio is different.And every state as well
> 
> No offenseRut on.........


This Ohio Rut Update thread has been going on for a few years now and is really helpful if you are interested in what is going on in the state. If you read through it, you'll see that many in the NE part of the state said the rut was in full swing while the SW part of the state was dead. Every area is different and this thread helps to know what's going on around you.

I don't think anyone is trying to be a know it all. As far as guys not even shooting bucks on this thread, it all depends on what you're looking for. I've passed up 19 different bucks this year so far because I am not looking to kill anything less than 130". I've had a couple close calls personally, but it just hasn't happened for me yet.

There is only one fact that you have to worry about. You can't kill them from the couch. That is a fact. 

Sorry if you're not enjoying this thread. Many of us are.:smile:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

nstrut said:


> This Ohio Rut Update thread has been going on for a few years now and is really helpful if you are interested in what is going on in the state.


yes sir I have been in the threads for years



nstrut said:


> There is only one fact that you have to worry about. You can't kill them from the couch. That is a fact.


That I'll agree with


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

ok...fact:smile:

I talked to a local State Hwy Patrol (Marion cty post) on Sunday and he is a bowhunter at heart.....he was crushed on three deer/car collisions last week...two 11pts, one 10pt....all monster deer....all at night.

Yesterday while driving around the Delaware Wildlife Area I watched a real nice 10pt dog a doe in bean stubble for well over an hour...3pm in the afternoon. He never did get her mounted, not for lack of effort though.

Saturday (Crawford cty) my brother in law saw a nice 10pt hearding 10 doe at 9am behind his house and he said they seemed receptive to him.

So ya...they seem to be running all day at this point


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok heres another than:smile:

I saw 31 deer this morning between 6:55am and 10:30am

It's only getting better till guns fly monday(lol)


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Peak breeding was Nov 10th to 22nd according to Charles A. I agree too. I saw alot of chasing from Oct 30th to Nov 8th. Post rut will be Nov 23rd to about the 30th. Good luck and this is just my opinion.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

bowmanhunter said:


> Ok heres another than:smile:
> 
> I saw 31 deer this morning between 6:55am and 10:30am
> 
> It's only getting better till guns fly monday(lol)


Who is this guy???? Chuck Adams wana be. You come on here and dog everyone for their opinions and now you say you saw 31 deer. Get real buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

bowmanhunter said:


> Ok heres another than:smile:
> 
> I saw 31 deer this morning between 6:55am and 10:30am
> 
> It's only getting better till guns fly monday(lol)


Hey DJ, what time you want me to meet you this weekend? :wink: Man, my woods have been dead the last two weeks. Hopefully they will pick back up soon.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I have also pass on a lot of bucks because I keep seeing a 170+ on my land. Its funny how he said we all haven't killed anything yet but the truth is, a deer hunter at heart will wait all year for that one monster that he or she has seen. It kills me how some people will take anything that walks by them. You can look back a couple of pages of my deer I have taken.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Seen a nice 10 point (same as last year) behind my house bumpin two does around Saturday morning/early afternoon...estimated it to be about a 350 yard shot....just outside my 'comfortable' range...
bawahahahahahahaha 
:set1_rolf2:


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was taking my garbage out tonight, had a nice buck chasin a group of does across our yard into the field. Took the grunt call outside and called him in a little closer, also had another one comin in from the other side of the house! Of course it was 7:00 and too late to shoot. They FINALLY took the corn down across the street, starting to see deer again. 

I don't blame the farmers, he tried to cut it a couple of weeks ago and the ground was so wet he was putting foot deep ruts in his field. Maybe the rut happened a little late?


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

Jamesjgt said:


> I have also pass on a lot of bucks because I keep seeing a 170+ on my land. Its funny how he said we all haven't killed anything yet but the truth is, a deer hunter at heart will wait all year for that one monster that he or she has seen. It kills me how some people will take anything that walks by them. You can look back a couple of pages of my deer I have taken.


i agree 100% percent


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I shot my first buck with a bow tonight. It was 37 yards, through the back part of the shoulder blade, in the lungs and passed through. The deer ran about 125 yards (right towards my house) and piled up. This might be the buck I posted a crappy pic of earlier. I am guessing in the 120s but wouldn't be surprised if it goes in the low 130s. Is it the biggest deer I have seen on my land? No. But I am still happy as could be. Now it is time to finish filling doe tags. I will post pics tomorrow, I am tired.  Had my wife try to come out and take a photo of me with the deer but she got about 30 yards from the deer, said "I can't do this" and started getting weepy. I am not going to push it so my photos kind of suck.

I have not seen a single bit of rutting before tonight. This buck chased a doe who ran off then came back to my corn pile. He was interested but she wanted nothing to do with him. He also stunk when cleaning, not horrible bad but there was some odor. There were a few does that came out at 5.30 on the button, he came out maybe 10 minutes after that. I think this weekend and gun season are going to be good; just my opinion.

I am hunting in Franklin County and can see planes land at Port Columbus.


Micky


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Been dead her in Lake County will go out again tonight. NE Ohio. 
Already got my buck Nov.8th and two doe Oct19th just trying to fill my last urban tag.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Saw my first real chasing today. I'm off working keeping my daughter who has strep (lucky her) and was looking at a decent 8 pt bedding down in the corn stubble behind my house. I did not see a doe anywhere around. I look over to the adjoining feild and see one heck of a buck chasing a doe across a wide open field. He was several hundred yards off, but his body dwarfed that of the doe. That was at about 10:50am. Maybe something will work out for the good this weekend.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Well here in Warren county it's been dead for me. Been out 3 nights in a row and this morning and haven't seen anything. Not even my usual does that come thru. I hope I haven't done something to spook them off. I'm starting to get down and not confident. Too many hours in the stand and no decent bucks all season. Wife laughs at me now when I get up early to hunt.


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got back in and did not see a thing. But before I went hunting I was at The Gunrunner and saw 2 bucks and 4 doe in a field in Burton..
Going out to some Akron water shed property in the A.M. will see


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wont be able to hunt till Friday A.M. Hopefully the post rut is in full swing by then. Wow it's been a dead last 7 days for everyone!!!!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Guys seeing bigger bucks laying in the middle of fields with does quite regularly the last four days. Had a huge 160 class typical try to cross the road in front of me about an hour ago. Buddy of mine also almost hit a big boy tonight. He crossed the road with his nose to the ground. Two cold fronts moving through in the next two days and the bigger bucks are on their feet in my area.

I'm not a gun hunter, and I'm off work from tomorrow morning through Sunday, so hopefully I can connect on a bruiser before then. On a positive note, I shot my buck last year on Thanksgiving day, so don't give up yet.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Went out tonight, got in my stand about 3:45. Had three does come out close by, around 5:00. Saw another doe across the field, by herself, about the same time. About 5:20 a nice 8 pt came out in the field, opposite corner from where I was, watched him til dark. I tried the grunt and bleet but didn't get anywhere with him. He did't seem interested in the does, just eating the whole time I watched. 

At least I saw some movement tonight, hopefully it continues...:teeth:


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I shot this one in Meigs county Nov 21st. Two days before I saw a mature buck tending a doe and mount her twice, and the day before that I saw another big one tending. I shot this buck at noon after a bigger buck kicked him off the ridge next to me.


----------



## marston (Nov 5, 2009)

I shot this one in Meigs county Nov 21st. Two days before I saw a mature buck tending a doe and mount her twice, and the day before that I saw another big one tending. I shot this buck at noon after a bigger buck kicked him off the ridge next to me. 

Beautiful buck. Congrats!!!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

My brother and nephew were in Southern Illinois Friday, Saturday and Sunday the 21st through the 22nd and they said bucks were chasing does everywhere. I haven't been out since last Saturday when I reported the first chasing of the season I had seen but I'm confident it's on. My brothers 14 year old step daughter killed a nice 140's class 9 point Sunday during the youth hunt her very first time ever hunting and yes the buck was chasing does. For anyone who though it was over think again. The rut is a marathon and hunting should be good up into the gun season.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Someone made the comment about post rut. I did not see the first rut and i hunted nov. 7-14. I think it is just now getting underway.


----------



## JN017808 (May 11, 2007)

I think most were bred the first week.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Buckblood said:


> I shot this one in Meigs county Nov 21st. Two days before I saw a mature buck tending a doe and mount her twice, and the day before that I saw another big one tending. I shot this buck at noon after a bigger buck kicked him off the ridge next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat's............that's a fine looking buck.


----------



## Carpn (Oct 8, 2004)

IMO the first week of Nov was great...Once we got close to the double digit days of Nov alot of breeding was taking place and mature deer movement was low. Now we are on the tail end of peak breeding and should see alot more big deer movement in the woods.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

going out turkey day morning maybe thier will be more movement where im at, got friday off too, morning and all day friday, just hope the big boys are out searching for the last does that did not come into estrous yet!


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Was at Akron water shed and saw one small buck but saw alot of scraps.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I went out this morning and didn't see anything, will be out there in the morning.

Anyone still rattling?



Tim


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't think rattling would be too bad of an idea right now, especially if you're near standing corn. With most does bred and bucks trolling, a fighting sequence can mean only one thing... a battle for a receptive doe. This might bring in the bigger bucks right now as well as scare away some of the smaller bucks that have been getting their arse's kicked recently. I wouldn't go full bore all out aggresive though. Keep in mind that these bucks are now tired and worn down. A little light rattling would probably be sufficient.

Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

I to am still lost in the rut thing. Begining of november seen lots of little bucks chasing, with no receptive doe. Then seen a few of the same bucks cruising but seen very few doe. During this time I seen three (2 in one spot and 1 in another spot) shooters were I hunt. The two were clashing pretty good right at dark. That was November 10 if I remember correct. Have not seen either of those two since and this past weekend the land owner was hunting with his children and did not see a buck in range. The other I seen just last week come into an alfalfa field with two doe just grazing right before dark. So I would have to agree with some saying the major rut with the big boys happended at night (weather and standing corn) and were or still are locked down with the post to come. Hope it heats up. Sorry about the book. Be out in the morning.:thumbs_up


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I think the first week of Nov was really hot also but last night I saw about 10 deers chasing like crazy. Had a nice 10 pointer run past me on the other side of the hill with his nose stuck to the ground while he was on the run. He went out in the field and I had to give a loud grunt and he finally stopped and came running full speed right to me lol, He was about a 140 class but not the one I have been seeing.

Went out again this morning to the same spot and before day break had them chasing all around me again and as soon as the sun came up I seen another nice buck with his noise to the ground again but when the wind started everything just died of course.


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

*Barn buck*

i went out to feed my horse's this morning at 9:30 and had a nice 10 pt. with his nose to the ground wagging his tail not paying me no mind i was 20 yards away ...... he was on to something that was more important than me............... i think this is a on /off rut diffinently a weird one their is going to be some nice bucks taken on monday ......... that's all i have to say about that goood luck guys & gals


----------



## fibes (Nov 25, 2009)

*Slow last week*



Carpn said:


> IMO the first week of Nov was great...Once we got close to the double digit days of Nov alot of breeding was taking place and mature deer movement was low. Now we are on the tail end of peak breeding and should see alot more big deer movement in the woods.


Saw the most movement the first week in Nov here in Trumbull county. Woods have been very quiet last week. Saw unattended does only, and very few at that.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

The "magic" time this year was earlier...Nov. 1st in the morning I saw (8) different bucks..the 7th was a decent 2 & 1/2 year old 7 pointer I ended up shooting...saw a monster non-typical 2 minutes after wards...


the warm stretch of weather we had from the end of the 1st week to the 2nd week of November limited rutting activity to at night...

....right now I would do all day sits.....well at least until Monday when the ORANGE ARMY shows up....

good luck fellow BUCKeyes!!:thumbs_up


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Last year, I finally connected on my buck Thanksgiving morning. No such luck this year.

I sat until noon and didn't see a single deer. That has been the theme for me this year.
I have logged TONS of hours in different stands and I have never had such a bad year in terms of deer sightings. We had some freezing rain this morning and it's actually got pretty windy at times. I had to get out to spend Thanksgiving with the family, but the wind had changed directions so I would have had to get out of there any way.

I have the next three days to try to connect. I'll be out there no doubt. I don't quit and never have. My heart is in it big time, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit disheartened at this point.

Oh well.......time to pig out on some turkey and then a nap......and then pig out......hunting shows and football.......dessert......and get to bed for another early wake up to get in the stand.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

I set a stand Monday night for my dad (he comes to visit during gun season) and I thought I had put it in the perfect spot. Several BIG rubs, scrapes, and two deer trails that intersect. Keep in mind, he wanted me to leave "his stand" alone and not move it. Being the son that doesn't listen, I moved it because I had watched multiple nice bucks use this trail all last week.......

Well, I have hunted that stand twice now for a total of 12hrs and have only caught a glipse of one doe.ukey: Normally I see at least 5-10 deer per setting......thinking I might have screwed up and should have left things alone!!!

Although, if things work out like they should I know guys will be hunting the woods behind him and walking in his direction....the woods to the north of him I will be doing the same....thus pushing everything his direction and since I know where he is at is this big bucks home, I am hoping he will head that direction.

So basically what I am seeing is that things are on the downturn.....although, with the corn getting off late I feel there will be some HOSSES killed this gun season.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

A large non-typical with an extra main beam that me and Michael Deck have had our eye on was hit by a car at 3:00 pm yesterday at the edge of the city limits of Chillicothe. This is a residential area and this large buck ran right into heavy traffic and was killed. He obviously was tracking a hot doe. It's a real shame for a deer of this quality to end up being road kill but it happens every season.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

helix33 said:


> A large non-typical with an extra main beam that me and Michael Deck have had our eye on was hit by a car at 3:00 pm yesterday at the edge of the city limits of Chillicothe. This is a residential area and this large buck ran right into heavy traffic and was killed. He obviously was tracking a hot doe. It's a real shame for a deer of this quality to end up being road kill but it happens every season.


Hello
Is this the one. That a twig separated Michael from having him.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

helix33 said:


> A large non-typical with an extra main beam that me and Michael Deck have had our eye on was hit by a car at 3:00 pm yesterday at the edge of the city limits of Chillicothe. This is a residential area and this large buck ran right into heavy traffic and was killed. He obviously was tracking a hot doe. It's a real shame for a deer of this quality to end up being road kill but it happens every season.


That sux!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

hope friday got some snow on the ground love hunting in the snow! went out this morning saw a few doe's but nothing close enough to shoot at this point i just want my first archery deer, if not it will be my 2nd year eating my tag! BOO!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Is this the one. That a twig separated Michael from having him.


I don't know UNK, I never heard about that. I have permission to hunt an area that my neighbor owns and he has numerous photos of this particular deer going all the way back to last spring. Michael had a bunch of photos of him also from a location a very short distance away. I was actually on my way home to finish a setup for this weekend in hopes of getting a shot at this buck when I saw a large deer dead on the side of the road and pulled over to take a look. It was quite depressing stopping and realizing that the road kill deer was the same one I had hoped to harvest. Michael was at the scene also and I know he felt the same way I did.


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

*Anterless tag*

First time ohio bow hunter here....NW ohio...if I get an anterless permit...do I have until the end of bow season to fill it? Feb. 7?.....only a few days left...and I could probably fill a anterless before "my buck"...so...should I get it?....


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, for what it's worth, I didn't hunt Thanksgiving evening but took the family out for a drive at dusk to check some fields. Had a 150 class buck chase a doe within 20 yards of the truck trying to cross the road. Also saw a another nice 150 class deer by himself feeding in the middle of a corn field.

Sat this morning in the hurricane winds (lol) and damn it was cold. I was happy with the cold weather and thought this would really pick up the deer movement. In my case, it didn't. Didn't see a single deer for the second morning in a row. 

Not sure what the evening hunt will be, but the wind is wrong for most of my set-up's as of now. I do know tomorrow will be an all day sit, deer or no deer. It's supposed to be 27 degrees tomorrow morning with the winds dying down.

I wish all of you luck trying to score before the orange army. On a bright note for me, at least I am still seeing some bucks chasing does, even if it is at last light and from the truck.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

nstrut said:


> Well, for what it's worth, I didn't hunt Thanksgiving evening but took the family out for a drive at dusk to check some fields. Had a 150 class buck chase a doe within 20 yards of the truck trying to cross the road. Also saw a another nice 150 class deer by himself feeding in the middle of a corn field.
> 
> Sat this morning in the hurricane winds (lol) and damn it was cold. I was happy with the cold weather and thought this would really pick up the deer movement. In my case, it didn't. Didn't see a single deer for the second morning in a row.
> 
> ...


i was going to go out this morning, but the winds were just too much for me. i already have my buck, just need a doe.


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Windy as all get out here, hope to get out in the morning.


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

solrac said:


> First time ohio bow hunter here....NW ohio...if I get an anterless permit...do I have until the end of bow season to fill it? Feb. 7?.....only a few days left...and I could probably fill a anterless before "my buck"...so...should I get it?....


Zones A and B you have till Sunday Nov. 29 to fill it. If you are hunting in zone C you have till Dec 6 to use it. It doesn't make much sense to buy an anterless tag this late in the game unless you are planning on hunting in zone C. JMO


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

callmin said:


> Zones A and B you have till Sunday Nov. 29 to fill it. If you are hunting in zone C you have till Dec 6 to use it. It doesn't make much sense to buy an anterless tag this late in the game unless you are planning on hunting in zone C. JMO


Unless your in a Urban zone


----------



## Buckeyebucks (Mar 12, 2008)

I seen a mid 140 class 8 point and a young 6 running a doe about 7:30 this morning. Then saw the same 6 running around for 2 hours. He looked more like a beagle running rabbits, nose on the ground. The snow on the ground helped me see him running around


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...



> Antlerless Deer Permit ($15)
> 
> Hunters must buy a Deer Permit ($24) before purchasing any Antlerless Deer Permits ($15). Antlerless Deer Permits ($15) may be used ONLY to take antlerless deer. These permits may be purchased individually until November 29, 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*wOW*

This is another weird rut. We had good activity the 7-10th and then slowed. The last Sunday it really started ramping up and seeing the BIG boys on the feet chasing and checking for about 7-9 days and now again locked down. I know that gun season is going to have great hunting this year but I hope they get up this weekend. I am tired and want to drop one that I have been passing on even... It is a great time to hunt but I am ready to drop a buck. Then enjoy my last doe tag for the late season. Hope this weekend is rocking.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Forecast for Saturday morning is clear and 27 degrees with a ton of sunshine planned for the day. I've seen great deer movement in the past on days like that. Nothing has worked as planned this year, but hopefully tomorrow morning will have the deer moving.

Down to crunch time now.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here in Southern Ohio we saw hot does until last saturday. Remember the does that didnt get bread will get hot again in 3 weeks. :wink:


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

going out for a evening hunt maybe more movement than yesterday, only saw one buck 6 or 8pt too far to tell, so hopefully tonite will be better!


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

not a :zip: thing this morning. did bump three deer from under the stand i WAS going to sit in this morning, should have stuck with my plan.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

Saw close to 30 deer on feet, "atleast" mid 20's confirmed but no shooters this morning. problem was all the does come through in big groups with the biggest being around 16 and it only had 2 small bucks tailing them. heading back to same spot and hopefully the big boys come out early.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Out this morning...only saw one doe in close. As I was coming in, around 9:00, I saw a good sized buck on the opposite side of the field, probably 300 yds. He was a 140-150 size, cruising the field edge. Maybe he'll be on my side tomorrow:wink:


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

went out this morning and yes it was cold!!! I seen five doe's and no bucks around them. Going out during gun season and staying in a thick field from sun up till dark or untill I find that one I been seeing...lol
Good luck everyone and aim small miss small


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Went out last night, Dad and I both. Didnt see a single deer!!!! Couldnt believe it.


----------



## lennyzrx (Nov 20, 2006)

nice morning here. sat till 9:45 did'nt see anything. I brought the card from the camera home and it looks like most pic's are late night 7 pm early morn 6 am.

As always it was the first week of nov. here. I was just sick that week


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

We knew it would get here eventually; for better or worse Ohio gun season starts in <24 hrs. For you guys going out with a shotgun or muzzleloader tomorrow, good luck and shoot a nice one.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Epinepherine said:


> We knew it would get here eventually; for better or worse Ohio gun season starts in <24 hrs. For you guys going out with a shotgun or muzzleloader tomorrow, good luck and shoot a nice one.


...and for what it's worth, *BE SAFE* for crying out loud! 

Be careful in what you're doing, but even more so be extremely defensive and watch out for the "other" guy.

I can't wait for this week to be over!

Good luck!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Took my dad with me on Weds. We were running alittle late so I got into a rush getting into my tree. Got half way up the tree with my climber and BAM the "Marsh Buck" as I named him was 9 feet from my tree. He's an extremely large, dark brown bodied deer with really white horns. A solid 150 class maybe 160 deer. This is my second year seeing him. Needless to say all I saw was a tail and that wide rack darting off Learned a lession I will never forget.:embara:

I'll be back out there after gun season.

Wish you all the best:wink:


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

Hunted in Harrison county last night. saw nothing at all. will be there again tomorrow morning, hopefully someone pushes a nice one my way!!


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

When will the second group of does come into cycle in SW Ohio? Anybody got any tips on hunting between now and then?

Thanks


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't posted anything for a while, but I've been having the same crappy luck as a lot of other guys that I'm hearing from. Although this morning seemed to be better...for a few minutes anyways. I decided to hunt a stand that I have neglected through most of the season due to some idiots that want to tear the place up with their quads, anyways, around 7:45am I did a set with rattling and grunting for about a minute, about 15 minutes later I heard crunching in the frost covered leaves...coming up directly behind me from a nasty thicket (I figured the deer would be heading there around that time, not coming out of it) well, a decent 8 pointer appeared directly behind the tree and started to come around to my left....then he stops about 5 feet before my shooting lane, looks around and heads back the way he came.... and gun season starts tomorrow. I pray that the trespassers decide for one year to obey the law.


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Went out today and saw 8 doe and 2 bucks, made a big mistake and tried hunting from the ground and they made me as soon as they came into range:mg:


----------



## kingjayd (Nov 15, 2009)

Went out tonight and saw a buck working a scrape i would say their still looking for them late does so should be exciting in the morning. Go guernsey county!!!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

shawn_bentley said:


> I haven't posted anything for a while, but I've been having the same crappy luck as a lot of other guys that I'm hearing from. Although this morning seemed to be better...for a few minutes anyways. I decided to hunt a stand that I have neglected through most of the season due to some idiots that want to tear the place up with their quads, anyways, around 7:45am I did a set with rattling and grunting for about a minute, about 15 minutes later I heard crunching in the frost covered leaves...coming up directly behind me from a nasty thicket (I figured the deer would be heading there around that time, not coming out of it) well, a decent 8 pointer appeared directly behind the tree and started to come around to my left....then he stops about 5 feet before my shooting lane, looks around and heads back the way he came.... and gun season starts tomorrow. I pray that the trespassers decide for one year to obey the law.


ditto


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

going out thurs and fri, just hope i dont get shot, my buddy paul thinks im nuts for going out with my bow but oh well i love to bowhunt!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Yesterday, I went for a drive in the sticks well after 12PM and saw lots of deer in the fields. I saw a few 130"-140" bucks standing among several does. This was maybe 5 miles outside of Logan on the Laurelville Exit.

I was here @ home today where we border Clearcreek property. I hardly heard any shots all day. It seems less people are hunting out here during the Clearcreek lottery drawings.


----------



## hankpot (Oct 18, 2007)

islandhuntah said:


> going out thurs and fri, just hope i dont get shot, my buddy paul thinks im nuts for going out with my bow but oh well i love to bowhunt!


Russ please where orange this year. not just for you but for the other guys


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

hankpot said:


> Russ please where orange this year. not just for you but for the other guys




will do hanky spank, i got a orange hat!:wink:


----------



## bigben55 (Jun 25, 2009)

From here on out, when is the best time to be out there in SW Ohio with a bow? I have OH tags left after taking a buck in Indiana with a gun, but don't want to gunhunt public land if I can help it. I want to get my first archery deer, in Ohio. So what's best? Weeks inbetween gun season? Late Dec? January? Muzzy season?


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

bigben55 said:


> From here on out, when is the best time to be out there in SW Ohio with a bow? I have OH tags left after taking a buck in Indiana with a gun, but don't want to gunhunt public land if I can help it. I want to get my first archery deer, in Ohio. So what's best? Weeks inbetween gun season? Late Dec? January? Muzzy season?


I'd have my best hopes hunting a food source in late season. If you're looking for a buck, that can be tough, but i've killed deer late season, its a blast. We supplement them with corn late season and they start hitting it hard. That's where i'd have the highest hopes for drilling one.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> I'd have my best hopes hunting a food source in late season. If you're looking for a buck, that can be tough, but i've killed deer late season, its a blast. We supplement them with corn late season and they start hitting it hard. That's where i'd have the highest hopes for drilling one.


I agree, that's my game plan also. I'll be starting around January 1st and hunt till I tag out or till the end of the archery season February 12th. If it gets bitter cold with a layer of snow on the ground food sources will be prime time.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

helix33 said:


> I agree, that's my game plan also. I'll be starting around January 1st and hunt till I tag out or till the end of the archery season February 12th. If it gets bitter cold with a layer of snow on the ground food sources will be prime time.


thats a very fun time of year. Not as good as the rut, but then again, nothing is. If you're looking to fill the freezer, get on a cut corn field when its about 15 degrees...


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

AmishArcher said:


> thats a very fun time of year. Not as good as the rut, but then again, nothing is. If you're looking to fill the freezer, get on a cut corn field when its about 15 degrees...


...and not only that, with all the corn coming off so late and still not all off, when gun season is over and and the temps really plummet, there will be PLENTY of food left in the fields for them to browse on. I guess that's one positive to the corn staying up so long.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> thats a very fun time of year. Not as good as the rut, but then again, nothing is. If you're looking to fill the freezer, get on a cut corn field when its about 15 degrees...


Not as good I don't know about that after this years rut, but it's way more patternable and predictible than the rut.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

helix33 said:


> Not as good I don't know about that after this years rut, but it's way more patternable and predictible than the rut.


predictable yes. Maybe its just that most of the bucks get shot during the rut that makes me think they're not around. We've never shot many late season bucks. But muzzle season is late this year, so that may help too.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

for the person up above for your info, archery season ends feb, 7th! if i'm not mistaken


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

found a line of these leading into a nasty thicket yesterday afternoon. i setup on a ridge looking over the rubline but I think the pressure locked them down by then. wish I had found this last week when I was there with my bow. looked really fresh to me.


----------



## duanepse (Oct 16, 2009)

Still finding fresh rubs
The peak of breading is over but bucks are still trying to maintain dominance
I have gotten three buck fights on trail cams in the last week


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw 2 does on Monday night and shot 1 of the does with shotgun. It's my 1st gun kill ever and I've hunted 12 years now. We leased the property this year exclusive and we are trying to prove to the farmer he made the right choice. This is the 4th deer we have shot this year already. 3 does and my wifes buck. Here is a pic of her. 2 yr old I think


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Joined the Orange army for a day yesterday and shot this Button buck freezer meat. Slow day not much to see just this one and a spike. Saw some really big fresh rubs. Be safe and have a good hut.

Doug


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

slingshot455 said:


> Joined the Orange army for a day yesterday and shot this Button buck freezer meat. Slow day not much to see just this one and a spike. Saw some really big fresh rubs. Be safe and have a good hut.
> 
> Doug


That will be some good eating right there. I killed a doe about that size second day of bow season and she is tasty. Congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*debating when to hunt*

I have either the opportunity to hunt sunday morning the last day of gun season or the following weekend 12-13th (all dat sat and sunday morn). My concern is the activity and weather this weekend vs. next. What do you guys think? I have been hearing the movement is still present, but I am afraid of a complete lockdown


----------



## Charcuterie (Feb 28, 2009)

*The Rut*

I went out opening morning (Gun) and saw lots of activity. 
I hunt a farm in SW Ohio and the neighboring farms get very little if any hunting pressure at all. I've hunted this farm now for the past 5 years and have never seen another hunter or any hunter orange off in the distance.

It looked to me like the rut is just now getting into full swing. I saw a buck chasing a doe way off in the distance at 0745 and then had a nice 9 pt chase a large doe past me at 0820. I called in a 5 pt with a doe bleat about 0840 and then killed that nice 9 pt at 0855 when he decided to come by my stand again. 

With all the activity I saw Monday morning (by the way it's full moon) I'm looking forward to getting back out this weekend to try and fill my $15.00 anterless tag before it's no good.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

hope u guys are right about the rut activity, cause i've seen none could'nt get out tonight but i'm hoping tommrow i might see some activity


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I seen 2 shooters dogging a doe on Tuesday evening but i have already taken my buck for the year.


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

*High 140's buck*

This is my good friend that shot this buck this morning. He said he was tailing 2 does. He should score somewhere around 145". Awesome buck!!!! His biggest ever. He shot an 8 pnt a few years back with a bow that would score low 140's. He shot this one with a gun.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

nice buck,congrats to your buddy! went out friday saw 3 bucks but that was after a shot they came running across the field, no shot for me even if i had a gun my buddy paul had a shot at the bigger of the 3,BUT he already has his buck! oh well me and my trusty bear will continue for my first archery kill!!!


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Went out last night and saw 1 doe 10 min before dark. Jumped a shooter on the way in. He was bedded 50 yards from my setup. He looked like a big 10 I have pics of. 2nd time this year I've jumped him. There is no way to get in on him!!!!!! Unless I slept in the tree. LOL


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Deerslayer 28 said:


> This is my good friend that shot this buck this morning. He said he was tailing 2 does. He should score somewhere around 145". Awesome buck!!!! His biggest ever. He shot an 8 pnt a few years back with a bow that would score low 140's. He shot this one with a gun.


That's a heck of a buck :thumbs_up


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Charcuterie said:


> I went out opening morning (Gun) and saw lots of activity.
> I hunt a farm in SW Ohio and the neighboring farms get very little if any hunting pressure at all. I've hunted this farm now for the past 5 years and have never seen another hunter or any hunter orange off in the distance.
> 
> It looked to me like the rut is just now getting into full swing. I saw a buck chasing a doe way off in the distance at 0745 and then had a nice 9 pt chase a large doe past me at 0820. I called in a 5 pt with a doe bleat about 0840 and then killed that nice 9 pt at 0855 when he decided to come by my stand again.
> ...


....as is this one :thumbs_up


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

I watched a 130" bumping some does about 300yds outside my back window yesterday...

there are two different bucks behind me, the 130 and a 140...deer love that woods behind me...don't think they allow hunting...only lived here for a year, so sure as night I will be asking after 'hunting' calms down here...


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I stayed out and hunted all week. I didn't see much going on with bucks. I took this one on Thursday because I haven't seen the big one I been seeing during bow season. I passed on this one first of Nov leading a doe into a thicket and decide to take him since I wasn't seeing any bucks doing anything.


----------



## solrac (Nov 16, 2009)

*Maumee st Forest NW Ohio*

out for a night shoot...didn't see anything from 3:30pm til dark...few of the orange army out there....didn't hear more than 1 or 2 shots...looking forward to the snow and cold this week.....gotta fill my tag.....


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

this is the buck of a life time sored 186 5/8 boone&crooket


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

congrats nice buck!


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks that buck was pure last day .... last minute luck. his girl friend got him in big trouble he should have ran he had the time to but he stopped and looked at me like the R C A dog and that was all it took thanks again just thought i would share him with all of you


----------



## Flash9ball (Mar 3, 2009)

*Ohio 2nd Rut phase*

Any comments, what are peeps seeing? I know this is the week directly after Gun week, however I feel a weeks time is sufficient for deer to get back at it. What does everyone think. The weather is going to be great for saturday morning with the wind tapering down and as well with the snow.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT

I'm with ya. I'm getting all gear back together tonight and get some shooting done in my basement and hit it this weekend if not Friday sometime. I've seen a ton of does in the fields last few days BUT I'm talking city deer that only get hunted when people go in an poach them. 

Sounds crazy to even talk about since the "RUT" was very slow in my spots, but IF there were to be a second Ohio rut, when does that usually happen? I've been fortunate to never be buck hunting this late before but am looking forward to a -15 degree's bow kill to add to the list!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Hey Bill.....count on 28 days past Nov. 6 - 10th....and 28 days thereafter....


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*South West*

Well there have been 3 does taken on my place right before gun week and that put most of them on red alert. But last Sat. with the orange army out in full force, I had a good 8 pointer walk right past me. About a 120" buck. He walked out in cut corn field with nose to the ground, checked things out there and turned right back around and came back to my side. He appeared to be cruising, looking for does that should be coming back in about now.
Good luck.
Grip


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

*2nd rut*

I would say their are bucks dogging does rite now i saw a nice 10 that would not leave her at all stayed glued to her and after they were gone 5min a decent 8 went up the same trail with his nose to the ground this was at 4:35 tonite


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have seen a couple does since the orange army went away but I am afraid with this cold front that has come through and the freezing rain this weekend they are going to lockdown for awhile.


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

they're gettin HUNGRY! Ohio rut board-> Ohio bait board


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

buckstopper19pt said:


> this is the buck of a life time sored 186 5/8 boone&crooket


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bakdahelup said:


> they're gettin HUNGRY! Ohio rut board-> Ohio bait board


My thoughts also lol.


----------



## buckstopper19pt (Nov 16, 2009)

i got a sore sheet for that buck:becky:


----------



## boonerman (Dec 9, 2009)

*whats the weather supposed to do tomorrow*

I was wondering if anyone had a forcast for central Ohio tomorrow?


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

boonerman said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a forcast for central Ohio tomorrow?


Cold and Very Cold.......Should be fun in the stand with the wind as well.

Good luck


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome deer for sure congrates.

Who scored him?


buckstopper19pt said:


> this is the buck of a life time sored 186 5/8 boone&crooket


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

slackster said:


> Cold and Very Cold.......Should be fun in the stand with the wind as well.
> 
> Good luck


I think I'm gonna lay off until holidays, have time off


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Im with you buddy.

I need a break!

Probably Muzzleloader season for me or if we get some snow between now and them. I might sneak out.


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm going out tomorrow. I will post what I see going on.


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

I saw a very nice buck yesterday evening on the way home from work, with a doe. She was definitely getting ready to come into heat he was really nosing her pretty good, and didn't really care about me watching from the road.


----------



## Mathews solocam (Nov 6, 2009)

*Cold*

went out this morning and seen a few doe's i was sitting there and heard some deer run to my right and heard a grunt right behind them he chased them around for awhily but i never did get to see them they stayed in the pine trees for awhile then he ended up running them the other way :mg:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Checked my camera Wed and had pics of a couple of different bucks, all in the middle of the night. I did have one pic at a corn pile, at 4pm, of a 4pt with 3 doe. They hung around for a while then headed on out. I will be headed out shortly. I've got this evening, tomorrow, next Friday, and that is until after New Year's. Hopefully will be skinning out some good ol' Louisiana deer and hogs during that time.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

good day to be out. worm and had does all around me and had 3 bucks there were two 8 point and a 10 point. the bucks werent to far behind the does


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

Haven't been out since gun season. Any wanna let us know whats going on now? I figured they are eating again by now and should be where the foods at.
Whats going on people lol :-D


----------



## submoa (Jul 9, 2009)

I had 5 does in my backyard yesterday at 10:00am foraging on everything from brush to my old halloween pumpkins


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

What a great weekend. I keep corn out all season and I put 100 pounds out last week and all of it was almost gone yesterday.
Yesterday I seen NO doe's and three very very nice bucks that came up to the corn eating. The first one was a big 8 that came up eating then the big 12 (180+ class) that I been trying to get all year came up to eat and the 8 stoped eating and took a few steps towards the 12 pointer with a stiff walk and they started fighting only 20 yards away from me and of course I left my camera in the truck because of the snow and rain. After they fought for a min the 8 took off and the 12 started eating and after the 12 walked away came another buck (a nice 10) all with in the last hour of light. NOT one doe.....grrhhhh Thats because I gave up on the 12 because I didn't see it for 3 weeks and took a 9 with a drop tine last gun season.. Its above in this log.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

noticed scrape today that had the snow cleared out. i was there yesterday evening and it was covered, so he must have hit it early morning (due to there being no snow in it).


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

mbw1924 said:


> noticed scrape today that had the snow cleared out. i was there yesterday evening and it was covered, so he must have hit it early morning (due to there being no snow in it).


Forget about those deer now bud...lets get after them Steelhead!


----------



## Jamesjgt (Nov 2, 2009)

Its more like rabbit time now...... Anyone in Clermont County Ohio with good dogs??? I have the land with a ton of rabbits but its kinda thick with cedars and stickers.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Jamesjgt said:


> Its more like rabbit time now...... Anyone in Clermont County Ohio with good dogs??? I have the land with a ton of rabbits but its kinda thick with cedars and stickers.



How much land do you have? My buddy has excellent dogs.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Went out this morning.....bad decision.

19 degrees with 21mph southwest winds. Five inches of freshly fallen snow made me want to get out there. It was blowing and drifting so bad I couldn't see anyway. I saw a bunch of turkeys but not a single deer, let alone the big buck I'm after. The wind changed from the straight west at about 10:00 AM, so I had to get out to keep my scent out of the bedding area.

Frigid day. It would have been great without the wind.

Hope you guys are still out there trying like me. One thing for sure...I had the woods all to myself! I think even the squirrels were thinking I was an idiot for being out this morning. LOL!


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*"Keepin at It"*

Wasn't a bad morning for a sit...Mid 30's and a SW @ 5-10... spittin rain every now and again...woods for the most part were dead early...saw some young deer around 9 and around 11:30 40-50 turkeys

Gun hunters really put a dent in the herd...marked difference in the amount of deer I'm seein in my neck of the woods

Little disheartening but gotta stay after it  still have my buck tag w/ roughly 5 weeks left 

Wish me luck and back at ya if your still buckhuntin!!!


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*"Success"*

Shot a nice 9pt. this evening w/ the muzzleloader! :smile: :beer:

This was the same deer I saw the end of Oct. in the prerut and then fell off the map for the next 2 months...I wrote him off and thought he had been taken during the rut...was really surprised he showed up this weekend nudging does Sunday morning and I still couldn't close the deal!...I honestly thought I was never gonna kill this deer...He just had my number

He made a fatal mistake this evening and I killed him at @ 60 yds...It's a little bit of a let down I couldn't stick an arrow in him but the season is winding down and I'm happy w/ him just the same

My camera took a dump on me this evening and the pics didn't turn out at all

I'll get some pics up this weekend when I get him back from my processor...they'll only be of the cape and antlers though :angry:


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

P&Y OHIO said:


> Shot a nice 9pt. this evening w/ the muzzleloader! :smile: :beer:
> 
> This was the same deer I saw the end of Oct. in the prerut and then fell off the map for the next 2 months...I wrote him off and thought he had been taken during the rut...was really surprised he showed up this weekend nudging does Sunday morning and I still couldn't close the deal!...I honestly thought I was never gonna kill this deer...He just had my number
> 
> ...


Great Job, way to keep at it! I'm still at it myself and will be until the final bell rings on the season. I hope I still score on a good buck but if I don't so be it. I've had a great time this season anyway.


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

They're starting to herd up. Yesterday had fresh snow, no tracks in my back yard. this morning, looks like 20 of em wandered through last night in one group.
 Ohio


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Helix33,

Hope your patience and persistence pays off!!!

Picking up my deer this afternoon and will post pics then

3 weeks left...tick tock tick tock...can't killem at the house :mg:


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*2010 Buck*

Here's the buck I shot the last day of primitive weapons season!

He's a dandy...I field judged him w/ more mass...roughed him at 4 3/4 at the bases...just shy of 20in. in both main beam and inside spread

Give her a shot on gross score and I'll post up after I have him measured in a couple of weeks :smile:


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you for all the interesting info through the season hope you do it next year!


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

*My first oHIo Buck November 2009*

Hope this attachment goes on this reply.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*"Few Days Left"*

I want to thank Helix33 for moderating this thread this year...had a lot of fun following the seasons progress...it really encompassed the whole Ohio Season when you get right down to it

All you Ohioans w/ a tag are still in the ballgame til Sunday...last days,last minute are still a possibility...today's 50's and 60's are next years 170's!!!!!

Good Luck, Hunt Hard/Hunt Safe


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Last few*

I have one urban tag left, I hope to fill it this weekend. Snow is supposed to be coming in, I bet that will get them up and moving. Look at flat heads, I coming for you!
Grip


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

I still have two tags left and will be hunting this weekend so look out.


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an either sex tag left.... still havent got a buck this year. Im heading out right after work the next 2 days and il be out on the weekend. It would be nice to get a buck this late in the season, never shot one after Dec.


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

*Me, too!*



P&Y OHIO said:


> I want to thank Helix33 for moderating this thread this year...had a lot of fun following the seasons progress...it really encompassed the whole Ohio Season when you get right down to it
> 
> All you Ohioans w/ a tag are still in the ballgame til Sunday...last days,last minute are still a possibility...today's 50's and 60's are next years 170's!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck, Hunt Hard/Hunt Safe


This is one thread I kept tabs on since joining up here...kind of cool to see what other hunters were observing/experiencing around the state and (sorta) locally...
Are there any other Ohio threads for non season progress??? Like shed hunting, food plots, etc???


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey arrowgrrrrrrrl from Adams Co. 

Have you tried the Archers Helping Archers Forum?

Here's the link:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=163

I still find myself paying more attention to the Bowhunting Forum...really not a lot of hits on the Ohio sub-forum 

I may be in your neck of the woods next season...a friend of mine is looking at purchasing 100 acres near Dunkinsville...you familiar w/ the area at all?


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep I am...have some family that lives up the hill (wheat ridge) from there...


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

Season is over 

Punched my last tag this morning!!!

Really enjoy those late season sits w/ snow...blood trailins a little easier also

Nice doe...going to make jerky out of this'n :tongue:

See ya'll next season


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

Some friends and I tagged a big doe last night going up 52 to Portsmouth; in a Gand Marquis...not exactly what I had in mind for late season hunting...at least no one was seriously hurt, 'cept the doe who dropped 10' away. And the car.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*"Lookout"*

Glad everyone was OK :angel:

Can't think of a better way to spend my Sat. night


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

P&Y OHIO said:


> I want to thank Helix33 for moderating this thread this year...had a lot of fun following the seasons progress...it really encompassed the whole Ohio Season when you get right down to it
> 
> All you Ohioans w/ a tag are still in the ballgame til Sunday...last days,last minute are still a possibility...today's 50's and 60's are next years 170's!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck, Hunt Hard/Hunt Safe


Thanks buddy. This is the 3rd year that I have started this thread and it has been great every year. I also want to thank everyone that took part this year because this thread is all about you, truly archers helping archers. I will start it again next year just prior to the rut so everyone be watching for it next year.


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats P&Y on the last minute doe!

Stalked up on a doe yesterday evening and ended up hitting a branch on the shot. It was soo quiet i could actually hear it hit the branch(50 yard shot). Found another doe as light was fading and just couldnt get close enough before dark. Not a good way to end the season.

Im ready to shed hunt as soon as this snow melts


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

This years thread is now up and running.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

